# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  IT компании Одессы

## pavlentus

Здарова народ, поделитесь опытом, с какими компаниями общались, какие требования...и есть ли таковые, которые занимаются обучением программеров.

Из тех что я зниаю и там не обучают:
_Lohika, Intersog, CSO Odessa, Exigen Group, TechInsigth, TPE, Age Software_

----------


## cONST

TPE пытается обучать Яве - писалось в parent топике.
CSO согласно взять кого-то "маленького" и вырастить из него "зубастого", однако, он должен изначально иметь базовые знания, способности и соображаловку. Я несколько своих студентов туда на практику устроил - сейчас пытаются подрабатывать.
В Exigen, я слышал проблемы с менеджментом. Оттуда народ бежит чаще всего в Логику.

TechInsight - тут весьма специфическая работа, весьма специфический заказчик и работа, мягко скажем, не для новичков ... Потому и подготовкой их тут некому заниматься.
За Intersog, говорят, что зп там больно низкие. Да и невзрачные они какие-то (на фоне ТПЕ или Логики) ...

----------


## firejump

> TPE пытается обучать Яве - писалось в parent топике.
> CSO согласно взять кого-то "маленького" и вырастить из него "зубастого", однако, он должен изначально иметь базовые знания, способности и соображаловку. Я несколько своих студентов туда на практику устроил - сейчас пытаются подрабатывать.
> В Exigen, я слышал проблемы с менеджментом. Оттуда народ бежит чаще всего в Логику.
> 
> TechInsight - тут весьма специфическая работа, весьма специфический заказчик и работа, мягко скажем, не для новичков ... Потому и подготовкой их тут некому заниматься.
> За Intersog, говорят, что зп там больно низкие. Да и невзрачные они какие-то (на фоне ТПЕ или Логики) ...


 В Intersog работают пара моих друзей они там всем довольны. Зарплата дело относительное кому то 700 хорошо, а кому то уже мало. Добавлю ещё PSOFT, но там не обучают также

----------


## Яр

У меня вопрос по поводу работы\практики в этих компаниях (обучающих до "зубастых"): берут ли они на _неполный_ день студентов? Оглядываясь по сторонам, похоже, большинство компаний намерено брать сотрудников только на полный день.
Спасибо.  :smileflag:

----------


## firejump

> У меня вопрос по поводу работы\практики в этих компаниях (обучающих до "зубастых"): берут ли они на _неполный_ день студентов? Оглядываясь по сторонам, похоже, большинство компаний намерено брать сотрудников только на полный день.
> Спасибо.


 Не уверен, но по моему CSO так делает хотя я могу и ошибаться.

----------


## pavlentus

В CSO берут преограммеров со стажем. Из первых рук информация.

----------


## firejump

> В CSO берут преограммеров со стажем. Из первых рук информация.


 Вполне может быть, но на данный  сегмент времени буквально недавно они взяли целую толпу новичков. Опять же информация из первых рук.

----------


## cONST

> Вполне может быть, но на данный  сегмент времени буквально недавно они взяли целую толпу новичков. Опять же информация из первых рук.


 В частности, студентов 4-го курса ФАВТа, однако, они там не совсем "работают" - просто выполняют кое-какой не очень важный объём работ. На самом деле, с кадрами у них проблема. У мення девушка работает манагером в ЦСО - вечно жалуется на нехватку людей.

----------


## cONST

> берут ли они на _неполный_ день студентов?


 В ТПЕ гибкий график, да и в некоторых других. Это значит, что можно быть хоть трижды студентом, но отрабатывать 40 часов в неделю.

----------


## DogziLLa

> В ТПЕ гибкий график, да и в некоторых других. Это значит, что можно быть хоть трижды студентом, но отрабатывать 40 часов в неделю.


 знания в каких областях необходимо чтобы там работать?

----------


## HeavenLark

Дайте пожалуйста контактные данные выше перечисленых компаний. А в особенности тех, где на стажировку берут...

----------


## pavlentus

Сам бы хотел знать  :smileflag:

----------


## Konstantin.od

тоже интересуюсь
Вряд ли дадут контакты, которых нет на их сайтах. 
хотя на сайте цсо, если я ничего не просмотрел, при желании у них работать, можешь заполнить форму и тебе отпишуться по мылу, - если вакансия, на которую претендуешь освободиться/будет востребована

----------


## pavlentus

А вот что мне ответили в Киеве, в одной компании....если бы я там жил...
_Здравствуйте. Если Вы выпускник КПИ, Вы можете подъехать к нам, у нас
есть позиция для Вас. Позвоните мне предварительно, согласуем время._

----------


## firejump

> знания в каких областях необходимо чтобы там работать?


 Насколько я знаю C++,Win32 API,COM,COM+,DCOM,Java и т.д.

----------


## firejump

> тоже интересуюсь
> Вряд ли дадут контакты, которых нет на их сайтах. 
> хотя на сайте цсо, если я ничего не просмотрел, при желании у них работать, можешь заполнить форму и тебе отпишуться по мылу, - если вакансия, на которую претендуешь освободиться/будет востребована


 Ищите всё на http://www.rabota.com.ua

----------


## firejump

А кроме того они бывают в разделе Работы нашего форума.

----------


## cONST

> знания в каких областях необходимо чтобы там работать?


 В ТПЕ - C++ Pure (очень жёсткие требования, тесты по брейнбенчу), Win32, Java и чем больше, тем лучше J2EE-технологий

----------


## firejump

> В ТПЕ - C++ Pure (очень жёсткие требования, тесты по брейнбенчу), Win32, Java и чем больше, тем лучше J2EE-технологий


 Я проходил тест по С++ в Product Engine. что сказать Brainbech C++ однозначно сложнее. Их тест больше похож на С++ Fundamentals того же Brainbench

----------


## pavlentus

А где потребны только Java хавцы?

----------


## Ull9

ну хорошо, главное что б тебе нравилось, я ж не против.

----------


## cONST

> будет ли тебе стимулом, если тебе добавят скажем 30 долларов? или ты посчитаешь это глупой шуткой? или  чисто психологический фактор? на этот вопрос пусть каждый отвечает сам. я ответил


 я имел ввиду разумный прирост - осязаемый и например, 10% и более.
конечно, если +30 евро в месяц на фоне 5000, это неинтересно.

----------


## Tunrida

Ыых..булочная внизу...красота, граничащая с убийством фигуры :smileflag: ))))

----------


## iFuzzy

> А насчет зп...опытный программер 3-5 года стажа в среднем 1200-1500 и получает...чистыми.


 Ну, это у очень опытных программистов. Такая зп далеко не у всех и не во всех конторах.

----------


## Tunrida

> Ну, это у очень опытных программистов. Такая зп далеко не у всех и не во всех конторах.


 Ну, всегда есть выбор, можно и в госконторах за 250 у.е. работать :smileflag:  А в оффшорах программеры с таким опытом работы и соответствующими профессиональными навыками так и получают. Я ж не говорю, про студентов, закончивших вуз.

----------


## iFuzzy

Я прекрасно знаю что такие зп существуют, сам работаю в такой конторе.  :smileflag:  Но хочу отметить, что такая сумма скорее верхняя планка для разработчиков в нашем городе, чем средняя цена.

----------


## Tunrida

> Я прекрасно знаю что такие зп существуют, сам работаю в такой конторе.  Но хочу отметить, что такая сумма скорее верхняя планка для разработчиков в нашем городе, чем средняя цена.


 Неа Для обычных программеров, не сениор - то пожалуй 1500 таки да, верхняя, но опять таки, каждый год зп растут :smileflag:  А если продвигаешься дальше - то и зп соответственно повышается.

----------


## roks

> и зп у них 45


 45 в час?)

----------


## Tunrida

В год :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

знаю я людей, которые работают и за 60 в час и за 55 в час и за 80 в час.
первых два это с++, последний случай это САП. но это фрайберуфлеры. есть свои сложности. вот подумываю тоже туда.

а реч шла о обычных средних программерах, там 45 тыс евро в год, но это уиже такого только начинающему из ссср будут платить, кроме него и индийца на такие деньги никто не идет.

----------


## Tunrida

А русский эквивалент слову "фрайберуфлер" имеется?

----------


## Ull9

ну это такая байда вообщем...

----------


## Ull9

щас обьясню. это когда человек оформляет себя как фирма из одного человека, т.е все страховки начинает платить сам, и допустим право на деньги по безработитце не имеет права получать.
далле подписывает контракт с фирмой напрямую, как два юр лица, а не как физ лицо, ну и выставляет счет в конце месяца, ему фирма оплачивает этот счет.

----------


## Tunrida

Частный предприниматель, вообщем :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

грубо, да. но платят хорошо, можно в магазин за бэмчиком очередь занимать

----------


## Tunrida

У нас тоже в Одессе такие есть

----------


## Ull9

магазины? с бэмчиками? и без очереди? супер. здесь надо 2 месяца ждать.

----------


## Tunrida

> магазины? с бэмчиками? и без очереди? супер. здесь надо 2 месяца ждать.


 Хм...странная логика, вроде про частных предпринимателей говорили...

----------


## Ull9

опять я тебя не понял

----------


## Tunrida

> грубо, да. но платят хорошо, можно в магазин за бэмчиком очередь занимать


 


> У нас тоже в Одессе такие есть


 Частные предприниматели. Только работают в основном не почасово. И получают в районе 3-4 штук зелени. Есть и почасово на офшор дома пашут, не регясь как предприниматель, 10-20 у.е час получают, что для нас тоже весьма неплохие деньги.

----------


## cONST

> магазины? с бэмчиками? и без очереди? супер. здесь надо 2 месяца ждать.


 насчёт очереди на бэмчики не знаю, а вот хюндай несколько недель ищут ... (нету в городе их)

----------


## Ull9

Not bad!

----------


## maha shu

люди, подскажите плз, может кто знает что за иностранческая контора айтишная у нас в одессе есть, где босс исключительно вражеским языком владеет и по-русски ни бум-бум? вроде как известная должна быть контора.

----------


## THRESHE

> Ну, всегда есть выбор, можно и в госконторах за 250 у.е. работать А в оффшорах программеры с таким опытом работы и соответствующими профессиональными навыками так и получают. Я ж не говорю, про студентов, закончивших вуз.


 Кстати о студентах  а они сколько получают ?

----------


## Tunrida

> Кстати о студентах  а они сколько получают ?


 Диапазон большой, в основном это решается на собеседовании. Думаю, junior dev получает в районе 300-500.

----------


## Tarkoff

Может кто подскажет, как попасть в ИТ компанию после института без особого стажа? И в какие берут со стажировкой?

----------


## neurotrac3r

> Может кто подскажет, как попасть в ИТ компанию после института без особого стажа?


 Как минимум успешно пройти собеседование.

----------


## THRESHE

Вопросы к Ull9 
1.правда что в Германии проэкты не очень интересные и что хорошие программисты уезжают оттуда в Америку ?

2. Насколько я знаю с рассказов знакомых из Германии там 50% налог. Поэтому даже если программер зарабатывает 80 000 Э то получает всего 40. Это правда ?

----------


## cONST

> И в какие берут со стажировкой?


 Здесь перечислялись компании - есть смысл пробоваться во все, а там уже куда возьмут.

----------


## Tunrida

> Может кто подскажет, как попасть в ИТ компанию после института без особого стажа? И в какие берут со стажировкой?


 CSO вроде берут, если человек грамотный.

----------


## cONST

> CSO вроде берут, если человек грамотный.


 У ЦСО вообще наполеоновские планы касательно образования.

----------


## Tunrida

Да уж, я помню.. :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

> Вопросы к Ull9 
> 1.правда что в Германии проэкты не очень интересные и что хорошие программисты уезжают оттуда в Америку ?
> 
> 2. Насколько я знаю с рассказов знакомых из Германии там 50% налог. Поэтому даже если программер зарабатывает 80 000 Э то получает всего 40. Это правда ?


 нет, проекты интересные здесь тоже, если мозги есть, найдешь себе интересную работу.
нет, налог не 50%
я, например, стандартная семья, одна жена один ребенок. плачу около 36% всех налогов и страховок.

----------


## cONST

> одна жена один ребенок.


 А что, возможно несколько жён ?

----------


## Ull9

варианты возможны всегда, но на налогообложении это не отражается

----------


## THRESHE

> нет, проекты интересные здесь тоже, если мозги есть, найдешь себе интересную работу.
> нет, налог не 50%
> я, например, стандартная семья, одна жена один ребенок. плачу около 36% всех налогов и страховок.


 Тоже не мало

----------


## Ull9

но это ж социальное государство. здесь например невозможно уволить работника.
меня например когда увольняли, то заплатили за 8 мес зп вперед и сразу, иначе я иду к юристу, в профсоюз в суд и хер меня кто уволит.
в штатах увольняют за 2 недели.

а работу опять я нашел за 2 недели.

----------


## Ull9

еще пример в тему.
рабочий на фольксвагене работал 25 лет, его сократили. заплатили ему компенсацию 150 тыс евро.
как тебе?
и отпуск у меня 28 РАБОЧИХ дней, это почти полтора месяца календарных. меньше нельзя по закону

это и есть социальное государство,

поэтому здесь налоги и больше чем в сша

----------


## THRESHE

> У ЦСО вообще наполеоновские планы касательно образования.


 Это какие ?

----------


## THRESHE

> а работу опять я нашел за 2 недели.


 Видать ты классный программист раз так быстро работу нашел :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> Это какие ?


 Из того, что могу сказать - это немалое количество студентов на практике у них, из числа которых они присматривают и выращивают потенциальных сотрудников.

----------


## Ull9

> Видать ты классный программист раз так быстро работу нашел


 неа я класный мастер разговорного жанра. по интервью никогда невозможно понять какой ты/я программист.

----------


## THRESHE

> Из того, что могу сказать - это немалое количество студентов на практике у них, из числа которых они присматривают и выращивают потенциальных сотрудников.


 А как попасть в их число ?

----------


## THRESHE

> неа я класный мастер разговорного жанра. по интервью никогда невозможно понять какой ты/я программист.


 Там что тесты не проводят? Brainbench например

----------


## cONST

> А как попасть в их число ?


 "Это зависит от того какая у вас мышь" (с) 

Стать студентов ВУЗа, откуда они берут практикантов ... а дальше всё в Ваших руках

----------


## THRESHE

> "Это зависит от того какая у вас мышь" (с) 
> 
> Стать студентов ВУЗа, откуда они берут практикантов ... а дальше всё в Ваших руках


 Я извиняюсь вы что препод с ФАВТа ? А то я только что прочитал пару тем о родном политехе  :smileflag: 
Почитал дальше... Да я смотрю на этой теме в основном ФАВТ сидит  :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> Я извиняюсь вы что препод с ФАВТа ? А то я только что прочитал пару тем о родном политехе 
> Почитал дальше... Да я смотрю на этой теме в основном ФАВТ сидит


 Есть немного. В этой теме ФАВТа мало, а вообще было бы странно, если в этот топик писали филологи (да простит меня моя кума)

----------


## THRESHE

> Есть немного. В этой теме ФАВТа мало, а вообще было бы странно, если в этот топик писали филологи (да простит меня моя кума)


 А тяжело вообще после политеха работу найти? или в аспирантуру поступить? и что надо знать  а то блин на лекциях ничего путного не дают (кафедра КИСС)

----------


## cONST

> А тяжело вообще после политеха работу найти? или в аспирантуру поступить? и что надо знать  а то блин на лекциях ничего путного не дают (кафедра КИСС)


 И не дадут. Давайте не будем оффтопить
Остальное зависит от Вас.

----------


## THRESHE

> И не дадут. Давайте не будем оффтопить
> Остальное зависит от Вас.


 Не будем  просто прикольно поговорить с преподом возможно со своей кафедры не с глазу на глаз :smileflag: 
Блин точно с нашей кафедры вот только К.В. там два. Лоттерея  :smileflag:

----------


## Tunrida

> Есть немного. В этой теме ФАВТа мало, а вообще было бы странно, если в этот топик писали филологи (да простит меня моя кума)


 Не простит, ибо твоя кума не только филолог Я бы сказала, даже не в первую очередь филолог!

----------


## Ull9

Tunrida, это ты что ль кума-филолог?

----------


## Tunrida

Я, я :smileflag:  Только не обольщайся :smileflag:  Это всего лишь одно из образований

----------


## Ull9

да нет я не ничего не думаю, у меня первая жена была филолог,... но я не обобщаю.

----------


## Tunrida

А у меня нынешний муж айтишник, но я тоже...стараюсь не обобщать :smileflag:

----------


## Jhaman

> Сообщение от Ull9
> нет, проекты интересные здесь тоже, если мозги есть, найдешь себе интересную работу.
> нет, налог не 50%
> я, например, стандартная семья, одна жена один ребенок. плачу около 36% всех налогов и страховок.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Тоже не мало


 Ну в Украине налог, без страховок, вроде даже больше.

----------


## Hera

> люди, подскажите плз, может кто знает что за иностранческая контора айтишная у нас в одессе есть, где босс исключительно вражеским языком владеет и по-русски ни бум-бум? вроде как известная должна быть контора.


 Rock-your-mobile (www.rock-your-mobile.com). Босс, он же единственный сотрудник. Очень красиво умеет рассказывать.

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

Компания Luxoft набирает разработчиков С++. 
 Luxoft (www.luxoft.com)- a global software development company headquartered in Russia, with offices in the US, UK and Ukraine- is looking for C++ Developers for its leading European automotive electronics client.
The requirements are as following:
-         Strong C++ background
-         English communication skills
Desirable:
-         Unix/Linux experience
-         RUP, UML	
Luxoft offers a competitive salary, legal registration, career opportunities, professional trainings, courses of English, health insurance, fitness club membership.
Please send your CV to [email protected]

----------


## THRESHE

> Компания Luxoft набирает разработчиков С++. 
>  Luxoft (www.luxoft.com)- a global software development company headquartered in Russia, with offices in the US, UK and Ukraine- is looking for C++ Developers for its leading European automotive electronics client.
> The requirements are as following:
> -         Strong C++ background
> -         English communication skills
> Desirable:
> -         Unix/Linux experience
> -         RUP, UML	
> Luxoft offers a competitive salary, legal registration, career opportunities, professional trainings, courses of English, health insurance, fitness club membership.
> Please send your CV to [email protected]


 А как насчет работы для студентов ?

----------


## pavlentus

> Компания Luxoft набирает разработчиков С++. 
>  Luxoft (www.luxoft.com)- a global software development company headquartered in Russia, with offices in the US, UK and Ukraine- is looking for C++ Developers for its leading European automotive electronics client.
> The requirements are as following:
> -         Strong C++ background
> -         English communication skills
> Desirable:
> -         Unix/Linux experience
> -         RUP, UML	
> Luxoft offers a competitive salary, legal registration, career opportunities, professional trainings, courses of English, health insurance, fitness club membership.
> Please send your CV to [email protected]


 Как насчет сертификации за счет компании, по QNX (Linux) например? И какой фитнес клуб, название можна  :smileflag:

----------


## nvk

> А как насчет работы для студентов ?


 В люксофте, как я знаю трехступенчатый отбор. Так шо студетны скорей пролетают

----------


## pavlentus

> В люксофте, как я знаю трехступенчатый отбор. Так шо студетны скорей пролетают


 Смотря с каким опытом....и все-таки интересно какой зал и какая сертификация.

----------


## cONST

> Смотря с каким опытом....и все-таки интересно какой зал и какая сертификация.


 Сегодня в аську стучался их HR. вот цитата:




> Fleur Wed Nov 29 2006 12:30:50
> а заодно и бесплатно в фитнес-клубе Форма потренеруем, чтобы не растолстели

----------


## Naishin

> Сегодня в аську стучался их HR. вот цитата:


 Оля всегда была мечтательным ребенком.
Со школы помню

----------


## pavlentus

> Сегодня в аську стучался их HR. вот цитата:


 Спасибо за информацию, мы наверно будем в стрекозе. Я бы сам с начала недели там уже работал, елси бы не Java  :smileflag:

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

Cертификация по QNX за счет компании. Свободное посещение фитнес-клубов Форма и Шторм. Берем толковых студентов с опытом.  :smileflag:

----------


## Naishin

> Cертификация по QNX за счет компании. Свободное посещение фитнес-клубов Форма и Шторм. Берем толковых студентов с опытом.


 И много у тебя времени и сил остается чтобы по тем фитнес клубам ходить?
Слушай, но пиарщик ты знатный  Уважаю.

----------


## Tunrida

> И много у тебя времени и сил остается чтобы по тем фитнес клубам ходить?
> Слушай, но пиарщик ты знатный  Уважаю.


 Она вообще-то hr-manager, так что пиар - это ее профессия. А время и силы найдутся, если ты того сам захочешь :smileflag:

----------


## Naishin

> Она вообще-то hr-manager, так что пиар - это ее профессия.


 Я удивляюсь как Оля с такой энергией не перетянула еще к себе всех опытных девелоперов Одессы ))
Ах, ну да, там же трехступенчатый отбор

----------


## Tunrida

Нет, просто не все девелоперы ведутся на оплаченный абонимент в фитнесс-клюб

----------


## cONST

Оля, а ведь форум он для обсуждения более, чем для объявлений.
Может подкинете нам материал для обсуждения - где офис, какие условия, жёсткий ли рабочий день (с 9-ти до 18-ти, к примеру), вилки зарплат, а то полурусский-полуанглийский текст можно и на офсайте прочесть...
Так что, раз талант пиара у Вас есть, то попиарьте уж свою компанию, плиз, авось кто и клюнет  А то, вдруг кто прийдёт на собеседование, а у Вас там дресскод ... а он в джинсах потёртых ... неудобно будет человеку ...

----------


## THRESHE

> Берем толковых студентов с опытом.


 Хоть бы какая нибудь ІТ компания задумалась откуда студентам брать опыт

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

> Оля, а ведь форум он для обсуждения более, чем для объявлений.
> Может подкинете нам материал для обсуждения - где офис, какие условия, жёсткий ли рабочий день (с 9-ти до 18-ти, к примеру), вилки зарплат, а то полурусский-полуанглийский текст можно и на офсайте прочесть...
> Так что, раз талант пиара у Вас есть, то попиарьте уж свою компанию, плиз, авось кто и клюнет  А то, вдруг кто прийдёт на собеседование, а у Вас там дресскод ... а он в джинсах потёртых ... неудобно будет человеку ...


 Работаем в Luxoft по КЗОТу, с 9 до 18, 5 дней в неделю, обед с 13 до 14.
Оплачивается 24 дня отпуска и больничные. Оформляем официально в штат. Офис находится на Б.Арнаутской, ближе к морю. Дресскод- smart casual  :smileflag: 
Зарплаты у нас конкурентоспособные, по результатам технического собеседования и с учетом пожеланий кандидатов  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

эх везет же людям, а я каждый день брюки рубашечка.

----------


## Tunrida

> эх везет же людям, а я каждый день брюки рубашечка.


  Я бы померла в деловой одежде ходить. А за опоздания штрафуют?

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

За опоздания не штрафуют. Да у нас и не опаздывают

----------


## Tunrida

> За опоздания не штрафуют. Да у нас и не опаздывают


 Странно, у меня другие сведения

----------


## cONST

> За опоздания не штрафуют. Да у нас и не опаздывают


 В СССР тоже "секса не было" :-D

----------


## Fireball

Не штрафуют, т.к. не опаздывают  Никому в голову не приходит опоздать и проверить это на себе  :smileflag:

----------


## pavlentus

> Работаем в Luxoft по КЗОТу, с 9 до 18, 5 дней в неделю, обед с 13 до 14.
> Оплачивается 24 дня отпуска и больничные. Оформляем официально в штат. Офис находится на Б.Арнаутской, ближе к морю. Дресскод- smart casual 
> Зарплаты у нас конкурентоспособные, по результатам технического собеседования и с учетом пожеланий кандидатов


 Когда у вас будут проекты на JAVA, как в главном офисе в Москве и способ принятия студентов тоже, такой как в Москве?
Вот нашел объявление Люксофта на одном из форумов:
_
Компания Люксофт объявляет об открытии набора на обучение с дальнейшей работой в компании по направлению Java (Стажер Java) 

Основные требования: 
Базовые знания J2EE / JAVA 
Опыт участия в проектах разработки web-приложений - желательно. 
Знание английского языка на техническом уровне – обязательно. 
Возможность работать полный рабочий день (как минимум 4 дня в неделю) 
Желание расти и развиваться вместе с компанией 

Основные обязанности: 
Обучение по студенческой программе компании (первые 2 месяца) 
Программирование на Java (J2EE) в пределах проекта (проект с компанией Боинг) 

Условия: 
Время обучения – 2 месяца, причем в первый месяц кандидаты только обучаются по половине рабочего дня 5 дней в неделю (возможны корректировки предлагаемого графика), во второй месяц – идёт интеграция в проект параллельно с обучением. Заработная плата (стипендия) на период обучения 350 у.е 
После обучения (с середины января) эти люди будут вовлечены в проект на позиции Junior Java Developer’ов на рыночных условиях на полный рабочий день (возможны незначительные корректировки графика). С этого момента начнется испытательный срок. 


ЖДем Ваших резюме по [email protected] 
Все вопросы по 495-967-80-30 доб. 38-14 Крутова Елена
_
Оля, если не трудно, можешь выяснить у начальства.

----------


## Naishin

> Когда у вас будут проекты на JAVA, как в главном офисе в Москве и способ принятия студентов тоже, такой как в Москве?


 Да ну какой там.. Они в Одессе недавно открылись, и пока не могут себе позволить набирать стажеров. Слишком хлопотно, надо реальные проекты делать. Штат человек 50.
Так что, годик-два придется подождать студентам )))

----------


## Lord of rings

> EnvisionExt - берут PHP  с опытом работы , и Webmasters , вакансий много но эти основные - в Одесском офисе 35 человек по плану к концу года расширение до 60ти.


 Дайте какую-нибудь ссылочку, плиз...

----------


## pavlentus

> Да ну какой там.. Они в Одессе недавно открылись, и пока не могут себе позволить набирать стажеров. Слишком хлопотно, надо реальные проекты делать. Штат человек 50.
> Так что, годик-два придется подождать студентам )))


 Я думаю, что вполне реально и раньше, все зависит от руководства. Хорошо бы знать точную информацию, хотя бы просто когда будут набирать Java программеров.

----------


## Ull9

> Я бы померла в деловой одежде ходить.


 я тоже так думал, но за эти деньги хожу и с удовольствием, что делать за деньги я готов на многое, даже работать в рубашке и брюках.
ты я думаю тоже слаба, согласилась бы.

----------


## Ull9

> Основные требования: 
> Базовые знания J2EE / JAVA 
> Опыт участия в проектах разработки web-приложений - желательно. 
> Знание английского языка на техническом уровне – обязательно. 
> Возможность работать полный рабочий день (как минимум 4 дня в неделю) 
> Желание расти и развиваться вместе с компанией 
> 
> Основные обязанности: 
> Обучение по студенческой программе компании (первые 2 месяца) 
> ...


 я уверен что при таком подходе даже уровень готовности юниор неполучится, помоему так быстро только в индии готовят, ну вот теперь и на украине собираются.

так быстро программер неполучится. ну разве что он гений, как я . а так... не получится.

----------


## pavlentus

Ull9, при большом желании может и получиться. Все зависит от самого человека и его подхода к делу.

----------


## Tunrida

> я тоже так думал, но за эти деньги хожу и с удовольствием, что делать за деньги я готов на многое, даже работать в рубашке и брюках.
> ты я думаю тоже слаба, согласилась бы.


 Не думаю, для меня деньги - это не единственный критерий при выборе работы. А иметь свободу выбора одежды для меня критично.

----------


## firejump

> За опоздания не штрафуют. Да у нас и не опаздывают


 У меня так же однозначно другие сведения.

----------


## pavlentus

> У меня так же однозначно другие сведения.


 Хорошая реклама - двигатель торговли  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

> Не думаю, для меня деньги - это не единственный критерий при выборе работы. А иметь свободу выбора одежды для меня критично.


 а ты не видишь тут замкнутый круг?
чтобы иметь свободу выбора одежды, ты должна иметь деньги. чтоб иметь деньги, ты должна ограничить свою свободу выбора одежды.

и никто тут тенбе непоможет. реальную свободу выбора одежды, ну скажем по местным ценам можно получить если ты получаешь, скажем 50 евро в час и более. но при такой работе у тебя свободы выбора одежды нет.

----------


## firejump

> Хорошая реклама - двигатель торговли


 Двигатель - двигателем. но давайте помнить Одесса - маленький город. И внутренний чёрный пиар может запросто убить авторитет любой компании для потенциальных работников

----------


## firejump

> а ты не видишь тут замкнутый круг?
> чтобы иметь свободу выбора одежды, ты должна иметь деньги. чтоб иметь деньги, ты должна ограничить свою свободу выбора одежды.
> 
> и никто тут тенбе непоможет. реальную свободу выбора одежды, ну скажем по местным ценам можно получить если ты получаешь, скажем 50 евро в час и более. но при такой работе у тебя свободы выбора одежды нет.


 ИМХО ваш пример достаточно субъективен. Конкретное решение в выборе одежды зависит только от вкуса конкретного человека. А вкус уже диктует ценовую составляющую.

----------


## Ull9

> .... А вкус уже диктует ценовую составляющую.


 чегот у тебя телега впереди лошади.
мой вкус требует от меня купить часы вашерон константин, а у меня денег нет, ну и чо делать?

----------


## Tunrida

Не знаю, мне семейного дохода хватает на одежду, которую я хочу носить :smileflag:  Я не про выбор дорогой одежды, а про выбор стиля, который я предпочитаю.

----------


## Tunrida

Хм, а мой вкус требует не носить деловой кустюм на работу, и деньги тут не причем. Мы спорим о разных вещах, не находишь?

----------


## firejump

> чегот у тебя телега впереди лошади.
> мой вкус требует от меня купить часы вашерон константин, а у меня денег нет, ну и чо делать?


  :smileflag:   М - дя искажение смысла старинная человеческая особенность. Как мне кажется я четко обосновал вам причину и следствие, хотите настаивать на своем утверждении таким образом без проблем.

----------


## pavlentus

> Хм, а мой вкус требует не носить деловой кустюм на работу, и деньги тут не причем. Мы спорим о разных вещах, не находишь?


 Для мужчины деньги являются очень важной составляющей во все времена. Конечно, если найдеться компания, которая не будет тебя иметь по полной за эту сумму денег, это будет отлично и не суди по себе. В каждом случае по разному.

----------


## Tunrida

А я не сужу по себе, это Ull9 мне пытался доказать, что без больших денег я не смогу купить одежду, которая мне нравится. Некоторым людям вообще пофиг, в чем они ходят, и в чем заставляют ходить на работу, хоть в костюме сендвича, лишь бы за это платили. Я считаю, что надо за мозги и качественно проделанную работу платить, а не оценивать человека по внешнему виду. И то, что я не мужчина, абсолютно не значит, что деньги для меня не важная составляющая, просто это не единственно важная составляющая.

----------


## firejump

> Для мужчины деньги являются очень важной составляющей во все времена. Конечно, если найдеться компания, которая не будет тебя иметь по полной за эту сумму денег, это будет отлично и не суди по себе. В каждом случае по разному.


 Деньги являются важной составляющей для любого человека вне зависимости от пола. 
Как мне кажется зарплата по IT компаниям Одессы вполне достаточна для того чтобы одеваться как тебе хочется, естественно без рассмотрения утопий типа норковая шуба и   куча золота на шее.

----------


## Ull9

> А...просто это не единственно важная составляющая.


 а я и не говорил что это единственная важная составляющая.



> Я считаю, что надо за мозги и качественно проделанную работу платить, а не оценивать человека по внешнему виду.


 и да и нет, приходится общаться с разными людьми, которых ты видишь может в первый раз. и ты обязан выглядеть по деловому, иначе страдает твоя работа. мозги потом заметны. сначала смотрят на тебя.или это нужно обьяснять?

----------


## Tunrida

На меня смотрят исключительно мои коллеги по проекту, и даже моему начальству абсолютно пофиг, хотя голая я прийду. Главное, чтобы заказчик был доволен проектом, сделанным в срок и качественно.

----------


## Ull9

прости, но это признак плохого начальства.

----------


## Tunrida

Конечно, люди. чья прямая обязанность контактировать с заказчиком, и особенно, с потенциальным заказчиком, ходят в деловом костюме. Но не специалист в ИТ сфере, которые в глаза этого самого заказчика не видит. Просто судя по всему, у нас не совпадают профессиональные обязанности.

----------


## Ull9

а насчет голая на работу придешь. попрошу меня не провоцировать еще только начало дня. 

я кстати видел твое фото. у тебя красивая дочка. у меня постарше будет уже в школу пошла.

----------


## Tunrida

> прости, но это признак плохого начальства.


 Да нет, это признак начальства, который оценивает работу человека, а не его внешний вид. А плохой/хороший - это качества, определения которых могут очень отличаться в зависимости от ментальности/культуры etc. Что русскому хорошо, то немцу смерть

----------


## Tunrida

> я кстати видел твое фото. у тебя красивая дочка. у меня постарше будет уже в школу пошла.


 Хех, дочка - копия меня, если уж на то пошло :smileflag:  Да красивая...и умная :smileflag:  Anyway, сенкс комплимент дочери :smileflag:

----------


## pavlentus

Итак, чтобы не отключаться от темы, интересно когда же в Люксофт будут ява программеров брать, т.к. рекалма висит J2EE, а вакансий пока по одессе нету.

----------


## Voskresenie

Господа, компания ЛОГИКА приглашает на работу Perl Developera.
Кому интерестно милости просим на наш сайт www.lohika.com.ua.

----------


## zico1

Сколько можно?
Еще в разных темах.

----------


## Voskresenie

> люди, подскажите плз, может кто знает что за иностранческая контора айтишная у нас в одессе есть, где босс исключительно вражеским языком владеет и по-русски ни бум-бум? вроде как известная должна быть контора.


 Компания Логика - американская компания, там президент тока на инглишь разговаривает :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

пардон, он не на инглиш, а на американиш разговаривает.
без шуток, когда я вчера радиопьесу слушал, там так и сказали, перевод с американского.
Ubersetzung auf Americanish.

----------


## pavlentus

> пардон, он не на инглиш, а на американиш разговаривает.
> без шуток, когда я вчера радиопьесу слушал, там так и сказали, перевод с американского.
> Ubersetzung auf Americanish.


 Не матерись пжалста  :smileflag:

----------


## THRESHE

> даже работать в рубашке и брюках.


 А что лучше одевать вместо исконно европейского элегантного костюма тупые джинсы - одежду америкосских пастухов ?

----------


## pavlentus

> А что лучше одевать вместо исконно европейского элегантного костюма тупые джинсы - одежду америкосских пастухов ?


 С таким вопросом можно делать оффтоп типа Одежда в IT компаниях

----------


## Hedin

> А что лучше одевать вместо исконно европейского элегантного костюма тупые джинсы - одежду америкосских пастухов ?


 Лучше иметь возможность одевать то, что тебе больше нравится и в чем тебе удобно. К примеру мне претит показушная корпоративная культура а-ля серенькие инкубаторские костюмчики, выглаженные шнурочки и приклеенные улыбочки. Когда тебе сейчас улыбнутся в лицо, а завтра уволят за какую-нить фигню, т к не посчитали нужным сказать, что что-то идет не так.

----------


## THRESHE

> С таким вопросом можно делать оффтоп типа Одежда в IT компаниях

----------


## Ull9

> Лучше иметь возможность одевать то, что тебе больше нравится и в чем тебе удобно. К примеру мне претит показушная корпоративная культура а-ля серенькие инкубаторские костюмчики, выглаженные шнурочки и приклеенные улыбочки. Когда тебе сейчас улыбнутся в лицо, а завтра уволят за какую-нить фигню, т к не посчитали нужным сказать, что что-то идет не так.


 а мне нравятся серинькие инкубаторские костюмчики BOSS, серенькие инкубаторские машинки Mercedes, и когда тебя увольняют, то выплачивают зп за 8 месяцев вперед. вот это мне тоже очь нравится. Ну и eссно все с улыбочкой.

----------


## firejump

> а мне нравятся серинькие инкубаторские костюмчики BOSS, серенькие инкубаторские машинки Mercedes, и когда тебя увольняют, то выплачивают зп за 8 месяцев вперед. вот это мне тоже очь нравится. Ну и eссно все с улыбочкой.


 Мне тоже нравится такой подход  :smileflag:

----------


## Tunrida

а мне вот ни босс, ни мерседес, ни увольнение не нравятся :smileflag:  А улыбок мне и на работе хватает, а главное что я улыбаюсь себе, находя свое отражение в зеркале в той одежде, которая создает мне хорошее настроение для работы! :smileflag:  Просто моя свобода выбора не продается за 8 оплаченных месяцев и улыбочку шефа

----------


## pavlentus

Прерву ваш разговор, в общем пришел к выводу, что пока на JAVA и на С++ не наберется энное количество профессионалов, молодежи там не светит. Не знаю как на С++, а на Java профессионалов они еще не скоро найдут, правда может рекрутинг им поможет (типа [email protected]), если кто-нибудь соберется уйти с компании Lohika,  TechInsight или Exigen. Так что молодежи остается дерзать  :smileflag: 
Модераторы, прошу вас не спать.

----------


## THRESHE

> а мне нравятся серинькие инкубаторские костюмчики BOSS, серенькие инкубаторские машинки Mercedes, и когда тебя увольняют, то выплачивают зп за 8 месяцев вперед. вот это мне тоже очь нравится. Ну и eссно все с улыбочкой.


 Согласен только вместо Мерса лучше Бэху а вместо BOSS - Armani

----------


## Ull9

ну вот костюмчик Armani для работы это перебор, программер выглядит в нем поцовато, а вот для клуба самое то. для работы BOSS. я считаю самое то.

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

> Итак, чтобы не отключаться от темы, интересно когда же в Люксофт будут ява программеров брать, т.к. рекалма висит J2EE, а вакансий пока по одессе нету.


 
В Одессе пока нет вакансии Java developer, зато можно поехать работать Java developer'ом в киевский Люксофт, если Вы готовы на переезд.

----------


## pavlentus

> В Одессе пока нет вакансии Java developer, зато можно поехать работать Java developer'ом в киевский Люксофт, если Вы готовы на переезд.


 Спасибо за предложение, но у меня пока контракт по яве в Одессе, елси по окончании фирма не устроит и у вас будет вакансия на Java девелопера, перекачу к вам. В Киеве уже предлогала компания Visiprise у них поработать, но зачем, если тоже самое есть в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## firejump

> В Одессе пока нет вакансии Java developer, зато можно поехать работать Java developer'ом в киевский Люксофт, если Вы готовы на переезд.


 А какой уровень требований и зарплат предлагается в Киеве?

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

Позиция: Разработчик Java

Требования к специалисту (опыт, квалификация, навыки): 

•	J2EE, SQL – опыт от 1-го года
•	Опыт web-разработки на java (HTML, Servlets, JSP, XML, RMI)
•	Знание JDBC. Желателен опыт работы с промышленными БД (Oracle, DB2 и т.п.)
•	English technical
•	Работа в команде, коммуникабельность, ответственность, быстрая обучаемость, способность к самообучению.
•	Желательно знакомство с линейкой IBM WebSphere (Application Server, Portal Server), с паттернами проектирования, c object oriented analysis & object oriented design.

Краткое описание обязанностей специалиста:
•	Разработка крупной web-ориентированной системы на базе платформы IBM WebSphere в координации с московской командой
•	Возможны командировки в Москву (1-2 раза в месяц на несколько дней)

----------


## x[82]

> Позиция: Разработчик Java


 Название конторы и количество нулей в сумме заработной платы в студию, пожалуйста!

----------


## cONST

из голосования видно, что меньше всего работы у сотрудников Логики и Других контор

----------


## Tunrida

Это потому что у некоторых из них отпуск

----------


## pavlentus

В Витмарк (FMCG) лучше не идти программировать, там мало платят не только программистам  :smileflag:

----------


## Ольга Ведерникова

Luxoft, Киев (www.luxoft.com)
Заработные платы надо уточнять у киевских рекрутеров но, думаю, что конкурентоспособные

----------


## pavlentus

Люди, если у Вас есть какая-нибудь отрицательная инфа по компаниям не бойтесь ее выкидывать сюда, вам за это ничего не будет. Да и не забывайте у нас в стране существует свобода слова. Пусть народ знает и не наступит на теже грабли, на которые наступили Вы!

----------


## pavlentus

> Luxoft, Киев (www.luxoft.com)
> Заработные платы надо уточнять у киевских рекрутеров но, думаю, что конкурентоспособные


 Можно получить определение конкурентноспособной заработной платы?

----------


## cONST

> Можно получить определение конкурентноспособной заработной платы?


 А мне понравилось слово "думаю" - т.е. даже специалист по хэдхантингу и рекрюитингу не уверен в этом

----------


## Ull9

> Можно получить определение конкурентноспособной заработной платы?


 я могу дать. конкурентноспособной можно назвать зп если она, скажем, близка к верхнему уровню вилки зп.

----------


## pavlentus

> я могу дать. конкурентноспособной можно назвать зп если она, скажем, близка к верхнему уровню вилки зп.


 А в цифровом эквиваленте для Одессы. 
Понятие вилки только в $
Понятие ложки не надо  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

pavlentus а чего ты только о деньгах и деньгах все думаешь? ну других критериев что нет? 
я сам тоже все о деньгах, но поверь есть другие интересные вещи на работе.

----------


## pavlentus

> pavlentus а чего ты только о деньгах и деньгах все думаешь? ну других критериев что нет? 
> я сам тоже все о деньгах, но поверь есть другие интересные вещи на работе.


 Чтобы думать о других иинтересных вещах в кошельке должно быть все нормально. Когда с $ проблем нет можно и о духовном, а знать сколько реально платят программерам в различных одесских компаниях лишней информацией не будет, особенно молодым специалистам. 

А вообще есть анекдот на эту тему: "Деньги - это зло, а когда заходишь в супермаркет просто зла не хватает!".  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

классный анекдот, а ты не на ц++ програмишь?

----------


## pavlentus

> классный анекдот, а ты не на ц++ програмишь?


 Случайно нет, я на JAVA  :smileflag:

----------


## nvk

> А в цифровом эквиваленте для Одессы. 
> Понятие вилки только в $
> Понятие ложки не надо


 Просто так тебе инфу сюда не выложат. 
Данная информация может быть использована против этих же людей., Так что можешь прийди на собеседование и 
узнаешь вилку. И сколько потом можно будет ложкой хлебать  :smileflag:

----------


## pavlentus

> Просто так тебе инфу сюда не выложат. 
> Данная информация может быть использована против этих же людей., Так что можешь прийди на собеседование и 
> узнаешь вилку. И сколько потом можно будет ложкой хлебать


 Чем же она так опасна, берешь себе ник типа wewqe и клепаешь...а если спросят - то не знаю, кто-то пошутил  :smileflag: 
Правила созданы для того чтобы их обходить и не быть серой массой  :smileflag:

----------


## nvk

> Чем же она так опасна, берешь себе ник типа wewqe и клепаешь...а если спросят - то не знаю, кто-то пошутил 
> Правила созданы для того чтобы их обходить и не быть серой массой


 Слушай, тебе работа нужна или языком почесать?

----------


## pavlentus

> Слушай, тебе работа нужна или языком почесать?


 Это предложение?  :smileflag:

----------


## Tigra

[offtop]
*iFuzzy -* администрация форума выносит благодарность за рекламу на РСДН))))))
[/offtop]

А скажите, товарищи коллеги)) Как вы относитесь к работе программистом в *не*-IT-компании? Работали ли, если да - то интересные ли задачи, хорошие ли перспективы, зряплата и т.д. Понятно, что тут разброс будет широк - компании бывают разные, просто интересен личный опыт/мнение, если есть)

----------


## nvk

> Это предложение?


 По моему предложение уже было:




> Позиция: Разработчик Java
> 
> Требования к специалисту (опыт, квалификация, навыки):
> 
> • J2EE, SQL – опыт от 1-го года
> • Опыт web-разработки на java (HTML, Servlets, JSP, XML, RMI)
> • Знание JDBC. Желателен опыт работы с промышленными БД (Oracle, DB2 и т.п.)
> • English technical
> • Работа в команде, коммуникабельность, ответственность, быстрая обучаемость, способность к самообучению.
> ...

----------


## pavlentus

> По моему предложение уже было:


 Ну тогда посмотри мой ответ на него  :smileflag:

----------


## roks

> А скажите, товарищи коллеги)) Как вы относитесь к работе программистом в *не*-IT-компании? Работали ли, если да - то интересные ли задачи, хорошие ли перспективы, зряплата и т.д. Понятно, что тут разброс будет широк - компании бывают разные, просто интересен личный опыт/мнение, если есть)


 конечно, есть специфика! и это достойно отдельной темы

----------


## nvk

> Ну тогда посмотри мой ответ на него


 По моему я тоже сказал как можно узнать вилку. 
В крайнем случае можно связаться с Олей напрямую.
Если конечно есть желание, а то получится пустой разговор.

----------


## pavlentus

> По моему я тоже сказал как можно узнать вилку. 
> В крайнем случае можно связаться с Олей напрямую.
> Если конечно есть желание, а то получится пустой разговор.


 1)Как только соберусь увольняться так сразу.
2)Спасибо за дельный совет.

----------


## nvk

> 1)Как только соберусь увольняться так сразу.
> 2)Спасибо за дельный совет.


 Да не за что  :smileflag:

----------


## Николай

Было дело, я работал не в ИТ компании - в тур. агенстве Времена Года, сайтами занимался фирмы. Специфика там своя конечно есть  :smileflag:  начиная от офисной техники на попечении, заканчивая администрированием хостов и серверов фирмы и т.п.  :smileflag:  В принципе ничего сложного.

----------


## Aleksandriys

Даже по требованиям любых компаний видно что студентов без опыта в области ИТ разработок почти не берут,  есть правда исключения, но для этого надо иметь хорошо повешенный язык! :smileflag:

----------


## pavlentus

Все элементарно, требования не соответствуют системе образования, вот и происходит нестыковка работодателя и студента и студенты группами как птицы мигрируют от одной компании к другой, а вакансии годами не закрываются. Выход для компаний прост, только они его не собираются применять. 
P.S. Правда есть одна компания - исключение....но не в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> P.S. Правда есть одна компания - исключение....но не в Одессе


 Имя и способы - в студию !

----------


## cONST

На самом деле не столько нестыковка компаний и студентов, сколько неприятие руководством ВУЗов факта существования IT-компаний.

----------


## pavlentus

> Имя и способы - в студию !


 Люксофт Москва, берет студентов только вышедших из вуза без вопросов. Сам получал приглашение туда ехать.
IT Professional Group Киев, если вы выпускник КПИ, то можно считать, что там работа уже найдена.
Больше пока не знаю......

----------


## pavlentus

Вакансия типа *Ты - Мне, Я - Тебе*
_
C++ Developers (интересные проекты, 700-1500 у.е.)

1)We are looking for C++ lead developer to work on the full time basis in Odessa office.
Skills required:
° Strong experience in software development life cycle(minimum 2 years of experience as a team leader/head),
° Strong command of C++ language and Windows Development Environment
° Strong command of written and verbal ENGLISH
° Experience in windows systems programming is a MUST
° Experience in development of firewall software is a BIG plus
The vital skill is the team management skill and english to report back to the PM in the US.
............................................


Оплата, в зависимости от вакансии и опыта, от 700 до 1500 у.е.

Компания предоставляет официальный доход, 5ти-дневную рабочую неделю, оплачиваемые больничные и отпуск(20 рабочих дней), отсутствие сверхурочных, обучение английскому языку.
_
Вакансия типа *Ты - Мне*
_
Позиция: Разработчик Java

Требования к специалисту (опыт, квалификация, навыки):

• J2EE, SQL – опыт от 1-го года
• Опыт web-разработки на java (HTML, Servlets, JSP, XML, RMI)
• Знание JDBC. Желателен опыт работы с промышленными БД (Oracle, DB2 и т.п.)
• English technical
• Работа в команде, коммуникабельность, ответственность, быстрая обучаемость, способность к самообучению.
• Желательно знакомство с линейкой IBM WebSphere (Application Server, Portal Server), с паттернами проектирования, c object oriented analysis & object oriented design.

Краткое описание обязанностей специалиста:
• Разработка крупной web-ориентированной системы на базе платформы IBM WebSphere в координации с московской командой
• Возможны командировки в Москву (1-2 раза в месяц на несколько дней)
_

*Уважаемые, менеджеры по персоналу! Если Вы хотите более быструю реакцию на ваши вакансии, то пишите вилку зарплат пожалуйста, т.к. Вакансия - это лицо компании, а Резюме - лицо соискателя.*

----------


## pavlentus

Сразу возникает вопрос: "у какой компании это лицо представлено лучше всего?". Интересно выслушать ваше мнение.......
Осталась ли у нас в Одессе интеллигенция, которая не боится своего мнения?  :smileflag:

----------


## firejump

> Сразу возникает вопрос: "у какой компании это лицо представлено лучше всего?". Интересно выслушать ваше мнение.......
> Осталась ли у нас в Одессе интеллигенция, которая не боится своего мнения?


 Может я немного не понимаю, но у каждой компании есть свой негатив, есть позитив,и обычно они находятся в некотором уравновешанном состоянии, иначе компания начинает постепенно нести большие кадровые потери, ну например, как одна Одесская компания (очень серьёзные проблемы с менеджментом)

----------


## FlyingEagle

> У них критерий не знание английского или техническая квалификация, а вышел ли рожей или нет...


 бывает так, что человек отлично подходит на позицию, но есть одно но - интервьюер (особенно если идет набор в конкретную команду) видит, что не сработается с этим человеком и поэтому отказывает ему.

----------


## KolobocK

> бывает так, что человек отлично подходит на позицию, но есть одно но - интервьюер (особенно если идет набор в конкретную команду) видит, что не сработается с этим человеком и поэтому отказывает ему.


 или же менеджмент выше никак не утверждает кандидатуру в виду лимита по бюджету, приходится ждать, откладывать приглашения, иногда до полугода. и, как ни странно, если спец хороший, через эти полгода он явно ответит, что уже нашёл работу... так что не всё зависит от работодателя, как изъяснили выше.

----------


## Alyende

> Прошу не сприймати мій відпис в контексті *Alyende*, якого я навіть не бачив і не чув, але мабуть толковий хлопець. Проте, час від часу і мені доводиться проводити співбесіди в нашій компанії. Перш за все, хочу сказати, що особисто я намагаюся бути якомога люб'язнішим з людьми, які до нас приходять. А приходять, перепрошую дуже різні люди...
> Як почитаєш резюме - Лобачевський як мінімум, а почнеш з людиною наживо спілкуватися - відразу видно з якої Вікіпедії і як давно був зазубрений матеріал...
> А це ж видно, як ти його не крути... Спитаєш наприклад, ну не знаю... про поліморфізм - дефініція з Вікі аж від зубів відлітає, а просиш приклад навести - здувся...
> А ще у мене були на спідбесіді девелопери, для яких ООП - порожній звук, а також системні адміністратори, у яких весь досвід складається з гри-симулятора системного адміна. І це повірте - не жарт!
> А резюме там читати не перечитати... Довсід в ЮНІКС? Ноу проблем, 3 роки!
> З'ясовується в решті решт, що під юніксом мався на увазі Убунту, яку три роки тому він встановлював з другом на його тачці. І прикладів таких безліч.


 Ну это понятно шо бывают уникумы, которые приходят устраиваться, но и бывают уникумы интервьюеры...
Кстати полиморфизм не имеет особо чёткого определения и привести пример его тоже не очень просто...
Написать код примерный можно, но так объяснить нет...
Это не инкапсуляция и не наследование, так шо такие вопросы реально человека запутывают, и не брать его даже не испытательный срок только лишь потому шо он чёто (то ли от волнения то ли не успел сообразить) не сказал это неправильно...

----------


## Alyende

> бывает так, что человек отлично подходит на позицию, но есть одно но - интервьюер (особенно если идет набор в конкретную команду) видит, что не сработается с этим человеком и поэтому отказывает ему.


 у логики было не взятие на работу а взятие в тренинг-центр...
а потом тим лиды разбирали всех с тренинг центров, так шо с кем работать там не было известно...

----------


## KernelPanic

Меня жутко раздражают HR даже в крупных компаниях, который не отвечает на письма. Т.е. либо не отвечает даже на первый запрос, хотя бы кратко и, не связываются с тобой после собеседования, чтобы как-то оформить факт того, что вы друг другу не подошли. Вот это, по-моему, максимально возможное неуважение к соискателю и показатель хренового уровня HR. Ведь стандартные формы ответов типа "на данный момент у нас нет соответсвующей вам вакансии" никто не омтенял, а соискатель хотя бы будет знать, что его письмо дошло и/или фирма не развалилась с момента собседования. Крутите на ус, товарищи кадровики, 99% из вас получают от меня натянутую тройку в вопросе коммуникаций с потенциальным работником.

----------


## Alyende

> Меня жутко раздражают HR даже в крупных компаниях, который не отвечает на письма. Т.е. либо не отвечает даже на первый запрос, хотя бы кратко и, не связываются с тобой после собеседования, чтобы как-то оформить факт того, что вы друг другу не подошли. Вот это, по-моему, максимально возможное неуважение к соискателю и показатель хренового уровня HR. Ведь стандартные формы ответов типа "на данный момент у нас нет соответсвующей вам вакансии" никто не омтенял, а соискатель хотя бы будет знать, что его письмо дошло и/или фирма не развалилась с момента собседования. Крутите на ус, товарищи кадровики, 99% из вас получают от меня натянутую тройку в вопросе коммуникаций с потенциальным работником.


 Да, это выводит капец как...
Это хамство самое натуральное...
При чём так поступает большинство контор наших крупных...
Или придёшь к ним они обещают перезвонить тебе завтра/во вторник/через неделю и ясен пень не звонят...
Да и это сразу видно, когда обещают через какое-то время связаться, то это сразу видно шо не подошёл, потому шо за эту неделю шо они обещают можно найти уже другую работу где-то, а они об этом не парятся, то ты им не сильно и надо...
Ещё радуют конторы которым сделаешь ТЗ и как бы всё работает, но шото там там запятая не понравилась и они пишут шо уже типа взяли кого-то, а сами обновляют дату публикации вакансии на сайте...

----------


## Alyende

> Сегодня залью программное обеспечение Honda Accord


 
Эээ?

----------


## oxigen_

> Да, это выводит капец как...
> Это хамство самое натуральное...
> При чём так поступает большинство контор наших крупных...
> Или придёшь к ним они обещают перезвонить тебе завтра/во вторник/через неделю и ясен пень не звонят...
> Да и это сразу видно, когда обещают через какое-то время связаться, то это сразу видно шо не подошёл, потому шо за эту неделю шо они обещают можно найти уже другую работу где-то, а они об этом не парятся, то ты им не сильно и надо...
> Ещё радуют конторы которым сделаешь ТЗ и как бы всё работает, но шото там там запятая не понравилась и они пишут шо уже типа взяли кого-то, а сами обновляют дату публикации вакансии на сайте...


 Да по разному бывает, могут иногда и через 3 недели позвонить и через месяц.
Но вот сказки, которые рассказывают HR при отказе действительно часто раздражают. Врут, а зачем - не понятно.

Кстати в тестовом задании работает/не работает далеко не самое главное. В основном смотрят на стиль, на то, предусмотрены ли нестандартные ситуации, есть ли комментарии и.т.п.

----------


## Sergey_H

> Да, это выводит капец как...
> Это хамство самое натуральное...
> При чём так поступает большинство контор наших крупных...
> Или придёшь к ним они обещают перезвонить тебе завтра/во вторник/через неделю и ясен пень не звонят...
> Да и это сразу видно, когда обещают через какое-то время связаться, то это сразу видно шо не подошёл, потому шо за эту неделю шо они обещают можно найти уже другую работу где-то, а они об этом не парятся, то ты им не сильно и надо...
> Ещё радуют конторы которым сделаешь ТЗ и как бы всё работает, но шото там там запятая не понравилась и они пишут шо уже типа взяли кого-то, а сами обновляют дату публикации вакансии на сайте...


 Как я и говорил - никто ни за кем не бегает, таковы современные реалии(разве что ты очень квалифицированный и востребованный сотрудник). Хочешь устроиться на работу - нужно самому стучаться и перезванивать, рано или поздно о тебе вспомнят  :smileflag:

----------


## Алекс26

> За адекватными спецами может и будут, а вот за джунами и недомидами навряд ли. И вот интересно, если Вам через 3 года предложат интересный проект и хорошие деньги, то Вы действительно откажетесь только потому, что вас 3 года назад тут обидели на собеседовании? Это как-то глупо звучит.


 Я гордый человек
Скажем это понижает приоритет в выборе.

А если объективно - некорректно вести себя на собеседовании - признак непрофессионализма
Зачем мне идти в команду непрофессионалов?

----------


## Fallout

> Прошу не сприймати мій відпис в контексті *Alyende*, якого я навіть не бачив і не чув, але мабуть толковий хлопець. Проте, час від часу і мені доводиться проводити співбесіди в нашій компанії. Перш за все, хочу сказати, що особисто я намагаюся бути якомога люб'язнішим з людьми, які до нас приходять. А приходять, перепрошую дуже різні люди...
> Як почитаєш резюме - Лобачевський як мінімум, а почнеш з людиною наживо спілкуватися - відразу видно з якої Вікіпедії і як давно був зазубрений матеріал...
> А це ж видно, як ти його не крути... Спитаєш наприклад, ну не знаю... про поліморфізм - дефініція з Вікі аж від зубів відлітає, а просиш приклад навести - здувся...
> А ще у мене були на спідбесіді девелопери, для яких ООП - порожній звук, а також системні адміністратори, у яких весь досвід складається з гри-симулятора системного адміна. І це повірте - не жарт!
> А резюме там читати не перечитати... Довсід в ЮНІКС? Ноу проблем, 3 роки!
> З'ясовується в решті решт, що під юніксом мався на увазі Убунту, яку три роки тому він встановлював з другом на його тачці. І прикладів таких безліч.


 Да уж есть такая проблема как фальшивые резюме. 
Не знаю из-за чего все началось, но ранее (по идее и сейчас) если нет ощутимого опыта то приходилось вписывать в резюме все что ни попадя, иначе просто не пройдешь стадию отсева HR, которые не вникают что написано и не понимают того что навряд ли человек все это может знать хорошо, но уже привыкли что должно немеряно чего быть перечислено.
Одни только тексты вакансий часто чего стоят.
Самое веселое начинается тогда, когда сочиняешь резюме под одну вакансию, а попав на собеседование выясняется что у них есть горящая другая и чисто случайно те "левые" приписки что добавляли веса резюме под нее попадают и собеседование по ним.

----------


## Last_day

> Да уж есть такая проблема как фальшивые резюме. 
> Не знаю из-за чего все началось, но ранее (по идее и сейчас) если нет ощутимого опыта то приходилось вписывать в резюме все что ни попадя, иначе просто не пройдешь стадию отсева HR, которые не вникают что написано и не понимают того что навряд ли человек все это может знать хорошо, но уже привыкли что должно немеряно чего быть перечислено.
> Одни только тексты вакансий часто чего стоят.
> Самое веселое начинается тогда, когда сочиняешь резюме под одну вакансию, а попав на собеседование выясняется что у них есть горящая другая и чисто случайно те "левые" приписки что добавляли веса резюме под нее попадают и собеседование по ним.


 да-да, знакомо. я уже стала тщательно продумывать стоит ли что-то наполовину лишнее писать, или опыт который был несколько лет назад и подзабылся уже. а то потом точно собеседование по этим не основным   припискам получается.

----------


## Sergey_H

> Да уж есть такая проблема как фальшивые резюме. 
> Не знаю из-за чего все началось, но ранее (по идее и сейчас) если нет ощутимого опыта то приходилось вписывать в резюме все что ни попадя, иначе просто не пройдешь стадию отсева HR, которые не вникают что написано и не понимают того что навряд ли человек все это может знать хорошо, но уже привыкли что должно немеряно чего быть перечислено.
> Одни только тексты вакансий часто чего стоят.
> Самое веселое начинается тогда, когда сочиняешь резюме под одну вакансию, а попав на собеседование выясняется что у них есть горящая другая и чисто случайно те "левые" приписки что добавляли веса резюме под нее попадают и собеседование по ним.


 именно поэтому лучше сразу писать только то, что хорошо знаешь и в чем разбираешься, а не то о чем когда-либо слышал - в таком случае никаких проблем не возникает  :smileflag:  а то выходит, что по резюме новички знают больше опытных специалистов  :smileflag:  отсюда и выводы о стресс интервью - человек пишет в резюме те знания и технологии в которых не разбирается, а потом обижается, что его "завалили".

----------


## oxigen_

> Я гордый человек
> Скажем это понижает приоритет в выборе.
> 
> А если объективно - некорректно вести себя на собеседовании - признак непрофессионализма
> Зачем мне идти в команду непрофессионалов?


 Умение профессионально проводить собеседование и умение профессионально писать код это все же разные скилы.

Я конечно не спорю, у каждого свои критерии выбора места работы, но если мне кто-то скажет "Я не пошел туда работать только потому, что там 3  года назад работал человек, который хреново проводит собеседования", то я мягко говоря очень удивлюсь.

----------


## Alyende

> именно поэтому лучше сразу писать только то, что хорошо знаешь и в чем разбираешься, а не то о чем когда-либо слышал - в таком случае никаких проблем не возникает  а то выходит, что по резюме новички знают больше опытных специалистов  отсюда и выводы о стресс интервью - человек пишет в резюме те знания и технологии в которых не разбирается, а потом обижается, что его "завалили".


 А как некоторые работодатели пишут: нам надо программер PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, JS, вот наш телефон.
Звонишь по номеру говоришь шо все перечисленные технологии знаешь, они спрашивают ещё там например Joomla знаешь? Говоришь шо нет, они такие типа очень плохо, перезвоню потом и пока...
Ну а в письме нельзя было указать это?
Шобы не приходилось звонить, тратить деньги, нервы и т.д.
Так шо валить всё на неродивых соискателей мягко говоря неправильно...
Работодатели особой адекватностью редко отличаются...

----------


## oxigen_

Alyende, да пусть работодатели хоть все до единого будут неадекватами, что это меняет? Нужна работа - значит надо работать с тем, что есть.
Как то ведь попадают люди на работу к этим работодателям?

----------


## Fallout

> именно поэтому лучше сразу писать только то, что хорошо знаешь и в чем разбираешься, а не то о чем когда-либо слышал - в таком случае никаких проблем не возникает  а то выходит, что по резюме новички знают больше опытных специалистов  отсюда и выводы о стресс интервью - человек пишет в резюме те знания и технологии в которых не разбирается, а потом обижается, что его "завалили".


 Вы первую часть моего сообщения хорошо читали

Не напишешь много - отбракуют еще на стадии сортировки резюме, и шансов вообще не будет никаких.

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Я конечно не спорю, у каждого свои критерии выбора места работы, но если мне кто-то скажет "Я не пошел туда работать только потому, что там 3  года назад работал человек, который хреново проводит собеседования", то я мягко говоря очень удивлюсь.


 А если там всё тот же красавец сидит?
Вот у меня был случай ходил несколько лет назад на собеседование, там был 1 умник, так не хотя побузили со мной, потом типа езжай домой мы те щас вышлем тестовое задание, ну и с концами... А потом не так давно ходил в другую контору, в другом районе и там этот же красавец сидит... Ну и опять перезвоним там...
Тут фигня такая шо как бы чёрный список формируется...
Поработал в фирме когда-то и уже там врядли будешь работать, чисто психологически: ушёл? ну и всё мы тя не возьмём.
И с собеседованиями так же: был 1 раз, ты не понравился, тебе не понравилось и психологически уже всё...  В Одессе такое отношение почти у всех... Даже если тебе и по фигу, шо он придурок, ему ты не понравился пару лет назад и всё...

----------


## oxigen_

> А если там всё тот же красавец сидит?
> Вот у меня был случай ходил несколько лет назад на собеседование, там был 1 умник, так не хотя побузили со мной, потом типа езжай домой мы те щас вышлем тестовое задание, ну и с концами... А потом не так давно ходил в другую контору, в другом районе и там этот же красавец сидит... Ну и опять перезвоним там...
> Тут фигня такая шо как бы чёрный список формируется...
> Поработал в фирме когда-то и уже там врядли будешь работать, чисто психологически: ушёл? ну и всё мы тя не возьмём.
> И с собеседованиями так же: был 1 раз, ты не понравился, тебе не понравилось и психологически уже всё...  В Одессе такое отношение почти у всех... Даже если тебе и по фигу, шо он придурок, ему ты не понравился пару лет назад и всё...


 Ну вот Вы сами говорите, что этот человек уже в другой конторе сидит, а Вы в первую идти не хотите.
Кстати довольно часто вижу как люди уходят из компании, а через пол года-год возвращаются, причем на более высокую зарплату/позицию. 
Не все придают так много значения психологическим факторам )

----------


## Sergey_H

> Вы первую часть моего сообщения хорошо читали
> 
> Не напишешь много - отбракуют еще на стадии сортировки резюме, и шансов вообще не будет никаких.


 Не соглашусь - такого рода отношение к резюме явный показатель отстойности конторы - там, где нужно писать сочинение о 5 листах нормальному человеку делать нечего, раз отбор идет по принципу у кого больше умных слов написано... глупо. Обычно в такого рода конторах вакансия выглядит как целый трактат перечисляющий огромное количество технологий, зачастую слабо связанных друг с другом  :smileflag: 
Я никогда ничего в резюме не приписывал(поэтому оно у меня достаточно скромных размеров) и никогда не испытывал трудностей с вызовом на собеседование.

----------


## Rexulnicheck

> Ну вот Вы сами говорите, что этот человек уже в другой конторе сидит, а Вы в первую идти не хотите.
> Кстати довольно часто вижу как люди уходят из компании, а через пол года-год возвращаются, причем на более высокую зарплату/позицию. 
> Не все придают так много значения психологическим факторам )


 Ну я не помню то ли это та то ли нет контора была...
Скорей всего просто они переехали и может переименовались...
Но какая разница?
Главное шо он меня помнит и я его, и шо он вспомнил шо я ему чем-то не понравился и он отморозился...

----------


## Fallout

> Не соглашусь - такого рода отношение к резюме явный показатель отстойности конторы - там, где нужно писать сочинение о 5 листах нормальному человеку делать нечего, раз отбор идет по принципу у кого больше умных слов написано... глупо. Обычно в такого рода конторах вакансия выглядит как целый трактат перечисляющий огромное количество технологий, зачастую слабо связанных друг с другом


 Конечно попахивает непрофессионализмом со стороны HR отдела и не только.
Но тем не менее "зеленым" где то нужно набираться опыта да и кушать хочется.

Много знаете таких контор чтоб удовлетворяло обычное резюме?
Часто им его же и заказчику показывать.
Оно то ведь помещается на половинке страницы: имя фамилия, возраст, (семейное положение) контактные данные, образование, перечень языков/технологий, знание ин языков, опыт работы.

На две страницы и более это уже подробный перечень проектов c используемыми технологиями(одними и теми же как правило). Уточнениями в духе: "tomcat истользовался в роли вебконтейнера" Стандартные фразы типа: сильный командный игрок, коммуникабельный, ответственный и т д

----------


## Fallout

> Я никогда ничего в резюме не приписывал(поэтому оно у меня достаточно скромных размеров) и никогда не испытывал трудностей с вызовом на собеседование.


 Зависит от специализации, влияющей и на перечень контор, а также от периода времени. Наличие опыта в резюме как правило уже является пропуском через HR.

Сейчас я могу позволить себе не писать в резюме ничего левого. Но я хорошо  помню что когда то давно мое скудненькое резюме резалось еще на стадии HR и как ни крути чтоб попасть на тех интервью приходилось делать как принято.

Кстати совсем недавно HR одной конторы просили прислать более раздутое резюме, им его показывать заказчику или кому выше.

----------


## Sergey_H

> Много знаете таких контор чтоб удовлетворяло обычное резюме?


 большая часть контор, обозначенная в голосовалке этой темы  :smileflag:  что касается "зеленых" - то большинство, обычно, начинает с мелких фирм у которых и HR как таковых нет, там резюме обычно сразу же читает технически ориентированный сотрудник  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> большая часть контор, обозначенная в голосовалке этой темы  что касается "зеленых" - то большинство, обычно, начинает с мелких фирм у которых и HR как таковых нет, там резюме обычно сразу же читает технически ориентированный сотрудник


 Насчет контор поконкретнее.(чтоб народ повспоминал как есть и было) 
Их удовлетворит обычное простое резюме без опыта работы с пятком технологий?

Насчет мелких фирм - бывает и так как вы сказали а бывает и через внешних хедхантеров.

PS Практически в каждом резюме найдется html и css. А на деле многие смогут за определенное время сделать хорошую кроссбраузерную верстку по не примитивному заданию?

----------


## Sergey_H

> Насчет контор поконкретнее.(чтоб народ повспоминал как есть и было) 
> Их удовлетворит обычное простое резюме без опыта работы с пятком технологий?


 Lohika, Luxoft, Comodo -резюме читают достаточно адекватно, правда за "без опыта работы" не скажу  :smileflag: 
Есть еще TPE - там берут и новичков и матерых, резюме так же в достаточно вольной форме.

----------


## Fallout

> Lohika, Luxoft, Comodo -резюме читают достаточно адекватно, правда за "без опыта работы" не скажу 
> Есть еще TPE - там берут и новичков и матерых, резюме так же в достаточно вольной форме.


 А так в том то и речь что еcли без опыта работы то остального "фарша" там должно быть навалом да и опыт мелкий желательно присочинить.
TPE - берут новичков вот только когда бывает этот период набора никому не известно, чаще всего должно повезти находится в определенном  месте в определенное время. Насчет матерых  - наверняка это те люди которые уже были там ранее или очень сильные рекомендации от инсайдеров.

----------


## YOKO

> Ну это понятно шо бывают уникумы, которые приходят устраиваться, но и бывают уникумы интервьюеры...
> Кстати полиморфизм не имеет особо чёткого определения и привести пример его тоже не очень просто...
> Написать код примерный можно, но так объяснить нет...
> Это не инкапсуляция и не наследование, так шо такие вопросы реально человека запутывают, и не брать его даже не испытательный срок только лишь потому шо он чёто (то ли от волнения то ли не успел сообразить) не сказал это неправильно...


 По перше, у поліморфізма таки є чітке визначення і було б досить дивно, щоб один з "китів" ООП його не мав...
По друге, ясна річ, що насправді, неправильна відповідь на питання "що таке поліморфізм?" мало на що впливає, якщо впливає взагалі.
Не знаєш - нічого страшного, але якщо знаєш і справді РОЗУМІЄШ - тобі плюс. Саме таким принципом я і користуюсь. 
А хвилювання... якщо людина знає, то і хвилюватися нічого. Реальний рівень дуже добре видно і з хвилюванням і без нього.
Проблема в тому, що багато "дутих" резюме.

----------


## CrazySquirrel

> Кстати полиморфизм не имеет особо чёткого определения и привести пример его тоже не очень просто...


 Эээээ, простите, а давно полиморфизм потерял чёткое определение и стал мифическим не реализуемым понятием. Помоему полиморфизм как слово раскрывает суть понятия процентов на 75, дальше просто включаеться моск(на случай если забыл определение)

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> Эээээ, простите, а давно полиморфизм потерял чёткое определение и стал ...


 вообще то спор начался с того что тяжело привести пример полиморфизма...
а уже потом плавно перешел совсем в другую плоскость...
притом красивого примера полиморфизма никто так и не привел...

----------


## Alyende

> вообще то спор начался с того что тяжело привести пример полиморфизма...
> а уже потом плавно перешел совсем в другую плоскость...
> притом красивого примера полиморфизма никто так и не привел...


 Эт точна...

----------


## Alex_M

> Вот как раз я ходил к ним когда у них был набор в тренинг центр по QA.
> И прошёл все тесты и все собеседования, а вот пахан ихний такую фразу высказал, шо я до сих пор в шоке...


 Как вы определили, что прошли все тесты? Что за фразу? как зовут "пахана"?  можно в личку.

----------


## Sergey_H

> Как вы определили, что прошли все тесты? Что за фразу? как зовут "пахана"?  можно в личку.


 Страна должна знать своих героев - можно и не в личку, хотя бы фразу  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

> вообще то спор начался с того что тяжело привести пример полиморфизма...
> а уже потом плавно перешел совсем в другую плоскость...
> притом красивого примера полиморфизма никто так и не привел...


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymorphism_in_object-oriented_programming

Дело то не в том, красивый пример или нет, а в том, что человек на собеседовании не в состоянии дать никакого определения полиморфизма и не в состоянии привести никакого примера.

----------


## Alyende

> Как вы определили, что прошли все тесты? Что за фразу? как зовут "пахана"?  можно в личку.


 Можно и не в личку...
Если бы я не прошёл тесты меня бы не пригласили на второе и третье собеседование...
А как его зовут я не помню уже, это было давно...

----------


## Alyende

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymorphism_in_object-oriented_programming


 Есть русская и даже украинская вика ;-)

----------


## Sergey_H

> Можно и не в личку...
> Если бы я не прошёл тесты меня бы не пригласили на второе и третье собеседование...
> А как его зовут я не помню уже, это было давно...


 Ну так собственно что именно вам сказали, что не понравилось?

----------


## Fallout

> Можно и не в личку...
> Если бы я не прошёл тесты меня бы не пригласили на второе и третье собеседование...
> А как его зовут я не помню уже, это было давно...


 Уговорил :smileflag:  давай публично
Что было на втором и третьем собеседовании, неужели решали мелкие организационные вопросы?

----------


## YOKO

Відкрив щойно Вікі і зрозумів, чому у поліморфізма нема чіткого визначення...  :smileflag:

----------


## Hose

Во какой он полиморфизм-то - всех заполиморфил  :smileflag: 
Не знаю насколько красиво, но случай из личной практики: 
Оболочка для управления девайсами. Девайсы могут подключаться тремя способами: ком-порт, bluetooth, IP(GPRS). 
Функций управления до фига и есть сложные алгоримты.
Разбиваем программу на 4 уровня.
1-й физика, 2-й - транзакции, 3-й бизнес-логика, 4-модель-контроллер БД. 
Ну и, естественно, GUI, где-то там сбоку  :smileflag: 

От  способа подключения девайса у нас зависит уровень 1.
Объявляем интерфейс, наследуем от него три разновидности уровня 1
для каждой физики. 
В результате получаем: уровням 2 и 3 нет дела до какого  1 они будут подключены(хотя в интерфейсе, разумеется предусмотрено получение характеристик канала). И если уровень 1 для ком-порта - простой, то уровень 1 для IP - сам сендвич из 3-х уровней, но это создателя экземпляра ни разу не шарпает.
Клиент, отправляя устройству команду, вводит ID устройства и работает с ним, в принципе не глядя, по какому каналу оно в данный момент управляется.
Не знаю насколько оно классично и эстетично, зато дешево надежно и практично (с)

----------


## DehumanizeR

*Alyende*, а вы можете привести хотя бы какое-то определение полиморфизма?



> Кстати полиморфизм не имеет особо чёткого определения и привести пример его тоже не очень просто...


 Уж что-что, а привести пример полиморфизма проще паренной репы: toString(), equals(), clone(), finalize() - это то, что просто сразу приходит в голову как пример полиморфизма, чтобы не изобретать велосипед - и ведь на этих примерах легко и объяснить, зачем оно надо! Это просто база, даже не технология с примером полиморфизма (сервлет, портлет, аплет и все остальное, что реализует или расширяет какой-то интерфейс). Можно привести пример полиморфизма на непрограммистском примере трамваев:={пассажирский трамвай, пожарный трамвай, ремонтный трамвай} -> пассажирский трамвай:={28, 5, 10, 18...}. Тысячи их! (с)




> Есть русская и даже украинская вика ;-)


 Нет, я не хочу сказать, что использование русскоязычных источников, особенно таких, как вики, для изучения программирования - это мове тон, в конце-концов, у каждого свой путь в этой жизни и все такое...

----------


## cONST

> Уж что-что, а привести пример полиморфизма проще паренной репы: toString(), equals(), clone(), finalize()


 А у Г. Буча была прикольная картинка с рулём и разными "машинками-тракторами-повозками".

Только это тема отдельного топика отдельного форума  :smileflag:

----------


## shipr

вставлю своих пять копеек про полиморфизм. Полиморфизм, определение, примеры... бред.
Понимание полиморфизма не прийдёт без чёткого понимания что такое интерфейсы и асбстракные классы, и, самое главное, зачем они нужны. Если товарищ на собеседовании не может объяснить зачем нужны абстрактные классы и интерфейсы - смысл от того, что он знает определение полиморфизма. Так же можно задать вопрос, где товарищ использовал абстрактные классы и интерфесы, ну и зачем. 

ЗЫ всё вышесказанное в контексте жабы, конечно же)
ЗЫЫ никогда за свою карьеру я не переопределял метод finilize()

----------


## abssend

http://rsdn.ru/forum/philosophy/2853873.1.aspx - хорошая заметка про полиморфизм

----------


## DehumanizeR

*shipr*
С определением полиморфизма тут как раз тот случай, когда, если ты понимаешь, что это такое, то легко дашь определение своими словами, поскольку, это не как, например, в матане, где для экзамена выучил фразу одинаково написанную во всех учебниках "предел отношения приращения функции к приращению аргумента....", а что она значит - сказать не можешь. Так что, если человек в состоянии нормально ответить на вопрос - это уже о чем-то говорит  :smileflag: 

ЗЫ ну я привел примеры finalize(), equals() и т.д. чисто как пример, на котором можно легко объяснить, потому что оно уже сделано: что все типы происходят от Object и, например, equals() для String и Integer - как раз реализуют полиморфизм, переопределяя этот метод совершенно по-разному)

----------


## oxigen_

Да никто на собеседовании не требует точного и четкого определения по учебнику.
Если человек понимает что такое полиморфизм - он сможет объяснить своими словами и привести примеры.
Если не понимает, то заученное наизусть определение из книжки не поможет.

----------


## MAxZ

> МММ, а вы видели офисы которые сейчас используются для написания "ничего", *улица на которой ничего не происходит.*
> 
> p.s. выигрывают и получают бабки те (как в лихие 90-е) которых я не вижу. де факто.
> Вот подарил людЯм щасте


 тебе бы книги писать...

----------


## Michelangelo

Вопрос - допускают ли какие-нибудь компании (расквартированные в Одессе) удаленную либо частично удаленную работу (скажем что-то типа день в офисе - день дома)? Речь идет об опытном миде.

----------


## bilbo

> Вопрос - допускают ли какие-нибудь компании (расквартированные в Одессе) удаленную либо частично удаленную работу (скажем что-то типа день в офисе - день дома)? Речь идет об опытном миде.


 что мешает найти чисто удаленную работу?

----------


## Michelangelo

> что мешает найти чисто удаленную работу?


 Можно мы не будем обсуждать все плюсы и минусы фриланса? Хочется работать в нормальном коллективе и в более менее долгосрочных (и может быть даже интересных ) проектах.

----------


## bilbo

> Можно мы не будем обсуждать все плюсы и минусы фриланса? Хочется работать в нормальном коллективе и в более менее долгосрочных (и может быть даже интересных ) проектах.


 Есть там и долгосрочные и интересные проекты, коллектива только нету толком, это единственное что не сильно нравится

----------


## DehumanizeR

> Вопрос - допускают ли какие-нибудь компании (расквартированные в Одессе) удаленную либо частично удаленную работу (скажем что-то типа день в офисе - день дома)? Речь идет об опытном миде.


 Точно знаю только: TechInsight, TPE - допускают

----------


## Podvoz

TPE - это что?

----------


## Sergey_H

The Product Engine

----------


## Podvoz

Спасибо. :smileflag:

----------


## Bra!n

Товарищи! Вопрос этот звучал ранее, но повторюсь: подскажите, как в ИТ-компаниях обстоят дела с сетевыми с системными администраторами? Есть ли возможность пробиться повыше, чем эникей-старший сисадмин?

----------


## Аратор

скажите а есть компании которые начинающих верстальщиков берут?
т.е. опыт буквально пару сайтов.....

----------


## Krasalexander

Добрый день.
Возможно кто-то что знает (работал, заказывал разработки, просто слышал от занкомых) о компаниях Бэст Софт Сервис (www.besoft.ua) и веб-студии Elvos (elvos.com.ua) ? Как качество разработки? Как относятся к персоналу? Как относятся к своим клиентам?

Заранее спасибо за помощь.

С уважением,
Александр.

----------


## Broken Sword

9th Lux, обратись в группу взаимопощи, я дал ссылку.

----------


## bilbo

> Спасибо, учту, что шиза - это группа взаимопощи


 Притомил, будь хорошим мальчиком - послушай дядю сворда

----------


## Tarantula

> Добрый день.
> Возможно кто-то что знает (работал, заказывал разработки, просто слышал от занкомых) о компаниях Бэст Софт Сервис (www.besoft.ua) и веб-студии Elvos (elvos.com.ua) ? Как качество разработки? Как относятся к персоналу? Как относятся к своим клиентам?
> 
> Заранее спасибо за помощь.
> 
> С уважением,
> Александр.


 Заказывала сайт в компании Бэст Софт Сервис. Компания полностью выполнила все требования и мы получили сайт, удовлетворяющий всем нашим запросам. Могу добавить, что работа выполнена профессионально, сегодня сайт находится на технической поддержке и отношение персонала компании всегда очень доброжелательное и внимательное.

----------


## KSN

Я так бы не сказал. Сегодня проходил собеседование в Luxsoft, наоборот расширяются.

----------


## nvk

> Собеседование проходило на их родном 9-м этаже?


 Паша, модераторы уже устали тебя банить. Не позорь своего отца.

----------


## nvk

> Я так бы не сказал. Сегодня проходил собеседование в Luxsoft, наоборот расширяются.


 Это действительно так, 
Очень сильно нужны хорошие плюсовики, 
желательно со знанием OpenGL. 

+ java developer cо знанием 3D

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

А есть ли в Одессе компании типа SoftServe'а, которые набирают студентов 4-5 курсов с высшим техническим образованием на курсы-тренинги, а потом исходя из результатов разбирают в тимы (или указывают на дверь)?
Вообще в принципе интересно, как наши компании относятся к набору новичков (речь не о знаниях, а об опыте работы). 

_PS Извиняюсь, если вопрос повторяется, прочел только последние 10-15 страничек._

----------


## Sergey_H

> А есть ли в Одессе компании типа SoftServe'а, которые набирают студентов 4-5 курсов с высшим техническим образованием на курсы-тренинги, а потом исходя из результатов разбирают в тимы (или указывают на дверь)?
> Вообще в принципе интересно, как наши компании относятся к набору новичков (речь не о знаниях, а об опыте работы). 
> 
> _PS Извиняюсь, если вопрос повторяется, прочел только последние 10-15 страничек._


 смотря кем вы хотите работать. если QA - вам в логику, она набирает без опыта. а вот если разработчиком, то это труднее - когда-то тренинги(и наборы) для новичков были в TPE. лучше всего - просто посылайте свое резюме всем подряд  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergojan

Бэст Софт Сервис поностью соответсвует названию.

----------


## Lilimonka

Логика уже не берет новичков  в QA без опыта работы. по крайне мере за последнее время знакомые пытались туда попасть и ничего не вышло

----------


## KolobocK

> Логика уже не берет новичков  в QA без опыта работы. по крайне мере за последнее время знакомые пытались туда попасть и ничего не вышло


 новички также разные бывают. иногда проще взять новичка талантливого, чем с опытом неответственного.

----------


## dreamy

> Логика уже не берет новичков  в QA без опыта работы. по крайне мере за последнее время знакомые пытались туда попасть и ничего не вышло


 Сейчас в Логике опять открылись позиции в тренинг центр... но я бы сказал что минимальные требования немного повысились по сравнению с тем, что было до кризиса.

----------


## Sergey_H

> Логика уже не берет новичков  в QA без опыта работы. по крайне мере за последнее время знакомые пытались туда попасть и ничего не вышло


 берут новичков без опыта работы, просто как писалось выше - новички разные бывают + к сожалению отбор очень субъективен, не всегда выбирают самого грамотного.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...к сожалению отбор очень субъективен, не всегда выбирают самого грамотного.


 даже если он мега грамотный, но в команде плохо уживается или делает все по своему - то зачем такое в команде?
а если он средний, но все понимает и выполняет - то почему его не взять?

----------


## Sergey_H

> даже если он мега грамотный, но в команде плохо уживается или делает все по своему - то зачем такое в команде?
> а если он средний, но все понимает и выполняет - то почему его не взять?


 а кто знает каков человек в команде, если он не имеет опыта работы и 1й раз пришел на собеседование?  :smileflag:  к тому же - явные неадекваты - дело редкое и их видно сразу... тут явно не в это дело.

----------


## Broken Sword

> к тому же - явные неадекваты - дело редкое и их видно сразу


 Поверь, к сожалению это далеко не так  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_H

> Поверь, к сожалению это далеко не так


 ну, бывают маскирующиеся(вон один до сих пор в ветке вакансий Комодо буянит) - но по отношению к адекватным людям их все же меньшинство. а так как по итогам короткого собеседования невозможно точно узнать как человек будет вести себя в команде, то брать имхо должны тех, кто технически более грамотен(набирают ведь инженеров, а не менеджеров по работе с клиентами).

----------


## Hombre

На собеседование разве не видно эго?
значит и видна поддаваемость или неподдаваемость дрессировке  :smileflag:  - научится работать в команде или этому будет всяческое сопротивление

----------


## Sergey_H

студент только что окончивший институт - как правило никакого эго не проявляет - у него нет ни опыта ни знаний, поэтому и права он вряд ли качать будет, особенно учитывая текущую конкуренцию - желающих много, а мест нет.

----------


## FlyingEagle

> студент только что окончивший институт - как правило никакого эго не проявляет - у него нет ни опыта ни знаний, поэтому и права он вряд ли качать будет, особенно учитывая текущую конкуренцию - желающих много, а мест нет.


 Тут я бы поспорила на счет эго. Может он-то и не представляет из себя ничего, но мнить себя он может минимум сеньором, а то и тимлидом. Подозреваю, что ключевое слово "как правило"

----------


## Sergey_H

> Тут я бы поспорила на счет эго. Может он-то и не представляет из себя ничего, но мнить себя он может минимум сеньором, а то и тимлидом. Подозреваю, что ключевое слово "как правило"


 именно  :smileflag:  , конечно бывают уникумы, но "как правило" - нет  :smileflag:  иначе кругом бы только неадекваты и сидели.

----------


## napTu3aH

> думаю, что впору уже писать обращение украинского народа ко всем IT-ишникам.
> 
> Господа, вас сдали свои же.
> 
> Вы всё жалуетесь, что вас, бедных-нещастных загоняют в тень тем, что переводят на общую систему налогооблажения. 
> 
> А вот какой вопрос мне задали во время Интернет-конференции на Лигабизнесинформ.
> ...
> _Михаил Бродский_


 http://mihailobrodskiy.livejournal.com/356216.html

----------


## _nautilus_

Не знаю о чем Вы, но ехать надо...(с)

----------


## EugeneX9

> Не знаю о чем Вы, но ехать надо...(с)


 Давно надо. Я хоть убейте не понимаю смысл сидеть программисту на Украине. Немного усилий и все.

----------


## Fallout

> Давно надо. Я хоть убейте не понимаю смысл сидеть программисту на Украине. Немного усилий и все.


 Расскажите вашу историю, пожалуйста.

----------


## oxigen_

> Давно надо. Я хоть убейте не понимаю смысл сидеть программисту на Украине. Немного усилий и все.


 У каждого свои цели и приоритеты в жизни. Кто-то хочет уехать любой ценой, а кто-то хочет зарабатывать достаточно денег, чтоб тут неплохо жить. 
Профессия программиста подходит и тем и другим.

----------


## EugeneX9

> Расскажите вашу историю, пожалуйста.


 Причем тут история? У 98% программистов на Украине перспектив 0.0%.
Так, хлеб с маслом.
Максимальная планка около 3т.$ и роль вечного "мяса" для зарубежной  стороны. Полное отсутствие перспективы и пенсии с медициной в будующем и нормального  образования для детей. При этом профессия программиста позволяет  довольно без проблем оказаться заграницей и иметь гораздо больше  возможностей и перспектив.

Я уже молчу о деятелях, типа Бродского http://mihailobrodskiy.livejournal.com/356216.html которые в ИТ и программистах ничего кроме объекта для выжимания сиеминутных денег не видят. Одна головная боль, слишком умные и свободолюбивые.
С 1 января 2011 года "информатизация" не входит в список видов деятельности по упрощенной системе. Соответственно эти деятели хотят получить с каждого плюс ~50% налогов и устроить всем головную боль. Готовимся господа к 60% сокращению доходов.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> Причем тут история? У 98% программистов на Украине перспектив 0.0%.
> Так, хлеб с маслом.
> Максимальная планка около 3т.$ и роль вечного "мяса" для зарубежной  стороны. Полное отсутствие перспективы и пенсии с медициной в будующем и нормального  образования для детей. При этом профессия программиста позволяет  довольно без проблем оказаться заграницей и иметь гораздо больше  возможностей и перспектив.
> 
> Я уже молчу о деятелях, типа Бродского http://mihailobrodskiy.livejournal.com/356216.html которые в ИТ и программистах ничего кроме объекта для выжимания сиеминутных денег не видят. Одна головная боль, слишком умные и свободолюбивые.
> С 1 января 2011 года "информатизация" не входит в список видов деятельности по упрощенной системе. Соответственно эти деятели хотят получить с каждого плюс ~50% налогов и устроить всем головную боль. Готовимся господа к 60% сокращению доходов.


 Ну у вас же нет прямого контракта с иностранными заказчиками. Большинство СПДшников формально оказывают консультации украинским же конторам, а не иностранным. Коснется это непосредственно фрилансеров. Хотя, все это, конечно, как-то навевает нехорошие мысли

----------


## MrJile

> Ну у вас же нет прямого контракта с иностранными заказчиками. Большинство СПДшников формально оказывают консультации украинским же конторам, а не иностранным. Коснется это непосредственно фрилансеров. Хотя, все это, конечно, как-то навевает нехорошие мысли


 Запрещен не только ВЭД, но и весь 72 КВЕД.
Работать по информатизации с Единым Налогом в нашей стране нельзя.

----------


## Zoreg

> Запрещен не только ВЭД, но и весь 72 КВЕД.
> Работать по информатизации с Единым Налогом в нашей стране нельзя.


 Значит будут "консультировать" или ещё что-то. Найдутся мутки. Но мысли действительно навеивает нехорошие

----------


## EugeneX9

> Значит будут "консультировать" или ещё что-то. Найдутся мутки. Но мысли действительно навеивает нехорошие


 Всякие "консультировать" тоже исключены из ЕН. Вообще все, что касается нематериальных активов.

----------


## Fallout

> Причем тут история? У 98% программистов на Украине перспектив 0.0%.
> Так, хлеб с маслом.
> Максимальная планка около 3т.$ и роль вечного "мяса" для зарубежной  стороны. Полное отсутствие перспективы и пенсии с медициной в будующем и нормального  образования для детей. При этом профессия программиста позволяет  довольно без проблем оказаться заграницей и иметь гораздо больше  возможностей и перспектив.
> 
> Я уже молчу о деятелях, типа Бродского http://mihailobrodskiy.livejournal.com/356216.html которые в ИТ и программистах ничего кроме объекта для выжимания сиеминутных денег не видят. Одна головная боль, слишком умные и свободолюбивые.
> С 1 января 2011 года "информатизация" не входит в список видов деятельности по упрощенной системе. Соответственно эти деятели хотят получить с каждого плюс ~50% налогов и устроить всем головную боль. Готовимся господа к 60% сокращению доходов.


 я об немного усилий

----------


## Тигра

> Запрещен не только ВЭД, но и весь 72 КВЕД.
> Работать по информатизации с Единым Налогом в нашей стране нельзя.


 Налоговый кодекс приняли только в первом чтении. Осенью будет второе. Ещё есть время побороться, покидаться тапочками в Мишу Бродского.

----------


## Тигра

> Ну у вас же нет прямого контракта с иностранными заказчиками. Большинство СПДшников формально оказывают консультации украинским же конторам, а не иностранным. Коснется это непосредственно фрилансеров. Хотя, все это, конечно, как-то навевает нехорошие мысли


 Если фирмы вынуждены будут переводить СПД-шников в штат, то зарплаты таки сократятся. Деньги от заказчиков, они не бесконечные, а рейты у китайцев, индусов, пакистанцев, филлипинцев не зависят от того, что стукнуло в голову украинским политикам и чиновникам. Которые как бы обещали "налоговые каникулы" на пять лет для малого бизнеса. А теперь душат этот малый бизнес на корню.

----------


## Hombre

Один негатив.

Вот по теме интересно стало, какого размер проекты по количеству девов в компаниях, мин, макс, среднее. Так получилось, что пока самой большой команде что я работал 10-12 девов - один проект, одна кодбаза, есть подгруппы по своих областям, но с ротацией, все знакомыми с несколькими областями, прикольно. 

А до этого если и было 5+ девов, то у подгрупок, пар, какой-то свой обособленный участок, изоляция    Думается, что хотелось бы примерить на себе что то больше, чем команда 10ти.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> Один негатив.
> 
> Вот по теме интересно стало, какого размер проекты по количеству девов в компаниях, мин, макс, среднее. Так получилось, что пока самой большой команде что я работал 10-12 девов - один проект, одна кодбаза, есть подгруппы по своих областям, но с ротацией, все знакомыми с несколькими областями, прикольно. 
> 
> А до этого если и было 5+ девов, то у подгрупок, пар, какой-то свой обособленный участок, изоляция    Думается, что хотелось бы примерить на себе что то больше, чем команда 10ти.


 Что подразумевается под "командой"? Как-то по аджайлу и рупу команды наоборот не должны быть большими. Весь народ, работающий над одним большим проектом все равно бьют на компоненты/команды, чтобы было проще взаимодействие, меньше бюрократии, больше эффективности и четче ответственность.

З.Ы. "Думается, что хотелось бы примерить на себе что то больше, чем команда 10ти" - это звучит забавно  :smileflag:  Прям так и хочется предложить две регбийные команды  
А если серьезно, то зачем?

----------


## Hombre

А зачем люди занимаются фрилансом?
Мне в куче народа комфортнее.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> А зачем люди занимаются фрилансом?
> Мне в куче народа комфортнее.


 Это совсем разные вещи. Сравнение из серии "зачем люди покупают машины, мне в маршрутке комфортней"

----------


## то что надо

Может кто в курсе, в какой из компаний есть сейчас вакансия Flash-программиста (Actionscript 3.0) с вменяемой зарплатой?

----------


## DogziLLa

А так же может кто подскажет куда после окончания универа податься PHP\JavaScript программисту со знанием ООП, МВЦ, некоторых фреймворков, небольшим опытом с Flex SDK, а так же умением верстать и даже немного дизайнить. Но без опыта работы в команде. Да и так чтоб не в СЕО ударяться и не клепать однообразные сайты на друпале и вордпрессе  :smileflag:  А чтоб профессионально развиваться  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

> А так же может кто подскажет куда после окончания универа податься PHP\JavaScript программисту со знанием ООП, МВЦ, некоторых фреймворков, небольшим опытом с Flex SDK, а так же умением верстать и даже немного дизайнить. Но без опыта работы в команде. Да и так чтоб не в СЕО ударяться и не клепать однообразные сайты на друпале и вордпрессе  А чтоб профессионально развиваться


 Вот студенты переборчивые пошли. Уже CEO сразу им мало ))))

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Причем тут история? У 98% программистов на Украине перспектив 0.0%.
> Так, хлеб с маслом.
> Максимальная планка около 3т.$ и роль вечного "мяса" для зарубежной  стороны. Полное отсутствие перспективы и пенсии с медициной в будующем и нормального  образования для детей.


 Если не секрет, а какова планка "для зарубежной" стороны, с вашей точки зрения?

----------


## EugeneX9

> Если не секрет, а какова планка "для зарубежной" стороны, с вашей точки зрения?


 3 года опыта,  английский(желательно TOEFL), пару международных сертификаций и вперед.
Ну и главное желание.

----------


## oxigen_

> 3 года опыта,  английский(желательно TOEFL), пару международных сертификаций и вперед.
> Ну и главное желание.


 Не надо думать, что там все так здорово и просто.
10 и даже 5 лет назад западные IT компании с радостью брали на работу выходцев из восточной Европы.
Однако с началом кризиса они наоборот стали выносить разработку в аутсорс.
И сейчас многие жалуются, что найти работу на западе становится все труднее. Причем это людям, которые уже не один год там проработали. 
В штатах совсем с этим тяжело, в Европе пока не так сильно, но тенденция очень четкая.

----------


## [TOL]

> Если не секрет, а какова планка "для зарубежной" стороны, с вашей точки зрения?


 до 70 к/год
это именно для программиста.
для менеджеров ,даже самого нижнего звена, уже другие цифры

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> 3 года опыта,  английский(желательно TOEFL), пару международных сертификаций и вперед.
> Ну и главное желание.


 Вообще-то я не про скил, а про деньги  :smileflag: 




> до 70 к/год
> это именно для программиста.
> для менеджеров, даже самого нижнего звена, уже другие цифры


 Окей, давай представим себе, что это не 70к, а целых 100к в год - это зп сеньйора, лида, либо середенчкового РМа или экзекютива.
В среднем в США, Австралии с нее сразу -40%, в Европе зависит от страны: Германия около -30%, а, к примеру Дания, более -50%.
Берем за эталон 40%, значит остается 60к, на 12мес - 5к в месяц.
Квартира - так что бы до работы часа 2 добираться - 500$, так что бы ближе где-то 1к, жратва - минимум в 5 раз дороже чем здесь (в Австралии к примеру), еще 500$ (это если вы без семьи). 
Совсем забыл, обязательна пернсионка и медицинка - для примера в США на зп в 7к в месяц (чистых) это около 1.5к получается, т.е. в нашем случае пусть будет 1к.
Итого: 100к в год, 5к чистых на руки в месяц, с обязаловками из них остается 3к, на жизнь так сказать (-500-500-1к) и это расчет по минимуму, без наличия семьи...
Конечно под это же сразу и вкусные ипотеки и новая тачка в кредит и даж какие-то социалки, но главное не забываем, что пока вы или ваши дети не граждане того государства работу терять не стоит...  :smileflag:

----------


## [TOL]

> Вообще-то я не про скил, а про деньги 
> 
> 
> 
> Окей, давай представим себе, что это не 70к, а целых 100к в год - это зп сеньйора, лида, либо середенчкового РМа или экзекютива.
> В среднем в США, Австралии с нее сразу -40%, в Европе зависит от страны: Германия около -30%, а, к примеру Дания, более -50%.
> Берем за эталон 40%, значит остается 60к, на 12мес - 5к в месяц.
> Квартира - так что бы до работы часа 2 добираться - 500$, так что бы ближе где-то 1к, жратва - минимум в 5 раз дороже чем здесь (в Австралии к примеру), еще 500$ (это если вы без семьи). 
> Совсем забыл, обязательна пернсионка и медицинка - для примера в США на зп в 7к в месяц (чистых) это около 1.5к получается, т.е. в нашем случае пусть будет 1к.
> ...


 ну я как бы в курсе этого всего, и абсолютно согласен) просто был вопрос и я на него ответил

на самом деле, это уже дело лично каждого человека, искать свой трактор или же жить тут. 
Хорошие деньги можно зарабатывать и у нас, другое дело, что уровень жизни абсолютно другой.
Но есть и свои "-" в жизни заграницей, и я думаю все их знают, и поэтому большинство и живут в Украине, при всех ее явных недостатках..

----------


## Zoreg

> ну я как бы в курсе этого всего, и абсолютно согласен) просто был вопрос и я на него ответил
> Но есть и свои "-" в жизни заграницей, и я думаю все их знают, и поэтому большинство и живут в Украине, при всех ее явных недостатках..


 Например? :smileflag:

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> ну я как бы в курсе этого всего, и абсолютно согласен) просто был вопрос и я на него ответил


 Так и я это в общем ракурсе написал.
Т.к. сказать для всей массы фанов "забугорья"  :smileflag:

----------


## [TOL]

> Например?


 НАпример :smileflag: 
1.0) у тебя нет семьи, ты переезжаешь в незнакомое тебе гос-во и город. Как следствие у тебя там нету ни друзей ни знакомых, никого, кроме сотрудников, с которыми далеко не факт, что ты сможешь не то что бы сдружиться, а и сработаться.
1.1) у тебя нету гражданства этого гос-ва. из этого все вытекающие последствия..
1.2) ты кроме работы ничего не видишь. это явно "-", а не "+".

2.0) у тебя есть семья(Жена+ребенок(до 10ти лет)), все тоже самое, кроме 1.2 + ещё все те же самые проблемы у жены+ проблемы ребенка в школе, что тоже очень важно..

ну + ко всему выше перечисленному--для того что бы стать полноценным членом общества толи в Европе, толи в США придется ломать свои стереотипы и "менять" менталитет..

----------


## 5had0w

> 1.1) у тебя нету гражданства этого гос-ва. из этого все вытекающие последствия..
> 1.2) ты кроме работы ничего не видишь. это явно "-", а не "+".
> 
> 2.0) у тебя есть семья(Жена+ребенок(до 10ти лет)), все тоже самое, кроме 1.2 + ещё все те же самые проблемы у жены+ проблемы ребенка в школе, что тоже очень важно..
> 
> ну + ко всему выше перечисленному--для того что бы стать полноценным членом общества толи в Европе, толи в США придется ломать свои стереотипы и "менять" менталитет..


 1.1 И какие же последствия?
1.2 Только если ты ничего не хочешь видеть. 
1.3 Дети адаптируются гораздо быстрее. А со школами там не в пример лучше, чем у нас. 
Ну и с трудом представляю, какие стереотипы придется менять. Не нарушать законы? Ну так это одна из причин, по которой отсюда уезжают.

----------


## [TOL]

1.1 как и в любой стране, человек проживающий на территории гос-ва и не являющийся гражданином данного гос-ва не имеет всех тех же прав, что и гражданин(честно говоря лень рыть конституцию тех же США, Великобритании или Германии, но я, почему-то, думаю, что это именно так).
1.2 согласен. Человек захочет видеть что-то кроме работы, только после того, как у него наладятся дела на работе и появятся знакомые. а как скоро человек до этого "дойдет" это зависит от самого человека, а точнее от его характера, ну и всех окружающих факторов.
1.3 ну по поводу детей ничего сказать не могу(своих нету). Ежели вам видней(и у вас есть свои дети), то пусть так и будет.

ие щё один такой момент..Допустим, что не сложилось с работой(ну мало ли, всяко бывает) и через 2-3 месяца вас увольняют..найти другую, на столько же оплачиваемую работу будет проблематично. Почему? да вот я например как работодатель не захотел бы брать приезжего человека, которого уволили с предыдущего места работы через 2-3 месяца

по поводу стереотипов.

этот вопрос уже ни раз обсуждался(не знаю как на этом форуме, но в интернетах приходилось натыкаться на подобные дискуссии) и дабы долго не диспутировать по этому поводу и не обсуждать то, что и так уже "обсудили за нас":"что русскому хорошо--то немцу смерть"(с)

----------


## 5had0w

> В среднем в США, Австралии с нее сразу -40%


 Откуда взялась эта цифра?

----------


## oxigen_

> 1.1 И какие же последствия?
> 1.2 Только если ты ничего не хочешь видеть. 
> 1.3 Дети адаптируются гораздо быстрее. А со школами там не в пример лучше, чем у нас. 
> Ну и с трудом представляю, какие стереотипы придется менять. Не нарушать законы? Ну так это одна из причин, по которой отсюда уезжают.


 Стереотипы как раз проблема. Толька стереотипы эти у местного населения. В Европе например, отношение к эммигрантам как правило изначально негативное. В мозгу среднего немца, например, эммигрант = безработный грязный турок, мелкий уголовник. И вот с этим отношением окружающих придется бороться постоянно. Доказывать окружающим свою полноценность. Пытаться пропихнуть своих детей не в школу для эммигрантов, а в полноценную и. т. п.

----------


## 5had0w

> 1.1 как и в любой стране, человек проживающий на территории гос-ва и не являющийся гражданином данного гос-ва не имеет всех тех же прав, что и гражданин.
> 1.2 Человек захочет видеть что-то кроме работы, только после того, как у него наладятся дела на работе и появятся знакомые. 
> 
> ие щё один такой момент..Допустим, что не сложилось с работой(ну мало ли, всяко бывает) и через 2-3 месяца вас увольняют..найти другую, на столько же оплачиваемую работу будет проблематично. Почему? да вот я например как работодатель не захотел бы брать приезжего человека, которого уволили с предыдущего места работы через 2-3 месяца


 1.1. Кроме права участвовать в выборах, и занимать определенные должности в госучреждениях, никаких ограничений нет (разве что еще лицензию на оружие могут не дать). И это лишь до тех пор, пока не получишь гражданство, то есть лет на пять.
1.2. Человек либо захочет что-то видеть кроме работы. И тут ему не помешает и отсутствие знакомых, и сложности на работе. Либо не захочет, и тут ему уже ничего не поможет.
"Не сложилось с работой" в нормальных странах гораздо проще и удобнее, чем у нас - выходное пособие, пособие по безработице, реально работающая биржа труда. Да и просто так тебя уволить сложно - в отличии от нашей страны, там работают законы и профсоюзы.

----------


## 5had0w

> В мозгу среднего немца, например, эммигрант = безработный грязный турок, мелкий уголовник. И вот с этим отношением окружающих придется бороться постоянно.


 Мне вот реально интересно, как средний немец определяет в тебе эмигранта. Ты похож на турка? Очень плохо говоришь по-немецки и безобразно одеваешься?

----------


## Black_Shef

работал в COMODO в 2008, но к сожалению попал в больницу и из-за этого попросили уйти.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> работал в COMODO в 2008, но к сожалению попал в больницу и из-за этого попросили уйти.


 надолго в больницу?

----------


## oxigen_

> Мне вот реально интересно, как средний немец определяет в тебе эмигранта. Ты похож на турка? Очень плохо говоришь по-немецки и безобразно одеваешься?


 А Вы правда считаете, что можно приехать в страну, жить там и скрыть, что Вы приехали из другой страны? Может если Ваша фамилия Штирлиц, то это и выйдет, а в остальных случаях приходится и документы показывать и что-то о себе рассказывать.

----------


## Black_Shef

> надолго в больницу?


 В принципе нет, на 2 месяца. Но в это время прошло общее сокращение штата на 30 % ну и я попал под раздачу.

----------


## jay_dee

*[MOD] Народ, может вам в плавно переместиться в раздел "политика" ?* А то, вы походу разделом и темой ошиблись

Давайте по теме, а то развели тут флуд на тему уровня жизни в США и Украине

----------


## oxigen_

> Как устроиться junior-м  в Одессе???


 Думаю так же, как и в других городах )

1. Написать резюме.
2. Разместить его на сайтах трудоустройства(hh.ua work.com.ua и прочие подобные.)
3. Разослать резюме по всем найденным на этих сайтах вакансиям. Даже если в описании вакансии требуется mid.
4. Хорошо подготовиться к собеседованию. Обычно на собеседованиях на джуна очень много теоретических вопросов по языку и ООП.

5. Ходить на собеседования и верить в лучшее.

----------


## Zoreg

> Как устроиться junior-м  в Одессе???


 это что за профессия такая?

----------


## Podvoz

А не поздно ли в 28 лет - начинающий программер?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> А не поздно ли в 28 лет - начинающий программер?


 а во сколько стоит начинать?

----------


## oxigen_

> А не поздно ли в 28 лет - начинающий программер?


 А чем это 28-ми летний джун хуже 22-х летнего?

----------


## DehumanizeR

> А не поздно ли в 28 лет - начинающий программер?


 Думаете, сухожилия уже не те и мышцы дряблые?)))

----------


## ---O---

Для джунов:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=515156

----------


## oxigen_

> Для джунов:
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=515156


 Это надо совсем отчаяться, чтоб к Вам пойти.
Названия компании нет, платить денег первые 2 месяца не собираетесь...
Разве что где-то пересидеть, пока нормальную работу ищешь.

----------


## Fallout

> Это надо совсем отчаяться, чтоб к Вам пойти.
> Названия компании нет, платить денег первые 2 месяца не собираетесь...
> Разве что где-то пересидеть, пока нормальную работу ищешь.


 "с таким настроением ты слона не продашь" (c)

Про первые двя месяца что там вообще ничего не платить собираются - нету.
Да и если нет названия конторы то вполне возможно похедхентить кто то решил а компания весьма солидная.

----------


## Niceangel

> Это надо совсем отчаяться, чтоб к Вам пойти.
> Названия компании нет, платить денег первые 2 месяца не собираетесь...
> Разве что где-то пересидеть, пока нормальную работу ищешь.


 Для новичка без опыта 2 месяца живого, реального опыта за скромную зарплату - не слишком высокая цена. Конечно, если человека берут на синйора после прочтения первой главы о том, как работает дотнет, - это интереснее, без сомнений

----------


## oxigen_

> "с таким настроением ты слона не продашь" (c)
> 
> Про первые двя месяца что там вообще ничего не платить собираются - нету.
> Да и если нет названия конторы то вполне возможно похедхентить кто то решил а компания весьма солидная.


 


> Зарплата:
> 1-2-й месяц - символически;
> 3-6-й месяц - $700-$1000;


 Ну да. Символическая зарплата, это больше, чем ничего. Согласен. :smileflag: 
Это случайно не та контора, которая находится на поскоте и регулярно вывешивает вакансию на джуна за 600 гривень ?

Джуну вполне можно просить с ходу $500-600 (а если повезет, то и все 800). Это интереснне, чем символическая зарплата )

----------


## Fallout

> Ну да. Символическая зарплата, это больше, чем ничего. Согласен.
> Это случайно не та контора, которая находится на поскоте и регулярно вывешивает вакансию на джуна за 600 гривень ?
> 
> Джуну вполне можно просить с ходу $500-600 (а если повезет, то и все 800). Это интереснне, чем символическая зарплата )


 1) дык там и символически может быть 500 если после этого обещают $700-$1000;
2) ради последующих  $700-$1000; вполне можно поработать и за символически поначалу :smileflag: 
3) то что там реально выдадут такой уровень ЗП еще вопрос :smileflag: 
4) для джуна это очень даже бы сказал неплохо 500-1000, тем более что "покупается кот в мешке". Подавляющее большинство джунов отсееваются платить всем сходу полную ЗП сильно затратно, поэтому испыталовка при низкой ЗП понятна, главное чтоб этим не злоупотребляли
5) что это за контора - без понятия

----------


## Podvoz

Та фиг его знает, что там с возрастом. Как к этому работодатель относится?

----------


## Podvoz

*oxigen*, а какими, по-Вашему, качествами, знаниями и опытом должен обладать джун, чтобы "просить с ходу $500-600 (а если повезет, то и все 800)"?

----------


## Andreas

в любую фирму, в которой вам скажут что
1-2 месяц испытательные и уж тем более
зарплата символическая идти изначально не стоит

как будто бы 2 месяца моей жизни символические, я работаю, учусь, трачу свое время, знания, деньги на проезд и питание...
о чем вообще речь??? люди, перестаньте жить совдеповскими нравами или вам нравится самоуничижение??

----------


## Andreas

> *oxigen*, а какими, по-Вашему, качествами, знаниями и опытом должен обладать джун, чтобы "просить с ходу $500-600 (а если повезет, то и все 800)"?


 ни одному джуниору я бы не заплатил 800 с ходу, если конечно он не проработал в других фирмах уже года 3 и он просто джуниор в тех областях, которые вам нужны!
если же человек с института, то для него 300 должно быть абсолютно нормальной ЗП, чтобы потом показав себя и научившись постепенно просить больше

----------


## DehumanizeR

> ни одному джуниору я бы не заплатил 800 с ходу, если конечно он не проработал в других фирмах уже года 3 и он просто джуниор в тех областях, которые вам нужны!
> если же человек с института, то для него 300 должно быть абсолютно нормальной ЗП, чтобы потом показав себя и научившись постепенно просить больше


 То есть человек, продающий в магазине телефоны, в денежном отношении стоит столько же, сколько человек, который проучился 5 лет на технической специальности, изучает язык(-и) программирования, которому придется изучать еще очень много? Может, пусть за еду работает?
Или джуниор девелопер - это из разряда ничтожеств, которые вообще ничего не умеет, но которых иногда надо брать?
Человек, проработавший 3 года девелопером, никогда не пойдет работать девелопером за 500-600, где вы такие числа взяли?

Адекватные лиды, когда берут джуниоров, в первую очередь смотрят на гибкость мозгов, обучаемость и начальные знания. Если человек приходит и знает кор языка (J2SE или там C++, например), может реализовать простые алгоритмы, связно разговаривает и готов учиться - это стоит 300 долларов??? От того же джуниора 2-месячной давности, по объективной оценке, его отличает только то, что ему показали свн и джиру. Так что, базовые навыки работы с цвс резко удорожают соискателя? А если он уже пришел с этими знаниями?
А чем наличие предыдущего места работы гарантирует, что соискатель не дебил или/и не психопат?

----------


## oxigen_

> *oxigen*, а какими, по-Вашему, качествами, знаниями и опытом должен обладать джун, чтобы "просить с ходу $500-600 (а если повезет, то и все 800)"?


 Тут дело не столько в знаниях и опыте джуна, сколько в интересах самой компании.

Если компания предложит джуну $200-300, то он может и пойдет в нее работать. Но при этом продолжит поиски работы с нормальной зарплатой. И скорее всего за пару месяцев найдет и уйдет туда.
Думаю понятно, что это будет прямой убыток для первой компании. 

Что же касается опыта, то понятно, что его у джуна нет. Оценивать джуна нужно по способности думать и обучаться. собеседование+тестовое задание вполне позволяет дать такую оценку.

----------


## Fallout

> Тут дело не столько в знаниях и опыте джуна, сколько в интересах самой компании.
> 
> Если компания предложит джуну $200-300, то он может и пойдет в нее работать. Но при этом продолжит поиски работы с нормальной зарплатой. И скорее всего за пару месяцев найдет и уйдет туда.
> Думаю понятно, что это будет прямой убыток для первой компании.


 Почему не рассматривается вариант когда компания может повысить ЗП при встречном предложении или заранее, при условии что джун таки действительно оправдивает ожидания? Если джун действительно "не тянет" то пусть идет с миром




> Что же касается опыта, то понятно, что его у джуна нет. Оценивать джуна нужно по способности думать и обучаться. собеседование+тестовое задание вполне позволяет дать такую оценку.


 Все равно такая оценка дает большую погрешность или очень дорогостоящая, иначе бы конторы не извращались со всякими курсами, тренинг центрами и т п

----------


## oxigen_

> Та фиг его знает, что там с возрастом. Как к этому работодатель относится?


 К возрасту?
Ну вот представьте один выпускник института, не имеет НИКАКОГО опыта работы. Плюс выпускники очень часто мнят себя хорошими многознающими специалистами.

Второй - постарше, возможно семейный, а значит более привязан к работе. Имеет опыт какой-то работы, то есть по крайней мере имеет опыт общения в рабочем коллективе. Если он решил поменять работу на IT, то это явно обдуманный и взвешенный шаг. В то время как выпускник хочет работать в IT  просто потому, что закончил технический ВУЗ (не факт, что это был его выбор и что ему это нравится)

Естественно работодатель отдаст предпочтение более опытному и более стабильному кандидату.

----------


## [TOL]

> ни одному джуниору я бы не заплатил 800 с ходу, если конечно он не проработал в других фирмах уже года 3 и он просто джуниор в тех областях, которые вам нужны!
> если же человек с института, то для него 300 должно быть абсолютно нормальной ЗП, чтобы потом показав себя и научившись постепенно просить больше


 я когда пришел джуниор куа, и то больше получал :smileflag:  
нормальная зп для джуниор девелопера 600-700.., это если вообще нету никакого опыта

если же есть опыт работы в ИТ (сисадмин, тестер)и решил переучится на программиста, то зп побольше должна быть :smileflag:

----------


## MrJile

> ни одному джуниору я бы не заплатил 800 с ходу, если конечно он не проработал в других фирмах уже года 3 и он просто джуниор в тех областях, которые вам нужны!
> если же человек с института, то для него 300 должно быть абсолютно нормальной ЗП, чтобы потом показав себя и научившись постепенно просить больше


 А когда Вы ему готовы будете дать 800, через какое время? Выходим из расчета, что он "показывает себя и учится".

----------


## oxigen_

> Почему не рассматривается вариант когда компания может повысить ЗП при встречном предложении или заранее, при условии что джун таки действительно оправдивает ожидания? Если джун действительно "не тянет" то пусть идет с миром


 Понятно, что компания может некоторое время удерживать работника обещанием поднять зарплату. Но тут все очень тонко. В другом месте могут пообещать больше

----------


## Andreas

> То есть человек, продающий в магазине телефоны, в денежном отношении стоит столько же, сколько человек, который проучился 5 лет на технической специальности, изучает язык(-и) программирования, которому придется изучать еще очень много? Может, пусть за еду работает?
> Или джуниор девелопер - это из разряда ничтожеств, которые вообще ничего не умеет, но которых иногда надо брать?
> Человек, проработавший 3 года девелопером, никогда не пойдет работать девелопером за 500-600, где вы такие числа взяли?
> 
> Адекватные лиды, когда берут джуниоров, в первую очередь смотрят на гибкость мозгов, обучаемость и начальные знания. Если человек приходит и знает кор языка (J2SE или там C++, например), может реализовать простые алгоритмы, связно разговаривает и готов учиться - это стоит 300 долларов??? От того же джуниора 2-месячной давности, по объективной оценке, его отличает только то, что ему показали свн и джиру. Так что, базовые навыки работы с цвс резко удорожают соискателя? А если он уже пришел с этими знаниями?
> А чем наличие предыдущего места работы гарантирует, что соискатель не дебил или/и не психопат?


 я начинал с пол ставки за 100 баксов и ничего, мне нужно было учиться, потому как ни один институт не дает даже нормальных базовых знаний чтобы работать

и платят деньги тут именно за опыт, т.к. именно с ним вы можете за более короткие сроки сделать то, что менее опытный человек будет делать раза в 3 дольше или вообще не будет знать как сделать
тоже самое и с соискателем, который только-только пришел на фирму и по статусу джуниор... или вы хотите сказать что ему должны давать сразу 800 баксов, когда человек, отсидевший в конторе лет 5 получает 1200 к примеру, но выполняет работы раз в 5 больше чем тот джуниор, просто потому что тому нужно время чтобы понять как и с чем работать

и человек, продающий телефоны в магазине уже знает что продает, может быстро объяснить и является хорошим продавцом, но он никогда не получит такую же зарплату как программист, который все это время *учился* за ту же ЗП что у продавца

я вообще вижу все такие шустрые стали и умные, а когда дело доходит до реальных знаний и помощи в проекте нового человека - смешно становится!

----------


## Andreas

> я когда пришел джуниор куа, и то больше получал 
> нормальная зп для джуниор девелопера 600-700.., это если вообще нету никакого опыта
> 
> если же есть опыт работы в ИТ (сисадмин, тестер)и решил переучится на программиста, то зп побольше должна быть


 600-700 за что? за то что он нихрена не знает и другие еще должны время тратить на его обучение?

----------


## oxigen_

> 600-700 за что? за то что он нихрена не знает и другие еще должны время тратить на его обучение?


 Вы сами то в IT работаете? 
600-700 это действительно нормальная стартовая зарплата и большинство IT компаний готовы ее платить.

----------


## Andreas

> А когда Вы ему готовы будете дать 800, через какое время? Выходим из расчета, что он "показывает себя и учится".


 когда он сможет выполнять 2/3 от того объема работ что делает программер, находящийся в конторе уже несколько лет и получающий ЗП в 1200!
по-моему все очень просто, для этого еще в нормальных компаниях существуют анкеты, заполняемый его ТимЛидом, соработниками и т.д. - вот его окружение фактически и определяет его ЗП

----------


## MrJile

> Почему не рассматривается вариант когда компания может повысить ЗП при встречном предложении или заранее, при условии что джун таки действительно оправдивает ожидания?


 Т.е. ситуация следующая, компании человек подходит и он ее устраивает и цена ему 500-600, но платят человеку 300. Так чего не платите тех денег, которых человек стоит. Когда есть предложение от другой фирмы, то человек сразу становится в два раза опытней?

----------


## Andreas

> Вы сами то в IT работаете? 
> 600-700 это действительно нормальная стартовая зарплата и большинство IT компаний готовы ее платить.


 сейчас - возможно, но не в 2001, когда начинал я!

----------


## Fallout

> К возрасту?
> Ну вот представьте один выпускник института, не имеет НИКАКОГО опыта работы. Плюс выпускники очень часто мнят себя хорошими многознающими специалистами.
> 
> Второй - постарше, возможно семейный, а значит более привязан к работе. Имеет опыт какой-то работы, то есть по крайней мере имеет опыт общения в рабочем коллективе. Если он решил поменять работу на IT, то это явно обдуманный и взвешенный шаг. В то время как выпускник хочет работать в IT  просто потому, что закончил технический ВУЗ (не факт, что это был его выбор и что ему это нравится)
> 
> Естественно работодатель отдаст предпочтение более опытному и более стабильному кандидату.


 Часто совсем не так:

Если семейный не факт что привязан к работе, вполне возможно что ему захочется тратить время на семью а не на работу, хотя конечно бывают и такие что бегут на работу от семьи. Он более привязан к деньгам, и тут тоже все двояко, с одной стороны об может меньше рисковать чтоб не потерять доход, с другой он будет таки рисковать и уходить пусть и на худчшие условия но туда где больше платят.

И если говорим о возрасте около 30 лет, то многие из них это вполне могут быть еникейщики, всякого рода дизайнеры и т п, неособо успешные программисты из контор типа банков или специ по 1С. И этот выпор не такой иж и осознаный и манит их просто циферки в вакансиях. Развиваться особо не будут скорее всего, так как давно бы развились уже. Выгодно ли будет такие кадры конторам? Иногда - да, но зависит от ньюансов. Я не говорю абсолютно за всех такого возраста

----------


## Bra!n

> если же есть опыт работы в ИТ (сисадмин, тестер)и решил переучится на программиста, то зп побольше должна быть


 А с чего бы начать? Есть опыт работы сисадмином, но дальнейших перспектив не вижу. Пару раз спрашивал тут про перспективы админов в ИТ-компаниях, но все молчат, как партизаны на допросе. Подумываю перейти в программирование. Подскажите, с чего бы начать?

----------


## Fallout

> Понятно, что компания может некоторое время удерживать работника обещанием поднять зарплату. Но тут все очень тонко. В другом месте могут пообещать больше


 


> Т.е. ситуация следующая, компании человек подходит и он ее устраивает и цена ему 500-600, но платят человеку 300. Так чего не платите тех денег, которых человек стоит. Когда есть предложение от другой фирмы, то человек сразу становится в два раза опытней?


 Конечно стремятся платить как можно меньше и как можно дольше. 
Поэтому действительно* "тут все очень тонко"*.

Грубо говоря кадры проходят атестацию на новый уровень за счет другой конторы и часто работники остаются на прежнем месте если дело было действительно в деньгах.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> я начинал с пол ставки за 100 баксов и ничего, мне нужно было учиться, потому как ни один институт не дает даже нормальных базовых знаний чтобы работать


 Это личная ваша проблема, ваше горе и ваше несчастье, что учась в ВУЗе, вы не догадались, что с получаемыми там знаниями, вы мало на что претендуете.
Я заканчивал политех, кафедру информационных систем и сетей. Да, с непосредственно программированием дела были тухлыми там. Но там я выучил дискретную математику, теорию алгоритмов, теорию информации и кодирования, машинную арифметику (которую, кстати, спрашивают на собеседованиях в Люксофт), а благодаря своему энтузиазму, я на 3 курсе уже знал кор С и С++, на 4 - свободно использовал SystemV и POSIX. Мартынюк на 5 курсе очень доходчиво рассказывал про CORBA, кластеры и IPC. Дрозд шедеврально читал арифметику и контроль, а его жена вполне неплохо читала системное программирование. Имеющий уши - да услышит, было бы желание и нечего катить на ВУЗы. - Как всегда, виноваты все кругом. В ВУЗе учат не технологиям, в ВУЗах учат учиться в нужном направлении.

Свою дипломную работу я написал сам, и это был вполне реальный проект, в котором были задействованы системные вызовы юникс, межпроцессное взаимодействие, многопоточность, очереди сообщений, синхронизация, СУБД, реализованы алгоритмы на графах. С этим я пришел на собеседование и начинал в первый месяц с 700, а со второго с 800. 




> и платят деньги тут именно за опыт, т.к. именно с ним вы можете за более короткие сроки сделать то, что менее опытный человек будет делать раза в 3 дольше или вообще не будет знать как сделать
> тоже самое и с соискателем, который только-только пришел на фирму и по статусу джуниор... или вы хотите сказать что ему должны давать сразу 800 баксов, когда человек, отсидевший в конторе лет 5 получает 1200 к примеру, но выполняет работы раз в 5 больше чем тот джуниор, просто потому что тому нужно время чтобы понять как и с чем работать


 Деньги платят за работу, а не количество лет. 
А вы работу меряете в килограммах? Вы в коллективе работали? Вам не приходило в голову, что чтобы великий магистр-джедай, 5 лет проработавший в конторе, мог вершить свои великие дела, выстраивая хитрую архитектуру с абстрактными фабриками, адаптерами и визиторами, его нужно разгрузить тем, чтобы отдать кому-то мелкие и/или несрочные баги фичи? Вы не догадываетесь, что один мелкий баг, который может быть пофиксен джуниор за час и сеньером за 5 минут, еще должен быть воспроизведен, потом только зафиксен, зачекинен, проверифаен, а если там надо еще для теста сделать рантайн - то окажется, что это не час даже, а три! Три часа времени сеньора, которые могли бы быть компенсированы четыремя часами джуниора!




> и человек, продающий телефоны в магазине уже знает что продает, может быстро объяснить и является хорошим продавцом, но он никогда не получит такую же зарплату как программист, который все это время *учился* за ту же ЗП что у продавца


 Откуда это он УЖЕ знает, что продает и с какого-такого перепугу вдруг является хорошим продавцом?? В большинстве случаев я сталкивался лишь с дикой безграмотностью продавцов бытовой техники, которые на вопрос "чем отличается это от этого" отвечают "ну, качеством".




> я вообще вижу все такие шустрые стали и умные, а когда дело доходит до реальных знаний и помощи в проекте нового человека - смешно становится!


 А вы не успеваете за шустрыми и умными?

----------


## Fallout

> 600-700 это действительно нормальная стартовая зарплата и большинство IT компаний готовы ее платить.


 Это скорее всего следует рассматривать как некий аванс, который потом и вычтется тем что поднимать ЗП будут с запозданием.

Бывают периоды когда контрам нужно просто закрыть позиции и берут явно тех кто уровнем недотягивает, а нагрузка ляжет на старичков, которым если будут нервничать можно немного денег накинуть.

Как итог такой человек получает 600-700 и таки действительно может развивается, но при этом тут же начинает думать что ему положена ЗП выше так как он знает чуток больше. 

Такая ситуация может буть и на других уровнях: и у мидов и у сеньоров.

По моим личным наблюдениям планка ЗП поднялась занчительно у джунов и мидов в то время как у сеньоров поднялась незначительно и большой дисбаланс ЗП от реально приносимой пользы

----------


## Andreas

> Это личная ваша проблема, ваше горе и ваше несчастье, что учась в ВУЗе, вы не догадались, что с получаемыми там знаниями, вы мало на что претендуете.


 я пошел на работу на 3 курсе института, поэтому и работал на полставки, и для меня в 2001 году это були в принципе неплохие деньги для старта




> Я заканчивал политех, кафедру информационных систем и сетей. Да, с непосредственно программированием дела были тухлыми там. Но там я выучил дискретную математику, теорию алгоритмов, теорию информации и кодирования, машинную арифметику (которую, кстати, спрашивают на собеседованиях в Люксофт), а благодаря своему энтузиазму, я на 3 курсе уже знал кор С и С++, на 4 - свободно использовал SystemV и POSIX. Мартынюк на 5 курсе очень доходчиво рассказывал про CORBA, кластеры и IPC. Дрозд шедеврально читал арифметику и контроль, а его жена вполне неплохо читала системное программирование. Имеющий уши - да услышит, было бы желание и нечего катить на ВУЗы. - Как всегда, виноваты все кругом. В ВУЗе учат не технологиям, в ВУЗах учат учиться в нужном направлении.
> 
> Свою дипломную работу я написал сам, и это был вполне реальный проект, в котором были задействованы системные вызовы юникс, межпроцессное взаимодействие, многопоточность, очереди сообщений, синхронизация, СУБД, реализованы алгоритмы на графах. С этим я пришел на собеседование и начинал в первый месяц с 700, а со второго с 800.


 молодец!! похвастался? теперь все знают твою слезливую историю и будут тебя уважать...
если ты года 2 -3 назад начал работать, то ничего удивительного в суммах нет, но я еще раз повторю - парню, пришедшему с института я не дал бы 700-800 и это мое личное убеждение!




> Деньги платят за работу, а не количество лет. 
> А вы работу меряете в килограммах? Вы в коллективе работали? Вам не приходило в голову, что чтобы великий магистр-джедай, 5 лет проработавший в конторе, мог вершить свои великие дела, выстраивая хитрую архитектуру с абстрактными фабриками, адаптерами и визиторами, его нужно разгрузить тем, чтобы отдать кому-то мелкие и/или несрочные баги фичи? Вы не догадываетесь, что один мелкий баг, который может быть пофиксен джуниор за час и сеньером за 5 минут, еще должен быть воспроизведен, потом только зафиксен, зачекинен, проверифаен, а если там надо еще для теста сделать рантайн - то окажется, что это не час даже, а три! Три часа времени сеньора, которые могли бы быть компенсированы четыремя часами джуниора!


 я все понимаю, но какого хрена джуниор должен получать 800, а сеньер, проработавший в компании лет 5 - 1200-1400?




> А вы не успеваете за шустрыми и умными?


 [/QUOTE]

даже не собираюсь за кем-то гнаться! меня просто умиляет наглость теперешних молодых людей из институтов, которые хотят много и сразу, причем так во всех сферах жизни!

----------


## DehumanizeR

> А с чего бы начать? Есть опыт работы сисадмином, но дальнейших перспектив не вижу. Пару раз спрашивал тут про перспективы админов в ИТ-компаниях, но все молчат, как партизаны на допросе. Подумываю перейти в программирование. Подскажите, с чего бы начать?


 Как админ, вы, наверняка, хорошо знаете баш, шелл, перл? - Так же легко освоите питон и руби (если уже не освоили) и можете заниматься веб-девелопментом на руби он рэйлс, например. А если хотите не фрилансить, то опять-таки, учите стандартный набор пхп+мускул+цсс, и тоже веб.
А если хотите глубже, учите дот нет, всякий там си шарп. 
Хотя из админа проще придти в куа, а оттуда в куа тест автоматизейшн на джаве, а потом отдаляться от куа и сближаться с программирование на джава - это абсолютно реальный путь в Одессе через Логику.

Есть еще Эклипс-СП, они же Сигма - они вроде даже студентов с небольшими знаниями могут взять.

//это не реклама контор, а просто что я знаю

----------


## oxigen_

> Часто совсем не так:
> 
> Если семейный не факт что привязан к работе, вполне возможно что ему захочется тратить время на семью а не на работу, хотя конечно бывают и такие что бегут на работу от семьи. Он более привязан к деньгам, и тут тоже все двояко, с одной стороны об может меньше рисковать чтоб не потерять доход, с другой он будет таки рисковать и уходить пусть и на худчшие условия но туда где больше платят.
> 
> И если говорим о возрасте около 30 лет, то многие из них это вполне могут быть еникейщики, всякого рода дизайнеры и т п, неособо успешные программисты из контор типа банков или специ по 1С. И этот выпор не такой иж и осознаный и манит их просто циферки в вакансиях. Развиваться особо не будут скорее всего, так как давно бы развились уже. Выгодно ли будет такие кадры конторам? Иногда - да, но зависит от ньюансов. Я не говорю абсолютно за всех такого возраста


 Понятно, что универсального рецепта не существует и все люди разные.
Но чисто из своего опыта общения с несемейными коллегами: 
"-Ты чего уволился?  -Да ну его нафиг. Лето, на море похожу, осенью что-нить найду."
"-Ты чего уволился? Да вот решил попробовать поехать в Киев поработать" (Через пару месяцев вернулся - не понравилось) 
Если у человека есть семья, которую он кормит, то шанс таких выбрыков гораздо ниже.

Эникейщик 30-ти лет. Если он на собеседовании показывает знания языка программирования, то значит он САМ сознательно его выучил. Это говорит о целеустремленности и умении учиться. Необходимые качества для джуна.

А если выпускник ВУЗ-а показывает аналогичные знания, то это ни говорит ни о чем. Может он и так же сам хорошо обучился, а может это остаточные знания, которые вдолбили в ВУЗ-е.

----------


## [TOL]

> Как админ, вы, наверняка, хорошо знаете баш, шелл, перл? - Так же легко освоите питон и руби (если уже не освоили) и можете заниматься веб-девелопментом на руби он рэйлс, например. А если хотите не фрилансить, то опять-таки, учите стандартный набор пхп+мускул+цсс, и тоже веб.
> А если хотите глубже, учите дот нет, всякий там си шарп. 
> Хотя из админа проще придти в куа, а оттуда в куа тест автоматизейшн на джаве, а потом отдаляться от куа и сближаться с программирование на джава - это абсолютно реальный путь в Одессе через Логику.
> 
> Есть еще Эклипс-СП, они же Сигма - они вроде даже студентов с небольшими знаниями могут взять.
> 
> //это не реклама контор, а просто что я знаю


 абсолютный +1 к 


> Хотя из админа проще придти в куа, а оттуда в куа тест автоматизейшн на джаве, а потом отдаляться от куа и сближаться с программирование на джава


 у меня например после почти 2х лет опыта куа сейчас появилась возможность быть программистом на флексе :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

> я все понимаю, но какого хрена джуниор должен получать 800, а сеньер, проработавший в компании лет 5 - 1200-1400?


 Это не джун получает много, а сеньор за 5 лет не сумел подняться до более приличной зарплаты.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> я пошел на работу на 3 курсе института, поэтому и работал на полставки, и для меня в 2001 году это були в принципе неплохие деньги для старта


 Мой одногруппник на 3 курсе института работал на полставки за 400.
Кто как подыскал и кто чем доволен. Твоя слезливая история (с) существенно мелодраматичней моей, надеюсь, там никто не умер.




> молодец!! похвастался? теперь все знают твою слезливую историю и будут тебя уважать...


 В этой слезливой истории (с) была главная мысль о том, что ВУЗы кое-что дают и что самостоятельное обучение позволяет к концу обучения иметь достаточно знаний, чтобы требовать 800.




> я все понимаю, но какого хрена джуниор должен получать 800, а сеньер, проработавший в компании лет 5 - 1200-1400?


 Я тоже не понимаю. 5 лет - это вполне можно 2000 получать.




> даже не собираюсь за кем-то гнаться! меня просто умиляет наглость теперешних молодых людей из институтов, которые хотят много и сразу, причем так во всех сферах жизни!


 А они должны хотеть мало и через 20 лет?

----------


## Bra!n

Веб не интересен. А вот про джаву поподробнее, пожалуйста. Логика, насколько я в курсе, набирают группы в треннинг центры, хотелось бы поподробнее узнать про них (когда идет набор, и что лучше подучить до начала следующего набора). Про Сигму ничего не слышал вообще. Будте добры, просветите человека =)

----------


## Fallout

> Понятно, что универсального рецепта не существует и все люди разные.


 Согласен с этим.
Часто просто рассмаривают сквозь призму предыдущего опыта и предубеждений а не индивидуально.




> Но чисто из своего опыта общения с несемейными коллегами: 
> "-Ты чего уволился?  -Да ну его нафиг. Лето, на море похожу, осенью что-нить найду."
> "-Ты чего уволился? Да вот решил попробовать поехать в Киев поработать" (Через пару месяцев вернулся - не понравилось) Если у человека есть семья, которую он кормит, то шанс таких выбрыков гораздо ниже.


 Бывали ситуации и наоборот - денег не хватало, кредит на шее что хоч не хоч а приходилось переезжать.
Развод - все концы в воду, и опять таки переезд и смена обстановки





> Эникейщик 30-ти лет. Если он на собеседовании показывает знания языка программирования, то значит он САМ сознательно его выучил. Это говорит о целеустремленности и умении учиться. Необходимые качества для джуна.
> 
> А если выпускник ВУЗ-а показывает аналогичные знания, то это ни говорит ни о чем. Может он и так же сам хорошо обучился, а может это остаточные знания, которые вдолбили в ВУЗ-е.


 У нас что есть ВУЗы которые могут вдолбить так чтоб не было возможно отличить самостоятельные знания полученные эникейщиком 30 лет и таким студентом?

----------


## DehumanizeR

> Веб не интересен. А вот про джаву поподробнее, пожалуйста. Логика, насколько я в курсе, набирают группы в треннинг центры, хотелось бы поподробнее узнать про них (когда идет набор, и что лучше подучить до начала следующего набора). Про Сигму ничего не слышал вообще. Будте добры, просветите человека =)


 Вот тут http://www.lohika.com.ua/vacancies_odesa.html
Написаны вакансии и требования. Вообще там есть емейл. Знание английского у них довольно важно, насколько я знаю. Я бы порекомендовал написать резюме на английском языке с описанием опыта, технологий и всего-такого и в письме дописал бы, как офигенно хочу учиться, развиваться и давайте я к вам приду на собеседование. - Они не гнушаются брать людей без опыта, но в такой ситуации личная встреча может значить больше, чем письмо с резюме. Кроме того, тут на форуме есть их НР - за письмо в личку денег не требуют  :smileflag: 

Про Сигму вообще мало тут писали, и мало кто в курсе))) Я знаю только исходя из инфы на их сайте.

----------


## Bra!n

Инфу нарыл, но её в обрез. Спасибо за совет. А можно ли узнать, кто сей HR Логичный, да как с ним связаться?

----------


## [TOL]

> Веб не интересен. А вот про джаву поподробнее, пожалуйста. Логика, насколько я в курсе, набирают группы в треннинг центры, хотелось бы поподробнее узнать про них (когда идет набор, и что лучше подучить до начала следующего набора). Про Сигму ничего не слышал вообще. Будте добры, просветите человека =)


 ну могу рассказать только про Логику(хотя на форуме есть люди, которые сделают это лучше меня :smileflag:  )

по дате набора вам скажут на собеседовании скорее всего, т.к. формируют группы динамически,  взависимости от кол-ва новичков на конкретный момент времени.
что подучить: 
основы ООП(не знаю зачем их спрашивают, честно);
основы БД(могут попросить запрос на SQL написать);
сети(TCP\IP, уровни модели OSI);
вопросы по ОСям(особенности виндоус и юникс ситем)
ну и английский.(нужен достаточно не плохой уровень)
вроде бы все, пусть меня поправят, если чего-то забыл

как + будет, если подучите какую-то теорию по тестированию

----------


## oxigen_

> У нас что есть ВУЗы которые могут вдолбить так чтоб не было возможно отличить самостоятельные знания полученные эникейщиком 30 лет и таким студентом?


 А как отличить?
Задаешь человеку стандартные базовые вопросы по языку - он на них правильно отвечает.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> Инфу нарыл, но её в обрез. Спасибо за совет. А можно ли узнать, кто сей HR Логичный, да как с ним связаться?


 Полистайте в этом топике - там из контекста понятно будет)
*я так с лету не вспомню

----------


## oxigen_

> Веб не интересен. А вот про джаву поподробнее, пожалуйста. Логика, насколько я в курсе, набирают группы в треннинг центры, хотелось бы поподробнее узнать про них (когда идет набор, и что лучше подучить до начала следующего набора). Про Сигму ничего не слышал вообще. Будте добры, просветите человека =)


 Насколько я знаю, Intersog сейчас берет студентов со знанием Java

----------


## Bra!n

> Насколько я знаю, Intersog сейчас берет студентов со знанием Java


 В том то и дело, что знаний на данный момент не хватает. мне бы подучиться для начала. Но все-равно спасибо.

----------


## Fallout

> А как отличить?
> Задаешь человеку стандартные базовые вопросы по языку - он на них правильно отвечает.


 Если студент отвечает то это в него не вбили, он сам проявлял рвение

----------


## Niceangel

Читаю про студентов, становится смешно. Такое чувство, что люди живут в другом измерении. Выучившись и получив два высших образования лично я хорошо себе представляю, какое именно образование дают наши вузы, и как мало даже то, что дают, относится к реальным потребностям на работе, и что процентов 90-95 студентов вообще забивают, и в лучшем случае стремятся за оценками, которые ну никаки не оценивают его реальные возможности.
Не вижу никаких оснований делать авансы человеку только потому что он учился в вузе - это глупо, безотвественно и являється просто закрыванием глаз на проблему.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> Читаю про студентов, становится смешно. Такое чувство, что люди живут в другом измерении. Выучившись и получив два высших образования лично я хорошо себе представляю, какое именно образование дают наши вузы, и как мало даже то, что дают, относится к реальным потребностям на работе, и что процентов 90-95 студентов вообще забивают, и в лучшем случае стремятся за оценками, которые ну никаки не оценивают его реальные возможности.
> Не вижу никаких оснований делать авансы человеку только потому что он учился в вузе - это глупо, безотвественно и являється просто закрыванием глаз на проблему.


 Зачем же вы получали второе?

З.Ы. В этом топике не про студентов пишут, вы в другом читали?

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Веб не интересен. А вот про джаву поподробнее, пожалуйста. Логика, насколько я в курсе, набирают группы в треннинг центры, хотелось бы поподробнее узнать про них (когда идет набор, и что лучше подучить до начала следующего набора). Про Сигму ничего не слышал вообще. Будте добры, просветите человека =)


 Когда вы собираетесь идти в треннинг центр по тестированию какой-нибудь компании, Вы должны себе чётко уяснить, что компания организовала этот треннинг центр для того чтобы вложить своё бабло в будущих тестировщиков, которые будут тестить програмки, а не искать-метаться как бы переквалифицироваться со временем в разработчики!

Это совсем не интересно компании, и чем дальше тем ещё более не интересно.
Кому захочется менять уже опытного тестировщика на начинающего разработчика?!

----------


## Andrei.HAN

И я вставлю свои пять копеек о зарплатах новичкам  :smileflag: .

Если у человека в мозгах не студень или руки из нужного места растут, то он будет зарабатывать свои 1.2-1.5 килобакса. Хоть мозгами, хоть руками. Наймите хороших спецов в квартире ремонт делать - посчитаете.

Компании вынуждены платить по 500-800$ новичку, потому что эти деньги можно заработать и руками, а привлекать людей = расширять свой IT бизнес, как-то нужно.

Я понимаю, что это как-то не то, когда новичёк получает 600 уе, и расходует времени опытного спеца на те же 600, итого такой новичёк обходится в 1200, а продуктивность новичка не окупает этих денег. Для компании это убыток\инвестиция. Для опытного няньки - это недоумение  

З.Ы. Пять копеек про образование вставлять не буду  :smileflag: , это такая перспективная тематика для раздувания очередного словесного поноса о том какой я был дурной, что протирал пять лет в институте или о том, что моя альмаматер сотворила меня супер спеца...
Всё определяют люди (с)
И это очень печальная в нашем обществе и отрасли тема.

----------


## Bra!n

> Когда вы собираетесь идти в треннинг центр по тестированию какой-нибудь компании, Вы должны себе чётко уяснить, что компания организовала этот треннинг центр для того чтобы вложить своё бабло в будущих тестировщиков, которые будут тестить програмки, а не искать-метаться как бы переквалифицироваться со временем в разработчики!
> 
> Это совсем не интересно компании, и чем дальше тем ещё более не интересно.
> Кому захочется менять уже опытного тестировщика на начинающего разработчика?!


 Я это как раз прекрасно осознаю. Поэтому заранее интересуюсь, и хочу прийти на собеседование ( и, как следствие, в треннинг центр), уже подготовленным, дабы повысить свои шансы на успех =)

----------


## МаряГ

Подскажите пожалуйста где обратиться человеку, знающему Java (после интитута), но не имеющему практического опыта работы

----------


## Podvoz

> Часто совсем не так:
> 
> Если семейный не факт что привязан к работе, вполне возможно что ему захочется тратить время на семью а не на работу, хотя конечно бывают и такие что бегут на работу от семьи. Он более привязан к деньгам, и тут тоже все двояко, с одной стороны об может меньше рисковать чтоб не потерять доход, с другой он будет таки рисковать и уходить пусть и на худчшие условия но туда где больше платят.
> 
> *И если говорим о возрасте около 30 лет, то многие из них это вполне могут быть еникейщики, всякого рода дизайнеры и т п, неособо успешные программисты из контор типа банков или специ по 1С.* И этот выпор не такой иж и осознаный и манит их просто циферки в вакансиях. Развиваться особо не будут скорее всего, так как давно бы развились уже. Выгодно ли будет такие кадры конторам? Иногда - да, но зависит от ньюансов. Я не говорю абсолютно за всех такого возраста


 Вы как раз озвучили мою мысль. Но с другой стороны, смотрит ли работодатель на непрофильный предыдущий опыт? Ему же важно, что соискатель умеет сейчас. Т.е. джун после ВУЗа, но без опыта в отрасли == джуну с непрофильным опытом, но без опыта в отрасли.
А циферки в вакансиях, думаю, ой как хорошо манят не только "мигрантов", но и "чистых программистов", даже на этапе выбора ВУЗа.
А по поводу развития, к 30-ти годам, наверное, так можно развиться в одной области, что она уже осточертит и начнешь искать другое интересное занятие, даже в ущерб материальным выгодам.
И при таком раскладе сохранится ли паритет между новичком и непрофильщиком?

----------


## Podvoz

> 600-700 за что? за то что он нихрена не знает и другие еще должны время тратить на его обучение?


 


> Вы сами то в IT работаете?
> 600-700 это действительно нормальная стартовая зарплата и большинство IT компаний готовы ее платить.


 Мне действительно интересно, за что?
Что *должен знать* и что *должен уметь* джун, чтобы получать $600-$700?

----------


## Andreas

> Мне действительно интересно, за что?
> Что *должен знать* и что *должен уметь* джун, чтобы получать $600-$700?


 судя по словам *DehumanizeR* и *oxigen_* можете ничего и не знать...
за красивые глаза и мифическую способность к обучению вам ее дадут

----------


## Hombre

> Компании вынуждены платить по 500-800$ новичку, потому что эти деньги можно заработать и руками, а привлекать людей = расширять свой IT бизнес, как-то нужно.


 Правильная мысль, 
стоимость джуна определяется спросом.
Так же само, как и стоимость сеньора.  :smileflag: 
Те, кого обижает недостаточная разница между зп сеньора и джуна, винят в этом джунов, хотя должны винить себя  :smileflag:  за нежелание понимать, что спрос на них соответствующий  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Правильная мысль, 
> стоимость джуна определяется спросом.
> Так же само, как и стоимость сеньора. 
> Те, кого обижает недостаточная разница между зп сеньора и джуна, винят в этом джунов, хотя должны винить себя  за нежелание понимать, что спрос на них соответствующий


 да, но я что-то не вижу особо спроса на джунов, начиная с конца 2008 года

----------


## DehumanizeR

> судя по словам *DehumanizeR* и *oxigen_* можете ничего и не знать...
> за красивые глаза и мифическую способность к обучению вам ее дадут


 Будьте добры, когда Вы озвучиваете столь абсурдную мысль, не ссылайтесь на меня.

----------


## YOKO

> Вот тут http://www.lohika.com.ua/vacancies_odesa.html
> Написаны вакансии и требования. Вообще там есть емейл. Знание английского у них довольно важно, насколько я знаю. Я бы порекомендовал написать резюме на английском языке с описанием опыта, технологий и всего-такого и в письме дописал бы, как офигенно хочу учиться, развиваться и давайте я к вам приду на собеседование. - Они не гнушаются брать людей без опыта, но в такой ситуации личная встреча может значить больше, чем письмо с резюме. Кроме того, тут на форуме есть их НР - за письмо в личку денег не требуют


 Так я сам проводжу співбесіди час від часу то можу підтвердити, що Логіка таки да може взяти до себе і без досвіду роботи. І ви правильно зауважили, що лише зустріч віч-на-віч може розставити всі крапки над "І".
Є дуже талонавиті люди у яких "хочу вчитися" або "вчуся дуже швидко" зазначені в резюме справді відповідають дійсності. Доречі, особисто я завжди звертав більше уваги не на зазубрені з Вікіпедії визначення того чи іншого слова, а саме на гнучкість мислення, на те як людина сприймає і "перетравлює" інформацію під час самої співбесіди. Доречі, моя улюблена частина співбесіди - усілякі головоломки.  :smileflag: 

Інгліш - маст хев реквайремент.
Без нього просто неможливо. ВСЕ англійською. Навіть внутрішня кореспонденція. Мітинги з кастомерами, листування з ними, в решті решт - тести. Аглійською абсолютно все. А відтак і уваги цьому аспектові приділяється немало. Чим вищий рівень - тим значно вищі шанси.

----------


## oxigen_

> Мне действительно интересно, за что?
> Что *должен знать* и что *должен уметь* джун, чтобы получать $600-$700?


 Джун должен 
а) Придти на собеседование в компанию, которая готова взять джуна
б) Успешно пройти собеседование.
в) попросить з/п $700

Уметь джун по определению ничего не умеет. Все умения это плюс.

Знать. 
- Нужно иметь хорошие знания core языка. То-есть берете хорошую базовую книгу по языку - и знаете ее. Потоки-синхронизация желательно, но не обязательно.

- HTML XML  - представлять что это такое и чем они отличаются друг от друга )))

- ООП обязательно хорошо знать теоретическую часть. 
- Паттерны. нужно знать 2-3 паттерна, но очень хорошо.
- Алгоритмы. Опять же нужно знать пяток алгоритмов поиска-сортировки.
- Стукттуры данных. списки-массивы-деревья. Где применяются и чем отличаются.

- Английский. Чем лучше, тем лучше.

Этих знаний вполне достаточно, чтоб успешно пройти собеседование на джуна и как следствие получить свои $600-700/мес. Не 100% конечно, но вполне возможно.

----------


## Chevyk

> ... Доречі, моя улюблена частина співбесіди - усілякі головоломки. 
> ...


 а я ненавижу головоломки на собеседовании, я начинаю волноваться и мозг просто отключается(

----------


## NIBERIUM

Можно ли студенту который еще учится найти работу в какой-то IT компании Одессы связанную с программированием, так сказать для дальнейшего развития и набора опыта?

----------


## oxigen_

> Можно ли студенту который еще учится найти работу в какой-то IT компании Одессы связанную с программированием, так сказать для дальнейшего развития и набора опыта?


 Довольно часто вижу работающих студентов, так что ищите.

Единственное, что стоит сразу иметь ввиду, это то, что работа должна стать основным Вашим занятием, а учеба отойдет далеко на второй план. 
На 2-3 недели на сессию Вас конечно отпустят, но не более. А про посещение пар придется забыть.

Найти работу студенту да еще и на неполный день, сейчас ну очень сложно. Так что настраивайтесь сразу на полный рабочий день.

----------


## YOKO

> а я ненавижу головоломки на собеседовании, я начинаю волноваться и мозг просто отключается(


 Хвилюватися все ж не варто.
Я ще нікого не забракував через те, що він головоломку не розгадав.  :smileflag:

----------


## DehumanizeR

*oxigen_*, имхо, паттерны джуниор понять вряд ли сможет, не решав практических задач, хотя, если учитывать, что есть такие паттерны как синглтон, мементо, лисенер, то требование выполняется  :smileflag:

----------


## Chevyk

> Хвилюватися все ж не варто.
> Я ще нікого не забракував через те, що він головоломку не розгадав.


 ааа понятно, это ты так развлекаешься)

----------


## oxigen_

> *oxigen_*, имхо, паттерны джуниор понять вряд ли сможет, не решав практических задач, хотя, если учитывать, что есть такие паттерны как синглтон, мементо, лисенер, то требование выполняется


 Так оно на собеседовании на джуна (да и мида) как обычно выглядит?

Q: Какие паттерны Вы знаете?
A: Синглтон, лисенер, прокси, еще что-то простое.
Q: Расскажите подробно об одном из них.

Этот вопрос задается почти всегда и к нему надо быть готовым.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Так оно на собеседовании на джуна (да и мида) как обычно выглядит?
> 
> Q: Какие паттерны Вы знаете?
> A: Синглтон, лисенер, прокси, еще что-то простое.
> Q: Расскажите подробно об одном из них.
> 
> Этот вопрос задается почти всегда и к нему надо быть готовым.


 угу, т.е. если на этот вопрос ответа не знаешь то можно и не ходить?  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

> угу, т.е. если на этот вопрос ответа не знаешь то можно и не ходить?


 Ага. Тех, кто не знает ответ на этот вопрос съедают живьем.

Есть вопросы, которые всегда задают на собеседовании. Например про паттерны или про основные принципы ООП. И не подготовиться к этим вопросам просто глупо.

----------


## YOKO

> ааа понятно, это ты так развлекаешься)


 Ні. Я складаю враження про людину та спеціаліста.
Якщо людина наприклад розгублюється від простої головоломки, то як ти особисто гадаєш вона буде діяти в "бойових умовах"?
А таких наразі немало. Я нещодавно робив тестування, яке замовила компанія HP для Boeing`a. Рівень відповідальності сам уявляєш який.
Тут потрібно важливі рішення приймати, а не розважатися чи розгублюватися.
Більш того, якщо "соображалка" працює добре, то це завжди для людини тільки великий +.

По третє - це елементарна уважність. Маст хев вимога для QA.

Як бачиш, з розвагами таке тестування нічого спільного не має.
Я ціную і свій час і час тих людей з якими маю честь спілкуватися на співбесідах.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Ага. Тех, кто не знает ответ на этот вопрос съедают живьем.
> 
> Есть вопросы, которые всегда задают на собеседовании. Например про паттерны или про основные принципы ООП. И не подготовиться к этим вопросам просто глупо.


 Вот это-то и плохо. 
Ибо настоящие дивелоперские скилы ниразу так не определяются...

----------


## Newton

> Якщо людина наприклад розгублюється від простої головоломки, то як ти особисто гадаєш вона буде діяти в "бойових умовах"?


 А що за задачі? Накшталт задачі Ейнштейна?

----------


## YOKO

> А що за задачі? Накшталт задачі Ейнштейна?


 Ні, набагато простіші.
Наприклад, малюю тролейбус без "антен" та керма, необхідно визначити в якому напрямку він рухається. Це можна визначити просто уважно вивчивши малюнок.

----------


## oxigen_

> Вот это-то и плохо. 
> Ибо настоящие дивелоперские скилы ниразу так не определяются...


 На грамотно построеном собеседовании разные вопросы проверяют разные скилы.

Джун не знает основ ООП - значит он не готовился к собеседованию. Говорит о некоторой безответственности и незаинтересованности в работе.

Паттерны это вообще замечательный вопрос. Можно сразу проверить и знание терминологии и понимание наследования и умение излагать свои мысли...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> Паттерны это вообще замечательный вопрос. Можно сразу проверить и знание терминологии и понимание наследования и умение излагать свои мысли...


 и вы считаете что это самое главное?
был у нас один... мысли излагал.... все понимал....
но писал... это было что то...
еле сбагрили в головной офис... а там он своей работай так достал начальство что его и выгнали....

----------


## oxigen_

> и вы считаете что это самое главное?
> был у нас один... мысли излагал.... все понимал....
> но писал... это было что то...
> еле сбагрили в головной офис... а там он своей работай так достал начальство что его и выгнали....


 Ну значит тот, кто его взял к вам на работу считал, что это главное. Я то тут при чем?  :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... Я то тут при чем?


 да ни причем...
просто одного понимания наследования и изложения красиво своих мыслей бывает мало...

----------


## DehumanizeR

Я, откровенно говоря, считаю, что для джуниора паттерны - это как-то слишком сурово. Все-таки паттерны - это проектирование, а джуниор, который не имел вообще опыта работы до этого, проектированием заниматься не будет - это опасно для продукта. Первое время (месяц-два-три, в зависимости от его успехов) будет заниматься багфиксом, затем кодингом по спецификациям под контролем и ревьюингом тек лида или другого старшего товарища, через некоторое время он придет и к пониманию наследования, заимплементив под чутким руководством парочку фасадов и фабрик; композиции - ну куда сейчас без адаптеров  :smileflag:  и т.д.
В любом случае, как ты ни готовься к собеседованию, но шаг вправо-влево или глубже по теме, в которой ты не работал, - собеседователь это сразу увидит.

----------


## oxigen_

> Я, откровенно говоря, считаю, что для джуниора паттерны - это как-то слишком сурово. Все-таки паттерны - это проектирование, а джуниор, который не имел вообще опыта работы до этого, проектированием заниматься не будет - это опасно для продукта. Первое время (месяц-два-три, в зависимости от его успехов) будет заниматься багфиксом, затем кодингом по спецификациям под контролем и ревьюингом тек лида или другого старшего товарища, через некоторое время он придет и к пониманию наследования, заимплементив под чутким руководством парочку фасадов и фабрик; композиции - ну куда сейчас без адаптеров  и т.д.
> В любом случае, как ты ни готовься к собеседованию, но шаг вправо-влево или глубже по теме, в которой ты не работал, - собеседователь это сразу увидит.


 Но тем не мение вопрос про паттерны на собеседовании на джуна задается практически всегда.
И не столько чтоб узнать, что джун знает про паттерны, сколько как удобный пример, чтоб выяснить, насколько тот владеет основами ООП. Тут же обычно и вопрос про UML.

----------


## Andreas

> Но тем не мение вопрос про паттерны на собеседовании на джуна задается практически всегда.
> И не столько чтоб узнать, что джун знает про паттерны, сколько как удобный пример, чтоб выяснить, насколько тот владеет основами ООП. Тут же обычно и вопрос про UML.


 я, как разработчик Java, с UML уже не работал лет эдак 6, сейчас я просто ничего не помню, кроме как рисовать прямоугольник, разделять его на 3 части и какие стрелочки рисовать с отношениями

это будет достаточно чтобы я на джуна пошел? )))

то же самое с паттернами - синглтон, прокси, интерфейс... т.е. то с чем сталкиваешься каждый день... а остальное? 
я книжку по ним не трогал уже 100 лет

и сейчас просто столько приложений, визуальных редакторов, специфичных для каждой крупной компании, разработок, иногда и с джавой, а уж тем более со свингом просто не соприкасаешься месяцами

----------


## Stef

> Ні, набагато простіші.
> Наприклад, малюю тролейбус без "антен" та керма, необхідно визначити в якому напрямку він рухається. Це можна визначити просто уважно вивчивши малюнок.


 надо еще уточнять в условиях, правостороннее или левостороннее движение там где он едет  :smileflag: )

----------


## YOKO

Будемо вважати, що це наша 9-ка.  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

> я, как разработчик Java, с UML уже не работал лет эдак 6, сейчас я просто ничего не помню, кроме как рисовать прямоугольник, разделять его на 3 части и какие стрелочки рисовать с отношениями
> 
> это будет достаточно чтобы я на джуна пошел? )))


 Как по мне, так более чем достаточно. Вы даже наверное знаете, в какую сторону стрелочки рисовать ))
UML сейчас требуется на уровне "нарисуйте этот паттерн а бумажке, чтоб другой человек Вас смог понять" ))

----------


## Fallout

> Будемо вважати, що це наша 9-ка.


 И что реально нарисованные (а скорее не нарисованные) двери или еще там что либо,  помогают оценить сообразительность человека относительно программирования и  тестирования? Мне кажется тут будет такая погрешность и да и куча остальных факторов в работе что это чисто так как эксперимент для статистики и не более.

----------


## Andreas

> И что реально нарисованные (а скорее не нарисованные) двери или еще там что либо,  помогают оценить сообразительность человека относительно программирования и  тестирования? Мне кажется тут будет такая погрешность и да и куча остальных факторов в работе что это чисто так как эксперимент для статистики и не более.


 есть целая книженция, правда написанная не для наших менеджеров, но и наши благополучно ею пользуются, причем при приеме на любую работу
так там целая куча разных логических задач, начиная с таких как "почему люк для канализации круглой формы" - при этом ответов есть несколько и в зависимости от того какая из причин у вас на первом месте вам ставят столько-то баллов

а автобус в данном случае это просто примитив ))

----------


## Newton

> И что реально нарисованные (а скорее не нарисованные) двери или еще там что либо,  помогают оценить сообразительность человека относительно программирования и  тестирования? Мне кажется тут будет такая погрешность и да и куча остальных факторов в работе что это чисто так как эксперимент для статистики и не более.


 Такого рода задачи позволяют оценить IQ человека. И так же, как сам результат теста на IQ,  они не помогут предсказать, будет ли человек хорошим работником, они просто показывают насколько кандидат сообразительный.

----------


## DehumanizeR

> я, как разработчик Java, с UML уже не работал лет эдак 6, сейчас я просто ничего не помню, кроме как рисовать прямоугольник, разделять его на 3 части и какие стрелочки рисовать с отношениями
> 
> это будет достаточно чтобы я на джуна пошел? )))
> 
> то же самое с паттернами - синглтон, прокси, интерфейс... т.е. то с чем сталкиваешься каждый день... а остальное? 
> я книжку по ним не трогал уже 100 лет
> 
> и сейчас просто столько приложений, визуальных редакторов, специфичных для каждой крупной компании, разработок, иногда и с джавой, а уж тем более со свингом просто не соприкасаешься месяцами


 Согласен. Формализованность UML зачастую просто избыточна в реальной жизни и достаточно квадратиков и стрелочек  :smileflag: 
Тут такое дело, что "знание UML", как и "знание паттернов" и "Agile" пихают во все вакансии, несмотря на то, надо это или не надо.

----------


## YOKO

> И что реально нарисованные (а скорее не нарисованные) двери или еще там что либо,  помогают оценить сообразительность человека относительно программирования и  тестирования? Мне кажется тут будет такая погрешность и да и куча остальных факторов в работе что это чисто так как эксперимент для статистики и не более.


 Вам вже відповіли інші, але все ж додам, що це справді допомагає.
Я вже писав вище. Людина яка швидко та елегантно розгадує ребуси, як правило так же швидко і елегантно вирішує і "ребуси" робочого плана.
Перевірено багато разів.

----------


## Andreas

> Согласен. Формализованность UML зачастую просто избыточна в реальной жизни и достаточно квадратиков и стрелочек 
> Тут такое дело, что "знание UML", как и "знание паттернов" и "Agile" пихают во все вакансии, несмотря на то, надо это или не надо.


 уже и Agile пихают во все вакансии???
не знал )), видимо мои понятия о собеседовании за 5 лет поистрепались )))

----------


## [TOL]

о да, сейчас работать по аджаил- модно))

----------


## DehumanizeR

> уже и Agile пихают во все вакансии???
> не знал )), видимо мои понятия о собеседовании за 5 лет поистрепались )))


 А то! Сейчас аджайл, скрамы - это типа как какой-то символ, мол мы впереди планеты всей)) Хотя, к сожалению, зачастую под аджайлом скрывается ковбой-стайл девелопмент)))

----------


## Andreas

> А то! Сейчас аджайл, скрамы - это типа как какой-то символ, мол мы впереди планеты всей)) Хотя, к сожалению, зачастую под аджайлом скрывается ковбой-стайл девелопмент)))


 ну, если посудить логично, то при желании идти на сеньора или на девелопера с высоким уровнем заработков, то опыт работы в команде по скрамам и по Agile все же нужен, но это опыт, я не знаю что говорит ьпри этом на собеседовании, кроме того что нормальная периодичность это 2 недели
интересно, а SOA методология тоже теперь везде требуется? )

----------


## DehumanizeR

> ну, если посудить логично, то при желании идти на сеньора или на девелопера с высоким уровнем заработков, то опыт работы в команде по скрамам и по Agile все же нужен, но это опыт, я не знаю что говорит ьпри этом на собеседовании, кроме того что нормальная периодичность это 2 недели
> интересно, а SOA методология тоже теперь везде требуется? )


 Ну до такого еще не дошли))

----------


## [email protected]

В Одессе есть компании, которые занимаются экстремальным программированием?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> В Одессе есть компании, которые занимаются экстремальным программированием?


 с введением нового налогового кодекса все может стать очень экстремальным...

----------


## Alex_M

> В Одессе есть компании, которые занимаются экстремальным программированием?


  В Одессе есть компании, которые работают на зарубежных клиентов и работают по той модели жизненного цикла разработки программного обеспечения, которую предложит клиент. В том числе и экстримального программирования. Я лично работаю в одной из таких - уже второй релиз в моем проекте идет по Agile/Scrum.

----------


## Andreas

> В Одессе есть компании, которые работают на зарубежных клиентов и работают по той модели жизненного цикла разработки программного обеспечения, которую предложит клиент. В том числе и экстримального программирования. Я лично работаю в одной из таких - уже второй релиз в моем проекте идет по Agile/Scrum.


 ты плиз не путай Agile c XP 
как по мне это немного разные вещи!

----------


## Alex_M

> ты плиз не путай Agile c XP 
> как по мне это немного разные вещи!


  Если верить википедии(http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Agile_software_development&oldid=373581961) и ряду других источников то XP - это один из методов Agile software development. Так что насчет разных вещей - не могу согласиться. А вот, когда мы говорим об использовании Scrum для Agile, то тут, пожалуй, можно согласиться, что это немного разные вещи с XP.

----------


## [email protected]

> В Одессе есть компании, которые работают на зарубежных клиентов и работают по той модели жизненного цикла разработки программного обеспечения, которую предложит клиент. В том числе и экстримального программирования. Я лично работаю в одной из таких - уже второй релиз в моем проекте идет по Agile/Scrum.


 Насколько мне известно, экстремальное программирование должны предлагать разработчики. То бишь, компьютерная компания должна руководствоваться практиками и ценностями XP, а не клиент говорить, как должны работать программисты. Иначе разработчики не смогут корректно использовать XP.

----------


## Alex_M

> Насколько мне известно, экстремальное программирование должны предлагать разработчики. То бишь, компьютерная компания должна руководствоваться практиками и ценностями XP, а не клиент говорить, как должны работать программисты. Иначе разработчики не смогут корректно использовать XP.


  - в моем проекте дизайнеры и программисты на стороне клиента - мы осуществляем только тестирование. Так что для моего проекта клиенты=программисты.

----------


## Alex_M

Впрочем, я не вижу проблем, если бы команде разработчиков в отдельном проекте предложили руководствоваться практиками гибкой разработки и они бы это начали делать. Думаю в большинстве компьютерных фирм так и поступают - не переводят все проекты сразу на новые рельсы, а запускают пилотный. Если все идет ОК, тогда потихоньку остальные проекты тоже переводят на новую модель жизненного цикла разработки.

----------


## gainsystems

Прошу прощения за возможный offtop. Возможно кому-то будет интересно. В Одессе планируется создать team extension американской компании www.gainsystems.com, т.е. сотрудники филиала будут работать на прямую  с коллегами в головном офисе. Надо знать JAVA Core, SWING, JDBC,Concurrency, TCP/IP & networking, MS SQL Server (2005/2008), Oracle 9i+ T-SQL, PL/SQL, JBoss,
Eclipse IDE and Subversion. Предлагается солидная зарплата, гибкий рабочий график, кому интересно, возможность работы из дома.

----------


## korbus

Как-то MS SQL выбивается из общего ряда

----------


## Vitala_OTK

Кто знает как обстоят дела с тренинг-центром в Lohika, работает? людей набирают?

----------


## Sergey_H

работает, набирают

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

> работает, набирают


 Судя по информации с сайта они набирают только тестеров, это так?

----------


## Stef

> Судя по информации с сайта они набирают только тестеров, это так?


 Видимо, в ТЦ - только их.

----------


## Sergey_H

> Судя по информации с сайта они набирают только тестеров, это так?


 сейчас вроде как нужны c++ разработчики.

----------


## chronoman

Комрад, вопрос был не нужны ли логике с++, а кого набирают в тренинг центр (ну насколько я понял), и в одесской логике есть только тренинг центр по тестированию, или Стеф меня поправишь и уже не только во львове взращиваются девелоперы, тогда круто

----------


## chronoman

А так в логике и по мейнфреймам вроде как спецы надо были, но могут ли они себе позволить тренинг центры по этому направлению  :smileflag:

----------


## Vitala_OTK

А что они в реале требуют от кандидата чтобы взять его на тренинг?

----------


## chronoman

http://lohika.com.ua/center_odesa.html

Ти відповідальний, освічений, енергійний, націлений на перспективу IT-фахівець? Хочеш знайти цікаву роботу, яка дозволить тобі повністю реалізувати свій потенціал? Тоді тобі дорога до нас!

Що потрібно від тебе:

    * Базові знання в широкому колі IT технологій:
          o Операційні системи та мережі
          o Веб-технології
          o Бази даних
          o Програмування
          o Клієнт-сервер

      Не лякайся їх великої кількості! Ми не чекаємо глибоких знань в кожній з цих технологій, для нас важливі базові знання

    * Знання англійської мови:
          o Чим краще знання англійської мови, тим більше шансів потрапити до нас! Мінімальні вимоги - початковий рівень, який дозволить тобі працювати з документацією.
    * Особисті якості:
          o Відповідальність
          o Дисциплінованість
          o Бажання вчитися та уміння робити це самостійно
          o Спостережливість та творчий підхід до справи

      Якщо Ти є студентом, то май на увазі, що робота у нас - це робота в офісі на повний робочий день

----------


## Vitala_OTK

Благодарю, их сайт я читал. Я подумал что их требования реальные могут отличаться от официальных )

----------


## chronoman

Лучше не думай, а звони и спрашивай, там кстати и телефончики есть, тебе все расскажут из первых уст, даже ознакомительное собеседование с ХР могут провести. А кстати откуда такие думы, что они могут отличаться... Легче прийти на собеседование, отсобеседоваться, если да то супер, если нет, но клиент небезнадежен, то тебе обязательно дадут еще шанс а то и больше, снабдив что нужно и до какого уровня персонально тебе поднатаскать  :smileflag: . А так... ну не знаю, тестер должен быть готов к иттерациям  :smileflag: .

----------


## Dresha48

Такой вопрос к офисным прогерам - учитывают ли время на обед на работе? Т.е. добавляют ли +1 час к работе за счет обеда. (не с 10 до 18,  а с 10 до 19).

----------


## Black_Shef

> Такой вопрос к офисным прогерам - учитывают ли время на обед на работе? Т.е. добавляют ли +1 час к работе за счет обеда. (не с 10 до 18,  а с 10 до 19).


 Формально если рабочий день длится с 9 до 18, включается и обед.
Но фактически работа ненормированная.
Особенно перед сдачей очередной версией проекта.

----------


## chronoman

А я еще не видел контор, в которых не добавляют (исключая случаи, где вообще нет никакого графика работы).

----------


## Alek83

Обычно хотят приблизительно 40 часов в неделю при приблизительных 8 часах в день...
Но как правильно заметил *Black_Shef*, как правило это не строго
Лишь бы ваша командная эффективность была достаточна (попадание под дейли митинги и т.д.)
Хотя встречаются конторы с заморочками, где вопросы "Почему опоздал на 10 минут?!" еще встречаются  :smileflag:

----------


## FREE

Многое зависит от самого руководителя команды. Сколько у нас команд столько и различных требований включая своевременное появление на работе.

----------


## chronoman

> Такой вопрос к офисным прогерам - учитывают ли время на обед на работе? Т.е. добавляют ли +1 час к работе за счет обеда. (не с 10 до 18,  а с 10 до 19).


 Ну судя из вопроса человек исключил варианты работы без графика, а спрашивал работается или 8 часов с обедом или 8 часов без обеда (см. 10-18 или 10-19). Понятное, что можно работать или по сдельному (сделал дело - гуляй смело) или гибким графиком (40 часов в неделю и приходи как хочешь). Тут же о другом (обед за счет конторы по времени или за твой). Сколько работаю в разных конторах никогда не видел такого, чтобы обед по времени оплачивала фирма (систематически).

----------


## dark_star

> Ну судя из вопроса человек исключил варианты работы без графика, а спрашивал работается или 8 часов с обедом или 8 часов без обеда (см. 10-18 или 10-19). Понятное, что можно работать или по сдельному (сделал дело - гуляй смело) или гибким графиком (40 часов в неделю и приходи как хочешь). Тут же о другом (обед за счет конторы по времени или за твой). Сколько работаю в разных конторах никогда не видел такого, чтобы обед по времени оплачивала фирма (систематически).


 Да наверное и нету вообще таких кантор, в которых надо работать строго 8 часов. Обедаешь ты или нет -- твои проблемы, если рабочий день с 9 до 18 -- будь добр. Поэтому лучше всетаки обедать, или выходить из офиса на положенный как _обед_ час

----------


## shipr

Вспомнил шутку о том как выгодно ходить в туалет на работе. За это же тебе ещё и денег платят.
С другой стороны - чем востребованнее из вас специалист, тем меньше таких заморочек.
А так да, обычно оговаривают, что обед в рабочее время не входит, но обычно это никто не проверяет. А если начинают проверять когда ты пришёл/ушёл с/на обеда - тогда надо менять работу.

----------


## Zoreg

> ... А если начинают проверять когда ты пришёл/ушёл с/на обеда - тогда надо менять работу.


 ага, ага. Плюс каждодневные отчёты о проделанной работе :smileflag:

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> ага, ага. Плюс каждодневные отчёты о проделанной работе


 Ежедневные отчёты нужны, и для самоорганизации и для менеджмента проекта, это я говорю как сам делающий такие отчёты.

----------


## Fallout

> ага, ага. Плюс каждодневные отчёты о проделанной работе


 


> Ежедневные отчёты нужны, и для самоорганизации и для менеджмента проекта, это я говорю как сам делающий такие отчёты.


 
Как по мне ежедневные отчеты все таки это больше плохо чем хорошо.
Либо они ни капли не информативны, либо на них очень часто уходит куча времени. 

В итоге все сводится к тому что не вписываешь в отчет и не комитишь всю проделанную работу когда поперло и получилось много, чтоб отчитаться в те дни когда работа "не шла" или очень трудно понятно написать в отчете что ты делал за день.

----------


## Black_Shef

Когда я работал было так

Насчет обеда в нашей команде, team leader сам выгонял на обед, четко по времени.

А насчет отчетов, как таковых не было, но о работе делали вывод по формализованным постам по заданию.

----------


## FlyingEagle

мы делаем еженедельные отчеты по типу :задание - сколько времени потрачено. И никто трагедии из этого не делает

----------


## Fallout

> мы делаем еженедельные отчеты по типу :задание - сколько времени потрачено. И никто трагедии из этого не делает


 разговор то о ежедневных идет :smileflag:  еженедельные - это вполне нормально

----------


## FlyingEagle

> разговор то о ежедневных идет еженедельные - это вполне нормально


 каждый день - это нереально. разве что, сделал таск - отметился и то не всегда помнишь об этом.

----------


## shipr

> разговор то о ежедневных идет еженедельные - это вполне нормально


 Еженедневные/еженедельные отчёты - это всё рудименты из прошлого.
Эдакая метрика для менеджеров, которая почти ни о чём не говорит. 
Вот вы мне скажите, чем ежедневные отчёты лучше, чем каждодневные стендап митинги? Или без бумажки ты букашка?
Давайте поболтаем в другой теме, эта как никак о конторах)

----------


## Hombre

> каждый день - это нереально. разве что, сделал таск - отметился и то не всегда помнишь об этом.


 все реально, быстро привыкаешь
через год на проекте с еженедельными репортами первое время сидишь в шоке и думаешь ну и бардак у вас тута и тунеядство, без ежедневных  репортов уже не можешь, потом опять быстро привыкаешь и становишься таким же тунеядцем  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> Еженедневные/еженедельные отчёты - это всё рудименты из прошлого.
> Эдакая метрика для менеджеров, которая почти ни о чём не говорит. 
> Вот вы мне скажите, чем ежедневные отчёты лучше, чем каждодневные стендап митинги? Или без бумажки ты букашка?
> Давайте поболтаем в другой теме, эта как никак о конторах)


 под ежедневными отчетами имеются ввиду XPlanner, JIRA и прочие списыватели времени на определенную задачу
никто не говорит о напечатывании трактата

если же требуют именно последнего, то в такой фирме работать не стоит

----------


## Джек-Воробей

Отчитываться можно и бумажками и тикетами в баг трекерах, но мне кажется нет лучше отчета о проделанной работе чем парочка солидных дейли комитов с достойными коментами.  :smileflag:

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Отчитываться можно и бумажками и тикетами в баг трекерах, но мне кажется нет лучше отчета о проделанной работе чем парочка солидных дейли комитов с достойными коментами.


 Ну это может скатиться в измерение производительности труда кол-вом строчек кода

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Ну это может скатиться в измерение производительности труда кол-вом строчек кода


 Хуже когда производительность труда измеряется размерами отчетов (не важно каких, хоть в баг трекерах) или длительностью планерок, митингов, скрамов и т.п.

----------


## Ciklum

Теперь в Одессе есть еще и Ciklum.
Активно ищем джавистов и рубистов вот тут   :smileflag: 

Много интересных проектов, интеграция в команды заказчика, загранпоездки, обучающие и развлекательные мероприятия и прочие приятные штучки - гарантированы.  :smileflag:

----------


## forever

> Так я сам проводжу співбесіди час від часу то можу підтвердити, що Логіка таки да може взяти до себе і без досвіду роботи. І ви правильно зауважили, що лише зустріч віч-на-віч може розставити всі крапки над "І".
> Є дуже талонавиті люди у яких "хочу вчитися" або "вчуся дуже швидко" зазначені в резюме справді відповідають дійсності. Доречі, особисто я завжди звертав більше уваги не на зазубрені з Вікіпедії визначення того чи іншого слова, а саме на гнучкість мислення, на те як людина сприймає і "перетравлює" інформацію під час самої співбесіди. Доречі, моя улюблена частина співбесіди - усілякі головоломки. 
> 
> Інгліш - маст хев реквайремент.
> Без нього просто неможливо. ВСЕ англійською. Навіть внутрішня кореспонденція. Мітинги з кастомерами, листування з ними, в решті решт - тести. Аглійською абсолютно все. А відтак і уваги цьому аспектові приділяється немало. Чим вищий рівень - тим значно вищі шанси.


 Вже хочу потрапити на Вашу співбесіду. Головоломки обожнюю! Є де поміркувати 
Але, на жаль, на чому мене завалять - english. в голові затерта шкільна програма (My name is ...) і заношені гугл-перекладач.
І на жаль, досвіду роботи по спеціалізації немає.
Але зате є багато іншого і довгого досвіду в IT сегменті.

У будь-якому випадки є бажання спробувати - це гарна можливість рости над собою і бути корисним.

П.С.: співбесіду вважав за краще б російською мовою, якщо Ви не проти

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Хуже когда производительность труда измеряется размерами отчетов (не важно каких, хоть в баг трекерах) или длительностью планерок, митингов, скрамов и т.п.


 Вообще если смотреть с Customer oriented подхода, то чем счастливее твоя работа делает кастомера, то тем твоя работа лучше.
Это чисто субъективный конечно же подход.

И если менеджер проекта, в каждом индивидуальном случае, знает как делать кастомера более счастливым - будь-то красивые обильные репорты, обилие митингов и т.д., значит работа этого менеджера движется в правильном направлении.
Но это всё есть упаковка, чем хуже код\сервис тем тяжелее его красиво упаковать.

Но изначальный вопрос этой маленькой дискуссии в том что есть разные уровни зрелости компаний. Одни - это "рудименты из прошлого", который знают только метод кнута



> А если начинают проверять когда ты пришёл/ушёл с/на обеда - тогда надо менять работу.


 в других много "пряника" и скатывается в что-то такое



> все реально, быстро привыкаешь
> через год на проекте с еженедельными репортами первое время сидишь в шоке и думаешь ну и бардак у вас тута и тунеядство, без ежедневных  репортов уже не можешь, потом опять быстро привыкаешь и становишься таким же тунеядцем


 Как нужно "пасти котов" - это своего рода искусство IT-менеджера: найти нужных людей, промотивировать их, и посчитать метрики.
И при правильном применении все модные штуки дают положительный результат.




> Еженедневные/еженедельные отчёты - это всё рудименты из прошлого.
> Эдакая метрика для менеджеров, которая почти ни о чём не говорит.


 По поводу метрик хороший пример:
Метрики отображают динамику проекта, например, изменения во времени кол-ва строк кода, процента покрытия юнит тестов, кол-ва мануальных тестов, кол-ва новых тестов, кол-ва багов и т.п. позволяют видеть где появилось много нового кода, а отсутствие роста покрытия юнит тестами и новых мануальных тестов говорит, что новый код потенциально не стабильный, нужно в этой области немного больше усилий потратить на развитие тестовой базы. Или же наоборот - тестеры клепают десятки тестов в день при том что код не изменяется, налицо неэффективное распределение ресурсов.

С точки зрения менеджмента, разработку проекта можно рассматривать как некая  мат. модель с кучей циферок и формулками, которые выдают на выходе либо кружочек зеленого, либо желтого, либо в печальных случаях красного цвета.
Главное чтобы усилия на создание и работу с такими моделями не занимали времени целого отдела  :smileflag:

----------


## shipr

> Теперь в Одессе есть еще и Ciklum.
> Много интересных проектов


 Расскажите про проекты. Интересуют проекты по жабке.

----------


## Ciklum

Есть небольшое описание проектов вот здесь.
Более подробно - могу рассказать лично - обращайтесь в личку.  :smileflag:

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

> О , посты о Логике уже я смотрю удаляются, среди администрации есть поклонники сией чудной и прекрасной конторы видимо? Да?


 +1, вроде бы здесь было обычное обсуждение без ругани и ненормативной лексики. Тема ж вроде бы про обсуждение IT компаний. Если какие-то компании нельзя обсуждать, напишите пожалуйста об этом в шапке. Чтобы все видели "рамки" "свободы слова"

----------


## NikoIa

Доброго всем вечера, давно слежу за этой веткой, вот решил зарегистрироваться и спросить у бывалых. Вопрос следующего плана. Несколько лет проработал админом, теперь хочу стать программистом, знаю основы delphi. На C# написал интересный проектик

серверная часть на PHP. Сейчас пишу похожий проект(рисует на карте гугл путь следования самолета в виде линии, по сигналам полученным из радиоэфира) на java, сервер готов, клиент тестирую. Немного изучал python. Какой из языков выбрать(чтоб финансово не прогадать) и можно ли с таким багажом устроится джуниором не на большие деньги, чтоб набраться опыта если да, то куда ? С англ., пока напряг, в школе и академии учил немецкий, если устроюсь программером, то планирую пойти к репетитору.
Извиняюсь, если вопрос не в тему.

----------


## Влюбленный в жену

> Логику не сильно рекомендую т.к можно ее рассматривать как некий перевалочный пункт, но не более, сильно много своих "но", поработал недолго и ушел, и все делов-то, но не более того, задерживаться там сильно не стоит конечно же


 Да-а-а, парню видно насолили, теперь злобу изливает. У нас в Комодо тоже такое было, только сейчас респект модераторам: четко удаляют сообщения.
А вообще, чушь полную порет. В Лохике не таких уж и студентов, не за такую уж зарплату в 300 у.е, и не такая уж текучка. У меня несколько знакомых там работают, и "студентами" я их не считаю.
Если же человек работает за 300 у.е. (сумма из удаленных постов), то это говорит о его проффесионализме. Так что подучись, посиди над собой и книгами, а не на форуме, и я уверен, что и Лохика, и любая другая контора возьмут тебя те только на испытательный срок.
Лично против тебя ничего не имею, лично не знаю, к Лохике отношения не имею, все выше изложенное - просто совет и размышления на тему.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> p.s.посты я кстати сам потер )), чтобы не разводить ....
> ....
>  извините, это так сказать сезонное, бывает иногда ))


 ну да...
попытался вылить немного дерьма от нефиг делать...
подскользнулся на нем или по шее получил... и решил срочно все убрать...
а учитывая то что осень только начинается - возможно мы еще не раз сможем наблюдать эти выбросы...

----------


## chronoman

Да ну не он это тут тер все, это он или прикалывается или это тот же парень, что тогда с комодо разбирался, может он уже и в логике успел поработать, теперь ждем следующую жертву, какая компания его возьмет на работу. Потому что если все же тер он, а потом на себя же гнал, что мол трут тут про логику неугодное, тогда у парня раздвоение личности, или еще че нить побольше. Тут уже такие были...

----------


## [email protected]

Привет всем одесситам-программерам.
Такой вопросик к вам.
Я сама из Киева. закончила КПИ, успела проработать в Минагрополитике программером-дизайнером, пишу на Delphi. Но жизнь забросила сюда - в Одессу. Соответственно ищу работу..почитала тут ваши сообщения, что к чему..вижу, что здесь интерфейсное программирование умерло, в основном C++, C#, Java, ну впрочем, как и везде)

Так вот собственно сам вопрос. Реально мне реализоваться в Одессе со своими знаниями делфы и возможно ли переквалифицироваться в процессе работы, переучиться другому языку?

Заранее спсб.

----------


## oxigen_

Были у меня знакомые дельфисты, но все уже переквалифицировались на Java/C#. 
Так что вряд ли что-то найдешь на delpi...

----------


## korbus

Что такое "интерфейсное программирование", простите за невежество? А так да, Дельфи в чистом виде нигде не нужна, а если и нужна, то вряд ли стоит туда идти, т.к. в долгосрочной перспективе это будет потерянное время. Лучше набирать опыт в более современных технологиях. Например, в той же Java - предложений больше, зарплаты выше (по сравнению с C#). Или, наоборот, C# - как язык он более симпатичен, а зарплаты хотя и меньше, но по большому счету, с некоторой планки это уже не имеет значения. Менять квалификацию надо заранее, чтобы уже что-то знать на собеседовании (хотя опыт и ценнее, но технические интервью никто не отменял).

----------


## dark_star

> Привет всем одесситам-программерам.
> Такой вопросик к вам.
> Я сама из Киева. закончила КПИ, успела проработать в Минагрополитике программером-дизайнером, пишу на Delphi. Но жизнь забросила сюда - в Одессу. Соответственно ищу работу..почитала тут ваши сообщения, что к чему..вижу, что здесь интерфейсное программирование умерло, в основном C++, C#, Java, ну впрочем, как и везде)
> 
> Так вот собственно сам вопрос. Реально мне реализоваться в Одессе со своими знаниями делфы и возможно ли переквалифицироваться в процессе работы, переучиться другому языку?
> 
> Заранее спсб.


 Что значит умерло?!? Мы вот, к примеру, прекрасно на Java/GWT занимаемся как раз "интерфейсным" программированием

----------


## TmpFile()

А как в Одессе на счет востребованности программистов SQL (Informix, MSSQL, Oracle, FireBird)?
Ведущий программист. Стаж 10 лет. Крупные проекты с большой нагрузкой. (телеком, банк).

----------


## zloyAdmin

> А как в Одессе на счет востребованности программистов SQL (Informix, MSSQL, Oracle, FireBird)?
> Ведущий программист. Стаж 10 лет. Крупные проекты с большой нагрузкой. (телеком, банк).


 Плохо. Мало фирм берут чистых Db девелоперов(если и есть то пара фирм).Буду счастлив если меня убедят в обратном-)) Разве что в банк какой-нибудь. Отчеты писать.

----------


## TmpFile()

> Плохо. Мало фирм берут чистых Db девелоперов(если и есть то пара фирм).Буду счастлив если меня убедят в обратном-)) Разве что в банк какой-нибудь. Отчеты писать.


 Спасибо, за быстрый ответ. 
Печально. Мдя... т.е. рассчитывать на более 8К нет смысла. Как-то печально. Опыт большой и разработки, как сервера, так и клиента, есть богатый опыт разработки, внедрения, сопровождения проектов, некоторый опыт руководства. Очень задумалась... В моем огороде (не Киев) я хоть могу до 10-12К.
Простите, а сеть ли какие-нить головные конторы торговых сетей (а-ля Фуршет, АТБ, Комфи и т.п.)?

----------


## EugeneX9

> А как в Одессе на счет востребованности программистов SQL (Informix, MSSQL, Oracle, FireBird)?
> Ведущий программист. Стаж 10 лет. Крупные проекты с большой нагрузкой. (телеком, банк).


 Вроде Exigen раньше брал, не знаю, как сейчас.

----------


## [email protected]

> А как в Одессе на счет востребованности программистов SQL (Informix, MSSQL, Oracle, FireBird)?
> Ведущий программист. Стаж 10 лет. Крупные проекты с большой нагрузкой. (телеком, банк).


 Год назад собеседовался в Anzer на .Net-программиста. Собеседовали *исключительно* на тему SQL (MSSQL), причем как по мне, тесты были очень серьезные.

----------


## EugeneX9

> Год назад собеседовался в Anzer на .Net-программиста. Собеседовали *исключительно* на тему SQL (MSSQL), причем как по мне, тесты были очень серьезные.


 Например?

----------


## zloyAdmin

> Спасибо, за быстрый ответ. 
> Печально. Мдя... т.е. рассчитывать на более 8К нет смысла. Как-то печально. Опыт большой и разработки, как сервера, так и клиента, есть богатый опыт разработки, внедрения, сопровождения проектов, некоторый опыт руководства. Очень задумалась... В моем огороде (не Киев) я хоть могу до 10-12К.
> Простите, а сеть ли какие-нить головные конторы торговых сетей (а-ля Фуршет, АТБ, Комфи и т.п.)?


 Кстати да забыл .Фоззи вроде держало Oracle developerov (зарплаты не знаю) . Есть еще контора они peoplesoft  занимаются и вроде бы брали раньше людей со знанием Оракл на обучение(но деньги небольшие были).
Exigen была компания с большим проектом на Оракл.Но проект закрылся. 
Могут еще быть какие-то конторы,но вакансий я что-то не видел
Киев в этом плане более перспективен....

----------


## _liberty_

> Кстати да забыл .Фоззи вроде держало Oracle developerov (зарплаты не знаю) .


 В Одессе уже года 4 как не держут.

----------


## shurikwg

> В Одессе уже года 4 как не держут.


 5  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> Например?


 Например, задание номер 10  :smileflag: 

ПС. А если серьезно, то это было год назад, деталей я все равно не помню. Там была тестовая БД, и набор заданий к ней. Одно из главных условий было - не использовать вложенных запросов.
А вообще, я бы в любом случае не стал здесь выкладывать тестовые задания с собеседований, разве что через личку. Для подготовки к собеседованиям есть специальные ресурсы, причем довольно не плохие.

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Для подготовки к собеседованиям есть специальные ресурсы, причем довольно не плохие.


 И правда, и такие нынче есть, но от самой темы просто пацталом  
Интересно, а специальные курсы для подготовки к курсам для подготовки к собеседованиям бывают?

----------


## [email protected]

> И правда, и такие нынче есть, но от самой темы просто пацталом  
> Интересно, а специальные курсы для подготовки к *курсам для подготовки к собеседованиям* бывают?


 Честно говоря, не понял темы для веселья  Какие курсы? В моем сообщении речь шла о *ресурсах*, например, сайт GeeksforGeeks, где собраны разные головоломные и не очень задачи по разным языкам программирования, в том числе есть раздел с вопросами из собеседований. Очень многие советуют использовать этот сайт при подготовке к предстоящим собеседованиям. Что в этом такого "пацтольного"?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

> Честно говоря, не понял темы для веселья  Какие курсы? В моем сообщении речь шла о *ресурсах*...


 вот блин, апечатачка вышла  :smileflag:

----------


## EugeneX9

> Например, задание номер 10 
> 
> ПС. А если серьезно, то это было год назад, деталей я все равно не помню. Там была тестовая БД, и набор заданий к ней. Одно из главных условий было - не использовать вложенных запросов.
> А вообще, я бы в любом случае не стал здесь выкладывать тестовые задания с собеседований, разве что через личку. Для подготовки к собеседованиям есть специальные ресурсы, причем довольно не плохие.


 Я же не хотел все условия, мне было интересно что такое "сложные задания" по БД. Хотя бы из какой области.

----------


## TmpFile()

> Я же не хотел все условия, мне было интересно что такое "сложные задания" по БД. Хотя бы из какой области.


 Ну, вот на днях была на собеседовании чистый SQL (собеседование в торговую сеть не Киев, не Одесса )
все запросы писать ОДНИМ запросом без использования курсоров и временных таблиц:
1. Посчитать среднюю сумму продаж по магазинам (фишка sum(summa)/ count(distinct shop_id) )
2. Посчитать накопительную сумму для каждой строки (t1 left join t1)
3. 3-е было на тему двух вложеных группировок (select min(f1)
from (select f1, max() from t1 group by f1) t) )
И
Построить схему БД - фишка в использовании составных ключей и чеков на значения полей.

Ну, а когда проводила сама собеседования - Народ в 90% случаев не знает даже having, я молчу за оценку планов запросов...

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> PHP/MySQL сейчас требуется на рынке?


 Даже очень! Посмотри ссылку:
http://www.softtechnics.biz/en/jobs/senior_php_developer_zend_framework
Если есть вопросы - отвечу :smileflag:

----------


## Джек-Воробей

С профессиональным праздником господа прогеры, дивелоперы, и прочие ваятели кода!  :smileflag:

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

Компания Softtechnics объявляет конкурс на позицию "web-дизайнер": 
Если Вы имеете:
- опыт работы от 1 года
- знание стандартов W3C, Adobe Photoshop
- навыки верстки вручную на HTML под различны браузеры
- знание HTML, CSS
Тогда Вы тот, кто нам нужен!
Отправляйте резюме по адресу [email protected]

----------


## Icarstudio

Почему нет варианта, мол занимаюсь своими проектами?

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> Почему нет варианта, мол занимаюсь своими проектами?


 Так у меня вот такие проекты, людей искать :smileflag:

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

*Нужен: *  

        Опыт работы от 2х лет С++/С#
•	Отличное знание ООП
•	Опыт работы с P2P / Torrent протоколы
•	Опыт написания toolbars (http://webblogtoolbar.ourtoolbar.com/)
•	Опыт работы с системами контроля версий SVN, CVS
•	Умение разбираться в чужом коде
•	Работа в команде, коммуникабельность 
•	Хороший технический, письменный английский язык 

Основные обязанности:
•	Тестирование, оптимизация, сопровождение продуктов
•	Разработка программ под XP / Vista / 7 
•	Разработка toolbars для браузеров Internet Explorer, Firefox

*Свое резюме высылай по адресу: [email protected]*

----------


## Icarstudio

> Так у меня вот такие проекты, людей искать


 Если будет разовая работа на ПХП и я буду свободен, готов "послужить" во благо Вам и себе Иногда ведь выдается свободное время...

----------


## ленчик11

*Нужны опытные программисты на C++.*

Компании Билайт Софтвер (www.belightsoft.com) - срочно требуются опытные программисты на C++.
Требования:
- Опыт работы не менее 3 лет
- Умение работать вжестком дедлайне
- Хороший уровень английского языка (для чтения документации)
Приветствуются знания:
- Основы кодирования и декодирования аудио и видео форматов
- Cocoa
- QuickTime
- MainConcept
Условия работы:
- Гарантированно высокий уровень зарплат и премий
- Официальное оформление, удобный офис
- Испытательный срок - 1 месяц
Принимаются резюме в текстовом виде (по e-mail - в теле письма).
Собеседование - после рассмотрения резюме.
Контактное лицо: Дмитрий
Телефон: 738-00-20
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: www.belightsoft.com

----------


## nen777w

2 ленчик11
Привет, Ленчик!  :smileflag: 

2 hr:
было бы хорошо если бы вместе с объявлением говорили и вилку. COMODO например говорит и ничего страшного ещё не случилось.

2 all:
Как Вы относитесь к тестовым заданиям которые надо выполнять на дому по часа 2-3 бывает.
У меня один раз был такой опыт, только Я в то время стрелял по нескольким конторам сразу. 
В той конторе где нужно было ещё что то дома сидеть писать (по моему 2-3 задания было, на часов так 8 работы), конечно же проиграла.
Потому как сделайте нам тестовое задание, а потом поговорим... как то совсем не вдохновляет их делать ИМХО.

----------


## korbus

А что именно не вдохновляет? У меня были тестовые задания, больше двух дней делал (старался  :smileflag:  Тестовые задания это шанс показать, что вы действительно что-то умеете, в лучшем виде. Дополнительно появляется предмет разговора, выгодный вам, т.к. вы уже разобрались в теме и имели время подумать. Но если вы больше склонны поговорить ни о чем, тогда понятно...

----------


## shurikwg

Это для молодых специалистов имеет смысл, когда компания выбирает из нескольких кандидатов, то можно дать тестовое задание. Но если речь идет о серьезном девелопере, который сам выбирает копманию, тестовое задание он врядли будет делать, для него эти пару дней это слишком дорого.

----------


## SoftTechnics/HR

> 2 ленчик11
> Привет, Ленчик! 
> 
> 2 hr:
> было бы хорошо если бы вместе с объявлением говорили и вилку. COMODO например говорит и ничего страшного ещё не случилось.
> 
> .


 Согласна: для Senior C++ developer,который отвечает требованиям компании, со старта - 2500.

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> Это для молодых специалистов имеет смысл, когда компания выбирает из нескольких кандидатов, то можно дать тестовое задание. Но если речь идет о серьезном девелопере, который сам выбирает копманию, тестовое задание он врядли будет делать, для него эти пару дней это слишком дорого.


 100% так оно и есть.
Тестовое задание покажет только базовые навыки. Оно и нужно для новичков.
А опытного можно оценить только по личному общению, послужному списку и отзывам от коллег.

----------


## smitt.job

> Это для молодых специалистов имеет смысл...


 это имеет смысл для все. кто-то считает себя опытным, а для кого-то этого недостаточно. тестовое задание это не попытка узнать насколько глубоко вы знаете ту или иную область, скорее это тест на вашу стресоустойчивость и смекалку.

----------


## Fallout

> это имеет смысл для все. кто-то считает себя опытным, а для кого-то этого недостаточно. тестовое задание это не попытка узнать насколько глубоко вы знаете ту или иную область, скорее это тест на вашу стресоустойчивость и смекалку.


 очень интересно посмотреть на пример тестового задания испытывающее именно то что вы указали

----------


## Icarstudio

Я у себя в резюме даже пишу, мол, никаких тестовых заданий, возможно, мол, только небольшое на месте во время собеседования Вот, собственно, не знаю, как сейчас, но раньше в "Интерсоге" давали тестовое задание на часик во время собеседования...

----------


## Alek83

> Я у себя в резюме даже пишу, мол, никаких тестовых заданий, возможно, мол, только небольшое на месте во время собеседования Вот, собственно, не знаю, как сейчас, но раньше в "Интерсоге" давали тестовое задание на часик во время собеседования...


 В последний раз, когда я там был (месяцев 6 назад), давали задание, но там парой часов не ограничивалось... высылали на дом...
На ту вакансию нужно было решить задачки с применением паттернов + юнит тесты

ЗЫ кстати, я нашел это занятие полезным. Решить инженерную задачку, вспомнить паттерны... если есть свободное время - почему нет?

----------


## Джек-Воробей

У буржуев есть правильная традиция: тестовые задания длительностью более нескольких часов - оплачиваются, причем вплоть до временного эквивалента будущей зп разработчика.

----------


## cONST

> На ту вакансию нужно было решить задачки с применением паттернов + юнит тесты
> 
> ЗЫ кстати, я нашел это занятие полезным. Решить инженерную задачку, вспомнить паттерны... если есть свободное время - почему нет?


 Ага, весною ещё высылали. И в Эксиджене пару лет назад высылали в ответ на CV.

Ключевой же остаётся фраза про свободное время...

----------


## Icarstudio

> У буржуев есть правильная традиция: тестовые задания длительностью более нескольких часов - оплачиваются, причем вплоть до временного эквивалента будущей зп разработчика.


 Хорошая традиция, притом стимулирует по идее скорейшее выполнение тестового.

2Конст, а про свободное время, у кого-то оно есть на выполнение 2-х часового и более тестового задания? Занять себя всегда можно чем-то "правильным", например, отремонтировать что-то по дому, с девушкой время провести или даже выпить пивка, просматривая фильм

----------


## cONST

> 2Конст, а про свободное время, у кого-то оно есть на выполнение 2-х часового и более тестового задания? Занять себя всегда можно чем-то "правильным", например, отремонтировать что-то по дому, с девушкой время провести или даже выпить пивка, просматривая фильм


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *Офф*Свободным временем я привык считать время свободное и от пива, и от работы по дому, и даже от девушки :) Это такое время, когда сидишь и плюёшь в потолок. На жаль, давно не было такого.

А насчёт выполнения тестовых заданий после работы - обычно после работы голова настолько устаёт, что уже не способна ни на какие программизмы.

Так и лежат они в списке долгосрочных ToDo на тему "надо бы сделать, чтобы размять мозги".

----------


## Icarstudio

Вот-вот, свободного времени фактически быть не может

----------


## SmartDocuments

Еще одна IT-контора в Одессе - *Smart Documents*
филиал голландской компании (не аутсорс)

про подробности и вакансии можно почитать здесь

----------


## Naidi

Я хотела бы спросить, куда можент пойти работать начинающий программист. Я в этом году закончила политех и уж больно хочется работать по специальности, но вот работаю в данный момент не совсем по специальности. Пишу программы в среде MatLab и С++. Так вот к чему я это все. Не могли бы подсказать есть ли в Одессе фирмы, которым нужны подобные специалисты. Да и вообще хотелось бы узнать начальные требования для других организаций, которые готовы брать на работу начинающих и трудолюбивых специалистов и делать из них профи.

----------


## Andreas

> Я хотела бы спросить, куда можент пойти работать начинающий программист. Я в этом году закончила политех и уж больно хочется работать по специальности, но вот работаю в данный момент не совсем по специальности. Занимаюсь написанием программ для решения специфических математических задач в среде MatLab и С++, и произвожу кучу расчетов. Вещи срьездные да и требования тоже, но оплачиваются совсем мало - контора государственная. Так вот к чему я это все. Не могли бы подсказать есть ли в Одессе фирмы, которым нужны подобные специалисты. Да и вообще хотелось бы узнать начальные требования для других организаций, которые готовы брать на работу начинающих и трудолюбивых специалистов и делать из них профи.


 стучитесь во все и узнавайте сами, наверняка где-то обучат
но честно говоря таких возможностей, какие были еще несколько лет назад, сейчас для новичков уже нет...

----------


## Zelion_D

> Я хотела бы спросить, куда можент пойти работать начинающий программист. Я в этом году закончила политех и уж больно хочется работать по специальности, но вот работаю в данный момент не совсем по специальности. Пишу программы в среде MatLab и С++. Так вот к чему я это все. Не могли бы подсказать есть ли в Одессе фирмы, которым нужны подобные специалисты. Да и вообще хотелось бы узнать начальные требования для других организаций, которые готовы брать на работу начинающих и трудолюбивых специалистов и делать из них профи.


 Для Junior C++ программиста необходимо знать:
1) C/C++ (крепкие базовые знания)
2) STL (если писать под Windows, то ещё и ATL/WTL, COM)
3) Базовые знания об ООП

Без этих начальных знаний нет смысла куда-то идти даже на собеседование. Этих знаний в универе не дают в должной форме.

Поэтому: читать книжки, форумы, делать примеры.

----------


## Zelion_D

Хочу заметить, что человек, имеющий понятия о C/C++ (в универе сам делал лабы), может осилить выше перечисленный список за пару месяцев, если конечно уделять этому достаточно времени. Ну и главное желание. Никаких курсов для этого не надо.

----------


## korbus

Из базовых курсов на собеседованиях еще могут спросить SQL, а из не совсем базовых - паттерны. Ну и сетевые технологии также не стоит игнорировать (сети и SQL как бы должны знать все).

----------


## Zelion_D

> Из базовых курсов на собеседованиях еще могут спросить SQL, а из не совсем базовых - паттерны. Ну и сетевые технологии также не стоит игнорировать (сети и SQL как бы должны знать все).


 Паттерны у Junior'ов не спрашивают. Разве что как бонус, но не обязательно. SQL и сети тоже как бонусы, если в вакансии не оговорено иначе.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... брать на работу начинающих и трудолюбивых специалистов и делать из них профи.


 интересно... и зачем компании делать для кого то профи?
проще взять готового профи... чем вложить в создание профи кучу ресурсов и не получить ничего взамен...

----------


## Fallout

> интересно... и зачем компании делать для кого то профи?
> проще взять готового профи... чем вложить в создание профи кучу ресурсов и не получить ничего взамен...


 Как правило толковый человек сам из себя сделает профи в процессе работы, а вот рост компенсации за профессиональным ростом может не поспевать, отсюда и выгода

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... отсюда и выгода


 однако эта выгода длится не так долго... а ровно до осознания работником своего уровня...
после этого начинается поиск места с достойной компенсацией...

----------


## oxigen_

> интересно... и зачем компании делать для кого то профи?
> проще взять готового профи... чем вложить в создание профи кучу ресурсов и не получить ничего взамен...


 Конечно любая компания хочет готового профи. Потому и платят по $500-$1000 тому, кто приведет к ним этого самого профи. Но вот только работы много, а профи мало.

----------


## Fallout

> однако эта выгода длится не так долго... а ровно до осознания работником своего уровня...
> после этого начинается поиск места с достойной компенсацией...


 Бывает так что люди вообще не осознают этого(мечта конторы) или осознают но не очень быстро. Выгода все равно есть длится это долго или не очень.

Плюс новичками очень удобно разбавлять команды устоявшихся профиков, но при этом для заказчика преувеличивать уровень новичков.
Да и вообще часто они должны быть в командах для выполнения подсобных работ.

Конечно вся эта политика с новичками зависит от компании и стиля в ее управлении.

----------


## Fallout

> Конечно любая компания хочет готового профи. Потому и платят по $500-$1000 тому, кто приведет к ним этого самого профи. Но вот только работы много, а профи мало.


 Они очень часто хотят профи под себя, то есть под свои проекты и нужды.
Это не частый случай что нашелся человек точно подходящий.

К примеру прет человека от работы с микроконтроллерами, но на рынке труда сейчас такие не требуются и сидит он в качестве среднего работника в какой то конторе. Но только стоит на горизонте появится проекту как раз где такой человек подходит, он сразу же становится профи.

Если же профи широко профиля - то просто не хватает денег на его перекупку. А те бонусы тем к то его приведет рассчитаны на авось больше, может "сарафанное радио" сработает когда такой профи будет уходить откуда то да и придет к ним.

----------


## Zelion_D

Зная основы, стать профи в той или иной области займёт пару месяцев, зависит конечно от области. Конечно, всегда есть подводные камни, но много чего уже давно расписано в интернете. Главное желание работать.

----------


## MILA_07

Люди,я возможно не в ту тему забрела,но понятия не имею где ещё можно спросить.Посоветуйте контору по созданию интеренет магазинов,так чтоб не очень дорого и качественно? И что вобще нужно для того ,чтоб открыть интернет магазин? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Naidi

> Для Junior C++ программиста необходимо знать:
> 1) C/C++ (крепкие базовые знания)
> 2) STL (если писать под Windows, то ещё и ATL/WTL, COM)
> 3) Базовые знания об ООП
> 
> Без этих начальных знаний нет смысла куда-то идти даже на собеседование. Этих знаний в универе не дают в должной форме.
> 
> Поэтому: читать книжки, форумы, делать примеры.


 Спасибо за более подробный ответ. Буду учить.

----------


## _SV_

> Люди,я возможно не в ту тему забрела,но понятия не имею где ещё можно спросить.Посоветуйте контору по созданию интеренет магазинов,так чтоб не очень дорого и качественно? И что вобще нужно для того ,чтоб открыть интернет магазин? Заранее спасибо.


 http://davinci-design.com.ua/

----------


## Romikgy

> Конечно любая компания хочет готового профи. Потому и платят по $500-$1000 тому, кто приведет к ним этого самого профи. Но вот только работы много, а профи мало.


 а где профи мало ? можно узнать ... я бы туда хотел ... вдруг мое профи подойдет ...

----------


## SmartDocuments

> а где профи мало ? можно узнать ... я бы туда хотел ... вдруг мое профи подойдет ...


 например у нас 
они (профи) есть, но хочется побольше и поупитаннее

----------


## Chevyk

> ... и поупитаннее


 не пойму, эт типа им голодать придется?

----------


## SmartDocuments

> не пойму, эт типа им голодать придется?


 .. не долго, мы их первыми съедим... 

а вообще ограничений по конституции, семейному статусу, политическим и религиозным взглядам не практикуем  :smileflag: 
... был бы специалист хороший

----------


## cgmax

Добрый день.
Подскажите, есть ли в Одессе компании работающие с CG графикой или геймдев аутсорсом?  И насколько необходимы специалисты в данной отрасли?

----------


## Ciklum

Раз уж тут все пиарят свои компании и вакансии, внесем и свою лепту, предлагаем хорошие условия для Senior .Net тут  :smileflag:

----------


## Niceangel

Куди не глянь, лише Senior і майже немає Junior і жодного Middle. Цікаво, звідки тоді має взятися Senior з досвідом в 5 років?

----------


## Black_Shef

> Куди не глянь, лише Senior і майже немає Junior і жодного Middle. Цікаво, звідки тоді має взятися Senior з досвідом в 5 років?


 Когда-то по этому поводу мне было сказано



> Сам должен учиться

----------


## Niceangel

Так, вчитися. Я згоден... Але ж треба не лише вчитися, а й мати практики на 5 років, на реальних проектах з реальними проблемами. І це можливо лише в реальній компанії. Яка бере на роботу лише на позицію Senior зі стажем 4+ роки. І з цього замкненого кола лише один вихід - залишається лише робити лаби на С#  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Так, вчитися. Я згоден... Але ж треба не лише вчитися, а й мати практики на 5 років, на реальних проектах з реальними проблемами. І це можливо лише в реальній компанії. Яка бере на роботу лише на позицію Senior зі стажем 4+ роки. І з цього замкненого кола лише один вихід - залишається лише робити лаби на С#


 C# можно выучить и самому. Придумываешь себе задание и делаешь его. Вот тебе и опыт. Постепенно поднимаешь планку сложности. Конечно, на реальных проектах будут нюансы, которые ты врядле сам встретишь, но это не так страшно. Главное желание. Просто во многих конторах глупые люди работают, они не понимают, что некоторый молодняк за пол года может прыгнуть выше, чем некоторые их сотрудники, работающие в конторе много лет. И флаг им в руки, на такую контору смело можно ложить болт, с глупыми людьми нет будущего. Подтягиваешь знания и ходишь на собеседования. Если у тебя действительно есть способность, то специалисты это заметят и тебя возьмут junior'ом или middle'ом.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Раз уж тут все пиарят свои компании и вакансии, внесем и свою лепту, предлагаем хорошие условия для Senior .Net тут


 Ciklum expects:
•	C#, .NET, Visual Studio 2010 (4+ years of experience)

А ничего, что 2010 версия вышла весной этого года? Смахивает на "понты для приезжих"  :smileflag:  Может я что-то не понимаю, но моя точка зрения такова, что hr-менеджер должен иметь представление о том, какие требования ставят перед кандидатом, а не просто писать "умные буковки" от балды.

----------


## Ciklum

> Ciklum expects:
> •	C#, .NET, Visual Studio 2010 (4+ years of experience)
> 
> А ничего, что 2010 версия вышла весной этого года?


 Согласна. Камень в огород приняли, поправим.  :smileflag: 
Спасибо за обратную связь.

----------


## NikoIa

> Ciklum expects:
> •	C#, .NET, Visual Studio 2010 (4+ years of experience)
> 
> А ничего, что 2010 версия вышла весной этого года? Смахивает на "понты для приезжих"  Может я что-то не понимаю, но моя точка зрения такова, что hr-менеджер должен иметь представление о том, какие требования ставят перед кандидатом, а не просто писать "умные буковки" от балды.


 На различных сайтах аля работа.уа вообще идет все в вперемешку, языки технологии да и часто бывает, что не правильно пишут название языков и технологий. А когда предлагают должность сисадмина -  складывается ощущение, что человек, который составлял это объявление, просто достал справочник по данной тематике и начал подряд выписывать слова, иногда даже пропуская запятые. Так, что это еще не такая страшная ошибка.

----------


## Zelion_D

> На различных сайтах аля работа.уа вообще идет все в вперемешку, языки технологии да и часто бывает, что не правильно пишут название языков и технологий. А когда предлагают должность сисадмина -  складывается ощущение, что человек, который составлял это объявление, просто достал справочник по данной тематике и начал подряд выписывать слова, иногда даже пропуская запятые. Так, что это еще не такая страшная ошибка.


 Согласен  :smileflag:  Когда искал первую работу, тоже удивлялся. Казалось, что перечисляют всё что только можно, в надежде, что кандидат знает хоть что-то из этого.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Согласна. Камень в огород приняли, поправим. 
> Спасибо за обратную связь.


 Оперативно

----------


## cONST

> Согласен  Когда искал первую работу, тоже удивлялся. Казалось, что перечисляют всё что только можно, в надежде, что кандидат знает хоть что-то из этого.


 Тут вспомнилось:


  *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп и боян*Вакансия: водитель.
Требования: профессиональные навыки управлении легковыми и грузовыми автомобилями, троллейбусами, трамваями, поездами метрополитена и фуникулёра, экскаваторами и бульдозерами, спецмашинами на гусеничном ходу, боевыми машинами пехоты и современными легкими / средними танками, находящимися на вооружении стран СНГ и НАТО.
Навыки раллийского и экстремального вождения - обязательны, опыт управления болидами F1 - приветствуется. Знания и опыт ремонта поршневых и роторных двигателей, автоматических и ручных трансмиссий, систем зажигания, бортовых компьютеров, антиблокировочных систем, навигационных систем (GPS) и автомобильных аудиосистем ведущих производителей - обязательны. Опыт проведения кузовных и окрасочных работ приветствуется.

Претенденты должны иметь сертификаты:
Mercedes, BMV, Ceneral Motors, а также справки об участии в крупных международных ралли не более чем двухлетней давности. Зарплата 1500-2500 у.е., определяется по результатам собеседования.

----------


## korbus

> Ciklum expects:
> •	C#, .NET, Visual Studio 2010 (4+ years of experience)
> 
> А ничего, что 2010 версия вышла весной этого года? Смахивает на "понты для приезжих"


 А ничего, что первая VS.NET вышла в феврале 2002-го, и стех пор по большому счету мало что изменилось? И 4 года опыта относятся не конекретно к VS2010, а к среде разработки вообще? Т.к. если вы 4 года просидели на Vs2005/8, то привыкание к 2010 займет один-два дня, не больше. Не нужно все так буквально воспринимать  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> А ничего, что первая VS.NET вышла в феврале 2002-го, и стех пор по большому счету мало что изменилось? И 4 года опыта относятся не конекретно к VS2010, а к среде разработки вообще? Т.к. если вы 4 года просидели на Vs2005/8, то привыкание к 2010 займет один-два дня, не больше. Не нужно все так буквально воспринимать


 В вакансии не должно быть ляпов  :smileflag:  Иначе можно и контору не так "буквально воспринимать".

P.S.: Юзаю 2008 и пока что даже не вижу смысла на 2010 переходить.

----------


## NikoIa

*cONST* - ого, это кто-то Джеймса Бонда искал ?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> *cONST* - ого, это кто-то Джеймса Бонда искал ?


 да нет... это весьма известная шутка на тему если бы вместо программиста искали водителя...

----------


## NikoIa

*-=TigeR=-* не слышал, отличное сравнение

----------


## EugeneX9

> *-=TigeR=-* не слышал, отличное сравнение


 


> Если бы водителей принимали на работу так же, как и программистов, то выглядело бы это примерно так:   * Вакансия: водитель*.
>   Требования: профессиональные навыки в управлении  легковыми и  грузовыми автомобилями, троллейбусами, трамваями, поездами   метрополитена и фуникулёра, экскаваторами и бульдозерами, спецмашинами   на гусенечном ходу, боевыми машинами пехоты и современными   легкими/средними танками, находящимися на вооружении стран СНГ и НАТО. 
>    Навыки раллийного и экстремального вождения  обязательны. Опыт  управления болидами "Формулы 1" - приветствуется.  Знания и опыт ремонта  поршневых и роторных двигателей, автоматических и  ручных трансмиссий,  систем зажигания, бортовых компьютеров,  антиблокировочных систем,  навигационных систем и автомобильных  аудиосистем ведущих  производителей. Опыт проведения кузовных и  окрасочных работ -  приветствуется. Претенденты должны иметь сертификаты *Mercedes, BMW, General Motors*, а также справки об участии в крупных международных соревнованиях не более, чем двухлетней давности. 
> 
> * Зарплата: 1500-2500 рублей*, определяется по результатам собеседования


  :smileflag:

----------


## korbus

> P.S.: Юзаю 2008 и пока что даже не вижу смысла на 2010 переходить.


 Смысл, точнее необходимость, появляется при разработке под 4 сильвер, т.к. с более ранними уже нет смысла связываться.

----------


## Rett Pop

> Ciklum expects:
> •	C#, .NET, Visual Studio 2010 (4+ years of experience)
> 
> А ничего, что 2010 версия вышла весной этого года? Смахивает на "понты для приезжих"  Может я что-то не понимаю, но моя точка зрения такова, что hr-менеджер должен иметь представление о том, какие требования ставят перед кандидатом, а не просто писать "умные буковки" от балды.


 Ciklum expects:
•	C#, .NET, Visual Studio 2006 (4+ years of experience)

----------


## Niceangel

Visual Studio 2006? А Microsoft про це знає?

----------


## Andreas

> Visual Studio 2006? А Microsoft про це знає?


 слушайте, достали 
по сути есть что сказать по теме?

----------


## Zelion_D

> Смысл, точнее необходимость, появляется при разработке под 4 сильвер, т.к. с более ранними уже нет смысла связываться.


 Чур меня снова связаться с веб-технологиями  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> слушайте, достали 
> по сути есть что сказать по теме?


 По теме тут уже давно всё сказали и ничего полезного больше не пишут. Если Вам нужно обучение + работа, отрываете пятую точку от кресла и идёте по конторам.

----------


## Andreas

> По теме тут уже давно всё сказали и ничего полезного больше не пишут. Если Вам нужно обучение + работа, отрываете пятую точку от кресла и идёте по конторам.


 мне не нужно, противно читать обсуждения правильного/неправильного написания ваканcий от HR, хватаясь за одну неправильно написанную цифру

в конце-концов не человек на этой должности будет вас собеседовать, а вот там уже и выясните какой конкретно продукт нужен и опыт работы в нем

----------


## Zelion_D

> мне не нужно, противно читать обсуждения правильного/неправильного написания ваканcий от HR, хватаясь за одну неправильно написанную цифру
> 
> в конце-концов не человек на этой должности будет вас собеседовать, а вот там уже и выясните какой конкретно продукт нужен и опыт работы в нем


 Ну извините  :smileflag:

----------


## korbus

> Чур меня снова связаться с веб-технологиями


 Сильверлайт это не совсем веб на самом деле. Скорее, это веб с человеческим лицом  :smileflag:

----------


## victor_im

> Вопрос - допускают ли какие-нибудь компании (расквартированные в Одессе) удаленную либо частично удаленную работу (скажем что-то типа день в офисе - день дома)? Речь идет об опытном миде.


 это зависит от специфики работы. не всякая программерская работа возможна в удаленном варианте .

на проектах работающих с "железками" это обычно невозможно, т.к. железка больших денег стоит и тебе из офиса ее вынести не дадут.
а если какое-нибудь серверное приложение, то запросто. коннектишься терминалом, и делаешь удаленно все что хочешь из дома. я так работал с солярисом находящимся в штатах ,через х-терминал, и скорости моего провайдера хватало чтоб запускать удаленно среду разработки с дебаггером

----------


## victor_im

кто-нибудь есть из TPE ?
напишите в личку.
нашел только "чернуху", причем 2008 годом датированную. наверное все изменилось в лучшую сторону

----------


## Alek83

> нашел только "чернуху", причем 2008 годом датированную. наверное все изменилось в лучшую сторону


 Работал там года 2 назад или чуть меньше...

В принципе, не все так плохо
Попадешь в команду к нормальному тимлиду, и сработаешься с ним - будешь в шоколаде
Если нет - лучше взять вариант, если, конечно, он у вас есть  :smileflag:

----------


## Intelligent

Если кому интересно, то звонили сегодня мне по поводу предложения работы из киевской компании NetCracker - только открыли офис в Одессе и сейчас ищут java программистов. Вакансии можно в нете найти.
Видимо уже опять не хватает в Киеве программистов и скоро пойдет очередная волна переманивания людей.

----------


## Andreas

> Если кому интересно, то звонили сегодня мне по поводу предложения работы из киевской компании NetCracker - только открыли офис в Одессе и сейчас ищут java программистов. Вакансии можно в нете найти.
> Видимо уже опять не хватает в Киеве программистов и скоро пойдет очередная волна переманивания людей.


 при чем тут хватает или не хватает?
в Одессе просто рабочая сила пока прилично дешевле, а технической азы для наличия программистов достаточно, и город с достаточно хорошей репутацией в Европе, а также с аэропортом, который пусть и паршивый, но в который летают прямые рейсы из нек. европейских городов, что облегчает коммуникацию с клиентом
в плане инфраструктуры гораздо привлекательнее Днепра, Харькова или Донецка

и на счет переманивания ты не спеши - налоговая ситуация непонятна, кто как будет работать тоже, не думаю что люди сильно уж будут лететь менять работу, зная что на текущем месте и так пока не плохо

----------


## Zoreg

> ...
> и на счет переманивания ты не спеши - налоговая ситуация непонятна, кто как будет работать тоже, не думаю что люди сильно уж будут лететь менять работу, зная что на текущем месте и так пока не плохо


 к стати, у кого что в конторе слышно, в связи с новыми налоговыми веяниями, какие схемы?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> к стати, у кого что в конторе слышно, в связи с новыми налоговыми веяниями, какие схемы?


 оно еще не принято...
как можно обходить то чего еще нет? все ждут...

----------


## Andreas

> к стати, у кого что в конторе слышно, в связи с новыми налоговыми веяниями, какие схемы?


 те, кто работал официально - для них ничего не поменяется...
для остальных пока ничего не ясно

----------


## Zoreg

> те, кто работал официально - для них ничего не поменяется...
> для остальных пока ничего не ясно


 Официально ты имеешь ввиду мин зп + конверт? 
Я вообще говорю о так называемых ЧП, коих немало среди одесских, да и не только контор

----------


## Andreas

> Официально ты имеешь ввиду мин зп + конверт? 
> Я вообще говорю о так называемых ЧП, коих немало среди одесских, да и не только контор


 официально я имею ввиду официально вся ЗП

а ЧП насколько я знаю могут перевести на ВЭД - при таком раскладе компании абсолютно пофиг какое законодательство, весь груз ответственности ложится на работника

----------


## Zoreg

> официально я имею ввиду официально вся ЗП
> 
> а ЧП насколько я знаю могут перевести на ВЭД - при таком раскладе компании абсолютно пофиг какое законодательство, весь груз ответственности ложится на работника


 То есть?

----------


## Andreas

> То есть?


 т.е. можешь почитать что такое ВЭД, я руководствуюсь только слухами
меня все это мало волнует, как работающего официально

----------


## Alek83

> а ЧП насколько я знаю могут перевести на ВЭД - при таком раскладе компании абсолютно пофиг какое законодательство, весь груз ответственности ложится на работника


 это может быть справедливо для фрилансеров

конторский СПД-шник заключает договор с конторой.. с местным юр. лицом. Ну, обычно так происходит  :smileflag: 

А вот среди реальных минусов - потеря единого налога... (по причине более 50% дохода от одного заказчика)

Конторы, которые давали белую ЗП и раньше, будут в шоколаде, им платить меньше придется (снижен подоходный, если я правильно помню)

----------


## Alek83

> ...
> меня все это мало волнует ...


 Аналогично.. наш биг босс приехал, посмотрел сколько придется компенсировать налогов СПД-сотрудникам в случае потери единого, и сказал Ок, ноу проблем...

Так что дерзайте.. похоже, западные хлопцы даже в этом случае в минусе не окажутся  :smileflag:

----------


## Andreas

> конторский СПД-шник заключает договор с конторой.. с местным юр. лицом. Ну, обычно так происходит


 ну вот видимо так было раньше, с новым налоговым и СПДшники в некоторых конторах будут переведены на другую систему




> А вот среди реальных минусов - потеря единого налога... (по причине более 50% дохода от одного заказчика)


 вот тут возможен вариант дробления компании на 3 других, но видимо дабы не гневить налоговиков и не иметь проблем им легче перейти на ВЭД




> Конторы, которые давали белую ЗП и раньше, будут в шоколаде, им платить меньше придется (снижен подоходный, если я правильно помню)


 платить придется больше - подоходный увеличивается с 15 до 18%
правда это единственное что меняется, т.е. работники сейчас потеряют 3% от ЗП, вряд ли кто-то будет заморачиваться пересчетом

----------


## Zoreg

> т.е. можешь почитать что такое ВЭД, я руководствуюсь только слухами
> меня все это мало волнует, как работающего официально


 Ну что такой ВЭД я слыхал. Я в смысле 


> весь груз ответственности ложится на работника


 , это почему? Ведь если (как правило) контота занималась ведение СПД, то и дальше будет "вести" ВЭД. О каком грузе речь?

----------


## Andreas

> Ну что такой ВЭД я слыхал. Я в смысле , это почему? Ведь если (как правило) контота занималась ведение СПД, то и дальше будет "вести" ВЭД. О каком грузе речь?


 речь о юридическом грузе, точнее не знаю - не интересовался

----------


## Escape

> и на счет переманивания ты не спеши - налоговая ситуация непонятна, кто как будет работать тоже, не думаю что люди сильно уж будут лететь менять работу, зная что на текущем месте и так пока не плохо


 Неткрекер работает полностью в белую, так, что многие могут задуматься.

----------


## EugeneX9

> А вот среди реальных минусов - потеря единого налога... (по причине более 50% дохода от одного заказчика)


 В последней редакции эта норма именно для ИТ исключена. И именно для ИТ единый налог 1000грв. Что будет в финале неизвестно.

----------


## victor_im

> в Одессе просто рабочая сила пока прилично дешевле, а технической азы для наличия программистов достаточно, и город с достаточно хорошей


 насчет дешевизны спорный вопрос. Одесса дорогой город, и здесь любят "понты" (немцы удивляются, говорят у вас Х5 больше чем во всей Германии).  и ЗП программистов в "хороших" местах не сильно отличаются от Киевских контор типа материалайза

----------


## Andreas

> насчет дешевизны спорный вопрос. Одесса дорогой город, и здесь любят "понты" (немцы удивляются, говорят у вас Х5 больше чем во всей Германии).  и ЗП программистов в "хороших" местах не сильно отличаются от Киевских контор типа материалайза


 а никто и не спорит что город по Украинским меркам дорогой и реально зарплаты некоторых программеров на уровне Киевских, но таких людей в городе с несколько десятков, не более

но в плане работы с клиентами Одесса гораздо привлекательнее других городов

----------


## victor_im

> а никто и не спорит что город по Украинским меркам дорогой и реально зарплаты некоторых программеров на уровне Киевских, но таких людей в городе с несколько десятков, не более
> 
> но в плане работы с клиентами Одесса гораздо привлекательнее других городов


 в Одессе инфраструктура больше подходит для международного бизнеса (если сравнивать с другими городами, кроме Киева) . а для ИТ индустрии еще и достаточное количество специалистов (3 вуза их выпускают)
так что думаю что перспективы развития ИТ-аутсорсинга у нас хорошие. вот Циклум недавно открылся, придут и другие постепенно

----------


## ManiacHgh

ребята, почитайте проект кодекса. Там все нормально. поднимут единый налог с 200 до 600 и все.

----------


## EugeneX9

> ребята, почитайте проект кодекса. Там все нормально. поднимут единый налог с 200 до 600 и все.


 Вот читали:



> Кроме того,  отдельно определена ставка единого налога для предпринимателей, занимающихся  деятельностью в *сфере информатизации*  – для них ставка установлена в размере * 1000* грн. независимо от  каких-либо других факторов.
> 
> 
>  Ставка  налога подлежит *ежегодной индексации* на индекс потребительских цен (п. 294.9  ст. 294 проекта Налогового кодекса).


 Плюс возможно еще несколько сот гривен в ПФ.
А вообще возникает ощущение, что для ИТ сделали исключение и ЕН для ИТ оставят, причем явно знают, что в большинстве случаев это по сути зарплата.
Думаю в общей сложности будут струшивать 150-200$ в месяц.

----------


## ManiacHgh

все верно. в текущем проэкте 1000, пан Бродский в блоге говорил что договорились до 600. Что это зарплата действительно понимают. 

Отдельно ПФ в любом случае есть (33% от минимальной 901грн). ИТ действительно почти отдельно в кодексе прописано. Есть шанс, что будут отраслевые льготы через пару лет, но всех выведут на белую ЗП (вилами по воде писано конечно)

P.S. считаю обсуждение кодекса в этой теме в дальнейшем не нужным.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ... но всех выведут на белую ЗП (вилами по воде писано конечно)...


 не.... не выведут...
пока будет принуд. отчисление в соц.страх 42% что в купе с подоходным дает около 50% - не будет...
работодатель в здравом уме не захочет платить две зарплаты вместо одной... а работник не захочет терять пол зарплаты... непонятно с какой радости...
но все же стоит подождать что примут и самое главное что подпишет...
поскольку в нашей стране могут легко менять правила игры 10 раз  за 5 минут...

----------


## Andreas

> не.... не выведут...
> пока будет принуд. отчисление в соц.страх 42% что в купе с подоходным дает около 50% - не будет...
> работодатель в здравом уме не захочет платить две зарплаты вместо одной... а работник не захочет терять пол зарплаты... непонятно с какой радости...
> но все же стоит подождать что примут и самое главное что подпишет...
> поскольку в нашей стране могут легко менять правила игры 10 раз  за 5 минут...


 во-первых отчисления с работодателя процентов 32-33, а не 42!
во-вторых с чего вдруг 2 зарплаты, когда полторы 
в-третьих если работодатель берет на себя груз подоходного налога, то работник вообще ничего не теряет, если же работник платит подоходный, то фонд зарплаты повышается для работодателя всего на треть

ну и последнее - в конце-концов можно сделать систему при которой работник по контракту с фирмой будет получать деньги, при этом отчислять с них только подоходный налог в размере 18%, при этом т.к. фирма за границей, то никакие отчисления в пенсионный и соцстрах она не делает - я так понимаю это и есть на текущий момент ВЭД
ИМХО это и есть нормальная система, т.к. платить нормальные налоги все равно все должны

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> во-первых отчисления с работодателя процентов 32-33, а не 42!
> во-вторых с чего вдруг 2 зарплаты, когда полторы 
> в-третьих если работодатель берет на себя груз подоходного налога, то работник вообще ничего не теряет, если же работник платит подоходный, то фонд зарплаты повышается для работодателя всего на треть...


 суммарный налоговый пресс около 50%... это только правительство рассуждает в стиле ну что вам жалко подоходный заплатить...? всего 15%... забывая сказать про остальные налоги...
теперь откуда две зарплаты...
посчитай сам... чтоб тебе на руки дать одну тысячу надо две...
2000 - 2000 * 0,5 = 1000
2000 == 1000 * 2

и еще раз повторяю... суммарный налоговый пресс более 50%...




> отчислять с них только подоходный налог в размере 18%, при этом т.к. фирма за границей, то никакие отчисления в пенсионный и соцстрах она не делает...


 ну в пенсионный заплатишь по любому... а если единый уберут то и в соцстрах... по полной...

----------


## EugeneX9

> во-первых отчисления с работодателя процентов 32-33, а не 42!
> во-вторых с чего вдруг 2 зарплаты, когда полторы 
> в-третьих если работодатель берет на себя груз подоходного налога, то работник вообще ничего не теряет, если же работник платит подоходный, то фонд зарплаты повышается для работодателя всего на треть


 Нет 2, даже больше двух. В новом НК прописан единый социальный взнос в 41% плюс подоходный налог в размере 15% до 8т. грв и 17% свыше. Итого грубо 52%. К примеру сейчас работодатель тратит на зарплату для вас 2000$. Значит 2000$-41%=1180$, потом вы платите подоходный налог с 1180-17%=980$.
В сегодняшнем законодательстве кстати, столько же, только платить надо в несколько организаций.



> ну и последнее - в конце-концов можно сделать систему при которой работник по контракту с фирмой будет получать деньги, при этом отчислять с них только подоходный налог в размере 18%, при этом т.к. фирма за границей, то никакие отчисления в пенсионный и соцстрах она не делает - я так понимаю это и есть на текущий момент ВЭД
> ИМХО это и есть нормальная система, т.к. платить нормальные налоги все равно все должны


 Очень сомнительно и не очень законно, т.к. офис все же здесь находится, люди в ней сидят, а ей придеться доказывать, что нет.

----------


## victor_im

> отчислять с них только подоходный налог в размере 18%, при этом т.к. фирма за границей, то никакие отчисления в пенсионный и соцстрах она не делает - я так понимаю это и есть на текущий момент ВЭД
> ИМХО это и есть нормальная система, т.к. платить нормальные налоги все равно все должны


 о, так это практикуется кое-где в России . я по такой системе работал.
ты заключаешь договор как ФЛ с некой фирмой зарегистрированной в США (или на Кипре, или еще Бог знает где), и она тебе перечисляет деньги в валюте на банковский счет.

----------


## Andreas

> Нет 2, даже больше двух. В новом НК прописан единый социальный взнос в 41% плюс подоходный налог в размере 15% до 8т. грв и 17% свыше. Итого грубо 52%. К примеру сейчас работодатель тратит на зарплату для вас 2000$. Значит 2000$-41%=1180$, потом вы платите подоходный налог с 1180-17%=980$.
> В сегодняшнем законодательстве кстати, столько же, только платить надо в несколько организаций.
> 
> Очень сомнительно и не очень законно, т.к. офис все же здесь находится, люди в ней сидят, а ей придеться доказывать, что нет.


 я фигею... вы программеры блин, не можете с простой арифметикой совладать?
вы хотите получать чистыми на руки к примеру 1000, при этом должны уплатить подоходный в 17%, т.е. ваш оклад будет равен 1000*100/83 
при этом с вашего же оклада фирма должна перечислить пусть даже 41% в пенсионный и другие  отчисления
отсюда общая нагрузка на работодателя в самом печальном случае равна
1000*100/83 + 1000*100/83*0.41 = 1700$

какие к черту 2 раза или более?? 1,7 максимум
а теперь посмотрите на Германию либо любую другую европейскую страну и сколько будет стоить любой фирме платить работнику 3-4000 евро!!!

понятно что у нас другие реалии, но по схеме описанной ниже спокойно можно все оформить
при этом ваше рабочее место может быть просто прописано контрактом как аренда




> о, так это практикуется кое-где в России . я по такой системе работал.
> ты заключаешь договор как ФЛ с некой фирмой зарегистрированной в США (или на Кипре, или еще Бог знает где), и она тебе перечисляет деньги в валюте на банковский счет.


 о чем я и говорю - это будет я считаю по-нормальному
при этом ни о каком соцстрахе речи не идет, также как и нагрузке по пенсионному в 35-42% т.к. вы сами несете ответственность и нету организации на которую вы формально работаете

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...
> какие к черту 2 раза или более?? 1,7 максимум
> а теперь посмотрите на Германию либо любую другую европейскую страну и сколько будет стоить любой фирме платить работнику 3-4000 евро!!!....


 тебе либо в правительство(там такие счетоводы нужны) либо учить бухучет... а именно как и с чего начисляются налоги...
(тебе вроде раскладку с цифрами привели...)

а в германии если налоги платятся то понятно куда они идут и на что...
правда и там сейчас поднимается вопрос что нефиг кормить эмигрантоф дармоедов... живущих на пособие....
а у нас налоги идут непонятно куда.... поэтому и желания платить их - нет...

----------


## Andreas

> тебе либо в правительство(там такие счетоводы нужны) либо учить бухучет... а именно как и с чего начисляются налоги...
> (тебе вроде раскладку с цифрами привели...)


 даже не собираюсь дальше спорить по этому поводу
я как раз по раскладке в 41% отчислений + 17% подоходного все вам и рассчитал
только рассчитал как это делается, а не взял сумму в 2000, какого-то фига отнял именно от нее 41% а потом отнял еще 17!

если вы считаете по-другому только для того, чтобы тут у людей, которые не понимают как начисляется фонд зарплаты, глаза на лоб повылазили, ну так приводите свои доводы дальше

судя по всему и ты среди тех, кто НЕ работает официально, соответственно даже понятия не имеет о том сколько нужно иметь денег, чтобы официально заплатить работнику N-ную сумму

----------


## EugeneX9

> даже не собираюсь дальше спорить по этому поводу
> я как раз по раскладке в 41% отчислений + 17% подоходного все вам и рассчитал
> только рассчитал как это делается, а не взял сумму в 2000, какого-то фига отнял именно от нее 41% а потом отнял еще 17!
> 
> если вы считаете по-другому только для того, чтобы тут у людей, которые не понимают как начисляется фонд зарплаты, глаза на лоб повылазили, ну так приводите свои доводы дальше
> 
> судя по всему и ты среди тех, кто НЕ работает официально, соответственно даже понятия не имеет о том сколько нужно иметь денег, чтобы официально заплатить работнику N-ную сумму


 Согласен, посмотрел, действительно отчисления работодателя идут от оклада. Итак не в 2 раза, а в 1.7раза. Но причем тут Германия? Сравнивайте с Индией и Китаем в лучшем случае.

----------


## Andreas

> Согласен, посмотрел, действительно отчисления работодателя идут от оклада. Итак не в 2 раза, а в 1.7раза. Но причем тут Германия? Сравнивайте с Индией и Китаем в лучшем случае.


 на текущий момент всего 1,5раза )

ну в Китае я даже боюсь предположить что будет если согласно налоговому кодексу ты налоги не заплатишь...
а в Индии зарплаты слишком маленькие и труд некачественный чтобы сравнивать

но это все равно не к теме, а по теме - если бы тебе, как работнику пришлось бы платить исключительно подоходный налог, я думаю это тоже совсем не проблема для тех, кто сейчас нам перечисляет деньги из-за границы, т.к. даже высокооплачиваемые программеры с ЗП от 2000-3000 + подоходный = 2410-3615$ это ниже, чем затраты на аналогично-профессионального сотрудника в Европе либо США, получающего 3000-4500 евро в европе либо 80000-100000 баксов в США в год без вычета налогов
с другой стороны если добавить сюда все отчисления то разница уже совсем невелика, наше преимущество пока трудоспособность, а также низкие затраты на содержание фирмы и прочие расходы

----------


## EugeneX9

> на текущий момент всего 1,5раза )


 Вот калькулятор зарплат. http://www.payroll.com.ua
1.5 не выходит никак. С новым НК будет столько же, за исключением +2% для зарплат свыше 8000грв.



> ну в Китае я даже боюсь предположить что будет если согласно налоговому кодексу ты налоги не заплатишь...
> а в Индии зарплаты слишком маленькие и труд некачественный чтобы сравнивать


 Там платят, но там для ИТ налоги очень низкие, а по уровню мы как они в лучшем случае, а дальше будет только хуже, т.к. у нас образование деградирует, а у них на подъеме.





> но это все равно не к теме, а по теме - если бы тебе, как работнику пришлось бы платить исключительно подоходный налог, я думаю это тоже совсем не проблема для тех, кто сейчас нам перечисляет деньги из-за границы, т.к. даже высокооплачиваемые программеры с ЗП от 2000-3000 + подоходный = 2410-3615$ это ниже, чем затраты на аналогично-профессионального сотрудника в Европе либо США, получающего 3000-4500 евро в европе либо 80000-100000 баксов в США в год без вычета налогов
> с другой стороны если добавить сюда все отчисления то разница уже совсем невелика, наше преимущество пока трудоспособность, а также низкие затраты на содержание фирмы и прочие расходы


 Да нету у нас никаких преимуществ. Пока мы в разы выгоднее своих, берут нас. У цивилизованного мира еще очень четко поставлено покупать только свое и брать только своих и если будет разница в 2 раза от нас откажутся, а перейдут на индусов и китайуев. Мы итак на грани. Если все будут платить к зарплате +0.7 то ИТ на Украине хамбец.

----------


## Andreas

> Да нету у нас никаких преимуществ. Пока мы в разы выгоднее своих, берут нас. У цивилизованного мира еще очень четко поставлено покупать только свое и брать только своих и если будет разница в 2 раза от нас откажутся, а перейдут на индусов и китайуев. Мы итак на грани. Если все будут платить к зарплате +0.7 то ИТ на Украине хамбец.


 в какие разы? если брать исключительно назгрузку по ЗП на 1 человека, то разница реально не так уж и велика
а на индусов и китайцев никогда просто так не перейдут

1) какое-бы ни было образование, все также на родине они пишут некачественный код, исключение индусы, уже перехавшие в Англию, США и там получившие образование
2) те же европейцы хотят иметь работников на серьезные проекты, которые находятся в непосредственнй близости для легкости контроля и передвижения, никто не хочет тратить безумные деньги на перелет в Мадрас, а также разницу по времени в 8 часов, когда практически нет стыковки на этой и той стороне
3) качество жизни у нас на порядок выше, как минимум в той же Индии можно поесть в приличном ресторане и потом неделю лежать с кишечной инфекцией, только потому что вода, на которой все готовилось, по качеству как помои
4) менталитет людей в Азии уж слишком отличается и мы в этом плане гораздо больше подходим для Европы

короче причин полно по которым мы лучше азиатов и дело тут совсем не в зарплатах, т.к. те, кто хотят сэкономить, потом тратят гораздо больше времени на планирование и затянутые сроки разработки

----------


## [email protected]}{

У кого есть какие-то соображения или отзывы по поводу NetCracker ?

----------


## DehumanizeR

Они очень настойчивы)))

----------


## cONST

> У кого есть какие-то соображения или отзывы по поводу NetCracker ?


 есть
говорят красиво, обещают Нью-Васюки

----------


## zub4eg

непоследовательны  :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> непоследовательны


 А в чём ты увидел непоследовательность ?

----------


## zub4eg

> А в чём ты увидел непоследовательность ?


 Два раза со мной контактировали - один раз сотрудница Киевского офиса черзе ЛинкедИн и позже по телефону, спустя две недели - её коллега из России в МойКруг постучалась. И обе потерялись после просьбы отправить детальное описание вакансии\проектов на почту.

----------


## cONST

странно, я киевскою ХР, через линкедин нашёл - мгновенно "в оборот" взяли

----------


## zub4eg

> странно, я киевскою ХР, через линкедин нашёл - мгновенно "в оборот" взяли


  расскажешь чем всё закончится?  :smileflag:

----------


## zub4eg

Кто-нибудь знает во что вылилось открытие офиса Ciklum ? Получилось\нет?

----------


## Andreas

> Кто-нибудь знает во что вылилось открытие офиса Ciklum ? Получилось\нет?


 офис есть, все работает...
тут даже HR на форуме есть

----------


## Bra!n

Товарищи, а как дела с Логикой обстоят, что слышно про неё? Узнавал про треннинг центры, все было ок, должны были вроде как на собеседование приглашать. И тишина.

----------


## zub4eg

> офис есть, все работает...
> тут даже HR на форуме есть


 Да это знаю. Вопрос лишь в том каике проекты им всё-таки удалось открыть и есть ли на форуме ещё кто-то из работников кроме HR чтоб написать "у нас всё хорошо" ?

----------


## Andreas

> Да это знаю. Вопрос лишь в том каике проекты им всё-таки удалось открыть и есть ли на форуме ещё кто-то из работников кроме HR чтоб написать "у нас всё хорошо" ?


 я могу тебе сказать, что таки да - там все хорошо )
я просто знаю!

по поводу открытых проектов надо мониторить

----------


## korbus

> Товарищи, а как дела с Логикой обстоят, что слышно про неё? Узнавал про треннинг центры, все было ок, должны были вроде как на собеседование приглашать. И тишина.


 Если вы им интересны, обычно отвечают в течение нескольких дней. Хотя насчет тренинг центра не знаю. Да и смысл в этих тренинг-центрах...

----------


## Zoreg

видимо имеется ввиду для тестеров - были у лохики когда-то, хз как сейчас

----------


## Alex_M

Трейнинг-Центр жив и здоров. Смысл в том, что он обучает начальным навыкам в области тестирования программных продуктов. Что до тех, кому не ответили ничего в HR Логики - напишите мне в личку имя и фамилию - я уточню в понедельник.

----------


## Ryogo

Отослал анкету (тренинг QA) в Логику сегодня. Буду ждать ответа...
А пока может кто-нибудь описать джентельменский набор с которым не должно быть стыдно идти на собеседование в надежде стать Junior C# Developer?

----------


## e.efford

Логика в тестеры не набирает, и когда будет набирать - неизвестно.

----------


## Zoreg

> Логика в тестеры не набирает, и когда будет набирать - неизвестно.


 а шо так? Всегда ж пачками брали?  :smileflag:

----------


## e.efford

> а шо так? Всегда ж пачками брали?


 Разруха Кризис, Филипп Филиппович.

----------


## korbus

> Отослал анкету (тренинг QA) в Логику сегодня. Буду ждать ответа...
> А пока может кто-нибудь описать джентельменский набор с которым не должно быть стыдно идти на собеседование в надежде стать Junior C# Developer?


 Как минимум, нужно хорошо ориентироваться в языке и платформе. Хорошо - значит прочитать минимум один раз Тролсена (Pro C# 2008 and the .NET 3.5 Platform), Рихтера (CLR via C#) и пособие к курсу 70-536. Плюс к этому, стандартные знания вроде OOP/OOD, SQL и сети. Английский, само-собой. Помните, что джуниор - это человек без опыта работы, но не человек который ничего не знает.

----------


## victor_im

> Помните, что джуниор - это человек без опыта работы, но не человек который ничего не знает.


 на самом деле разница в обязанностях между джуниор,мид и сеньор небольшая.


-в чем заключаются обязанности синьора (помимо получения 2.5К ? )
-сидеть в RSDN/вконтакте/ютубе/одесском форуме

----------


## QA Engineer

> Логика в тестеры не набирает, и когда будет набирать - неизвестно.


 набирает, только уже не пачками, а человеками. Но вакансии есть

----------


## Alek83

> -в чем заключаются обязанности синьора (помимо получения 2.5К ? )


 Как ни странно, в решении архитектурных задач  :smileflag:  выборе фреймворков, и даже, чем черт не шутит, написании кода 

ну и, конечно, в громкокричании на нерадивых джуниоров и распространении своей ауры по всему воркспейсу.. ну, или еще дальше  :smileflag:  (у кого аура прокачана)

----------


## Andreas

> Как ни странно, в решении архитектурных задач  выборе фреймворков, и даже, чем черт не шутит, написании кода 
> 
> ну и, конечно, в громкокричании на нерадивых джуниоров и распространении своей ауры по всему воркспейсу.. ну, или еще дальше  (у кого аура прокачана)


 вот только не завышай тут обязанности сеньора - по большей части это человек с серьезным набором знаний для определенных задач, на основании которых он может сам решить любые поставленные задачи
если сеньор занимается архитектурой, выбором фреймворков и т.п. - то это скорее проект на 2 человека, в крупных проектах этим занимаются архитекторы либо заказчики!

----------


## e.efford

> набирает, только уже не пачками, а человеками. Но вакансии есть


 стало быть, весьма своеобразно набирает, т.к. ничего ответить так и не ответили, пока не перезвонил.

Можно конечно подумать, что квалификация не подошла, однако, после ряда осторожных вопросов выяснилось, что не только не открывали пришедшее резюме, да и с cover letter не ознакомились  :smileflag: 
Возможно, просто запарка и пока не до кандидатов.

----------


## Ryogo

Сегодня ответ пришел из Логики. Основная суть ответа "на данный момент у нас открыты вакансии только для опытных разработчиков C++".

----------


## _friend_

Всем привет.

Кто-нибудь знает что-то про SoftServe?

Спасибо.

----------


## NikoIa

Лично - ничего, но можно почитать здесь http://www.developers.org.ua/company-db/soft-serve/

----------


## Provectus

Всем привет!
В Одессе в октябре открылся офис Provectus IT!
Компания американского происхождения, предоставляющая услуги по  разработке программного обеспечения и предоставлением R & D услуг для клиентов из Северной Америки и Европы ISV. 
Приглашаем  специалистов и проффессионалов, а также начинающих талантливых ребят.
Требуются Java разработчики, QA, php разработчики, бизнес- аналитик. 
У нас отличные условия и достойный соцпакет 
Подробнее можно узнать на этой странице

----------


## _friend_

> Лично - ничего, но можно почитать здесь http://www.developers.org.ua/company-db/soft-serve/


 Спасибо, посмотрел.
Также посмотрел их сайт. Чемто напоминает тренинг-центр логики, в общем так и не понял что за фирма.

----------


## Lady-Lynx

А кто-то слышал о компании *"Smart Soft Group"* ?

----------


## Cornelius

Всем привет. Luxoft набирает на C++ и Java. Пишите в личку, если интересно

----------


## Intelligent

А есть ли у админов или создателя темы возможность обнулить результаты опроса "В какой компании вы работаете" и начать заново? 
За 4 года данные уже устарели.
Или может быть будет удобнее создать новую тему и перенести обсуждение в неё?

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> А есть ли у админов или создателя темы возможность обнулить результаты опроса "В какой компании вы работаете" и начать заново? 
> За 4 года данные уже устарели.
> Или может быть будет удобнее создать новую тему и перенести обсуждение в неё?


 а смысл?
все течет... все меняется...
а с принятием нового налогового кодекса все опять может поменяться.... так что каждый раз новый опрос создавать....

----------


## Cornelius

Можно, конечно, добавить 

Но разве это аморально или не этично, что я умолчал? Просто у людей возникнет сомнение из-за этого момента. Я тоже пришел по рекомендации и доволен, что человек, который меня привел, получил за это вознаграждение

----------


## Andreas

> а добавить что тебе за пришедшего бонус будет? ;-)


 за все то время, что работаю в IT еще не припоминаю ни одного случая чтобы кому-то из знакомых дали бонус
в основном анкеты всех опытных разработчиков уже так или иначе валяются на всех фирмах, и приводя кого-либо из них тебе все равно скажут что этот человек у нас в базе уже есть, так что извините

----------


## cONST

> за все то время, что работаю в IT еще не припоминаю ни одного случая чтобы кому-то из знакомых дали бонус
> в основном анкеты всех опытных разработчиков уже так или иначе валяются на всех фирмах, и приводя кого-либо из них тебе все равно скажут что этот человек у нас в базе уже есть, так что извините


 Мне давали - 4 года назад, правда.

----------


## firejump

Мне тоже давали  :smileflag:  Года два назад

----------


## Rett Pop

> за все то время, что работаю в IT еще не припоминаю ни одного случая чтобы кому-то из знакомых дали бонус
> в основном анкеты всех опытных разработчиков уже так или иначе валяются на всех фирмах, и приводя кого-либо из них тебе все равно скажут что этот человек у нас в базе уже есть, так что извините


 За меня давали. Месяца 2 назад. В Логике.

----------


## angelabc

> А кто-то слышал о компании *"Smart Soft Group"* ?


 Можно почитать о компании у них на сайте http://www.smartsoftgroup.com/about.html

----------


## Andrei.HAN

За меня на днях бонус дали, были оба удивленны  :smileflag: 

А счётчики действительно нужно обнулить. Например Baymark и кажется Anzer уже не существуют. Много народу уже не работают в Lohika и т.п.

Как по мне список сейчас такой
Luxoft
Lohika
Exigen Services
Ciklum
TechInsight
CSO
Comodo
Provectus
SmartSoft
EclipseSP
Intersog
Envisionext
ICE Enterprise

что-то ещё?
У NetCracker есть вакансии для Одессы, тоже может попасть в список.

----------


## Lady-Lynx

> Можно почитать о компании у них на сайте http://www.smartsoftgroup.com/about.html


 То, что сайт есть, - это мне известно. Но там, как видите, нет адреса (где же находится компания),

нет телефона. Как-то всё скрыто. Вот и хотелось узнать, - знает ли кто-то, что-то ? =)

----------


## Andreas

> За меня на днях бонус дали, были оба удивленны


 может это после окончания так называемого испытательного срока? ) 
типа точно работает, можно и бонус дать

но честно говоря удивительно )

----------


## Rett Pop

Имхо, было бы неплохо оставить для истории предыдущий рейтинг. В первом посте, например, разместить. А голосовалку обнулить.

----------


## cONST

> что-то ещё?


 Помнится, у Люксофта был ещё "дубль" по имени люксофт-аутомотив. Или уже нету ?
Неткрякер однозначно в список, они уже открылись.
Ещё в сентябре КМ-техно (Квазар-Микро) появился.

----------


## DehumanizeR

Однозначно надо обнулить и новый список в голосовалке, все-таки топик - "ИТ компании Одессы", а не "Старые живые и старые мертвые"

----------


## _SV_

> Помнится, у Люксофта был ещё "дубль" по имени люксофт-аутомотив. Или уже нету ?
> Неткрякер однозначно в список, они уже открылись.
> Ещё в сентябре КМ-техно (Квазар-Микро) появился.


 Автомотива уже нету (объединились обратно с люксофтом)

----------


## iFuzzy

> Luxoft
> Lohika
> Exigen Services
> Ciklum
> TechInsight
> CSO
> Comodo
> Provectus
> SmartSoft
> ...


 NetCracker
Belight Software
The Product Engine

----------


## Stef

Shape Services еще был, помнится
Еще, кроме "Другой", было бы интересно видеть в списке вариант "Фриланс"

----------


## Andrei.HAN

Этот раздел почти как пятилетка  :smileflag: ))
стоит завершить и начать новый

----------


## Andrei.HAN

> может это после окончания так называемого испытательного срока? ) 
> типа точно работает, можно и бонус дать
> 
> но честно говоря удивительно )


 В бонусном подходе есть баг  :smileflag: , из-за которого нет особого энтузиазма заниматься агитацией новых сотрудников за бонусы. 
В базе айчаров есть, наверное, почти все потенциальные кандидаты. Эти кандидаты регулярно, как по триггеру в БД  :smileflag: , опрашиваются. 
Конечно же рекомендованный человек скорее всего есть в базе. Просто может быть, что сегодня HR планово поинтересовался финансовым самочувствием, а человек ответил вежливое шаблонное "спасибо, всем доволен" и дальше себе работать. А завтра его за агитировали, но не HR-ы, и порекомендовали - а бонус могут и не дать - ведь он уже есть в БД. А человек же откликнулся на вакансию не из-за HR-а, а из-за агитации коллеги.

----------


## Alex_M

> В бонусном подходе есть баг , из-за которого нет особого энтузиазма заниматься агитацией новых сотрудников за бонусы. 
> В базе айчаров есть, наверное, почти все потенциальные кандидаты. Эти кандидаты регулярно, как по триггеру в БД , опрашиваются. 
> Конечно же рекомендованный человек скорее всего есть в базе. Просто может быть, что сегодня HR планово поинтересовался финансовым самочувствием, а человек ответил вежливое шаблонное "спасибо, всем доволен" и дальше себе работать. А завтра его за агитировали, но не HR-ы, и порекомендовали - а бонус могут и не дать - ведь он уже есть в БД. А человек же откликнулся на вакансию не из-за HR-а, а из-за агитации коллеги.


  согласен. Мне кажется правильный подход - если кандидат сам обратился к HR из-за того что ему порекомендовал это сделать какой-то человек, то этот человек должен получить бонус, в случае, если кандидат пройдет испытательный срок, независимо от того есть кандидат в базе или нет. Главное ведь не то, что HR знает об этом человеке, главное почему он захотел прийти в компанию.

----------


## Stef

> согласен. Мне кажется правильный подход - если кандидат сам обратился к HR из-за того что ему порекомендовал это сделать какой-то человек, то этот человек должен получить бонус, в случае, если кандидат пройдет испытательный срок, независимо от того есть кандидат в базе или нет. Главное ведь не то, что HR знает об этом человеке, главное почему он захотел прийти в компанию.


 Тогда выигрышной стратегией для кандидатов будет всегда говорить что их кто-то убедил прийти.

----------


## Alex_M

> Тогда выигрышной стратегией для кандидатов будет всегда говорить что их кто-то убедил прийти.


  ну так важно чтобы кандидат не только сам сказал, что его убедил прийти такой-то человек, но и такой-то человек изначально выслал его резюме и рассказал о нем HR. Тогда вполне очевидно, что этот человек пришел по рекомендации.

----------


## QA Engineer

Тема закрыта.
Новая тут

Опрос был создан по Вашему списку что я нашел в данной теме. Если к-тото хочет добавить еще какую-либо компанию, пишите в личку

----------

